# Wogi's 2009 comp log



## wogihao

Right I figured as I am set on competeing in 2009 in the Fatherland I best crack on and do a log.

I have been bodybuilding since the autum 2007 - previous to that I trained for strongman (for about 3 years) but I decided to give the old small pants and oil a go.

Previous to that when i was 13 i did weight training in my garden for 4 years but i gave up to do tae kwon do/karate of all things. and didnt go back to training till later.

This is me today unpumped and un-oiled.

Arms are in a shocking state its rare for me to do a unpumped video/picture.

But I think its best to show progress.

As a comparison i will do another one tonight after my training.






I have reduced the amount of bloat and water in my system so i think on the whole it was a good trade off and I still have 6 weeks of bulking to get through. today i am 93kg. (first thing)

This was me last week:




























I cant find the one in my avi at the mo but its at the same time as the others.

I apoligise in advance for the silly faces - I am not a polished poser.


----------



## Tall

wogihao said:


> Right I figured as I am set on competeing in 2009 in the Fatherland I best crack on and do a log.
> 
> .


You're doing the 2009 Girl Guide Classic in Braintree in Essex...????

Good going for starting up a log Wogi :lift:


----------



## shorty

TH&S said:


> You're doing the 2009 Girl Guide Classic in Braintree in Essex...????


  some inspiring words for you there wogi.... lol...

looking good in the vid mate... looking pretty lean... any leg shots???


----------



## wogihao

TH&S said:


> You're doing the 2009 Girl Guide Classic in Braintree in Essex...????
> 
> Good going for starting up a log Wogi :lift:


No,

I am wondering what class to enter, there are a number of comptitions that I would like to do during that year, It depends on my condition what class I enter.

In the DBFV, you have somthing called classic bodybuilding, its where they judge you acording to a clasical standard. However the weight requirement is very strict you cannot be more than your height in cm - 100 in kg. so for me thats

174cm - 100 = 74kg + 2kg MAX.

because I am in the +170cm cat.

Now as you can see the standard for that class is going to be unreal, anything short of 4% bf is just not going to place.

I have some other choices, i could do the standard show and I would compete in probably the class 2 or class 3 depending on how much mass I put on this year.

There are 4 weight classes in the regular comps for the men.

A) Youth

Class I up to 70 kg

Class II over 70 kg

B) Juniors

Class I up to 75 kg

Class II over 75 kg

C) Men

Class I up to 70 kg

Class II to 80 kg

Class III to 90 kg

Class IV over 90 kg

D) Seniors

Class I up to 80 kg

Class II over 80 kg

Class over 50 years

I have to joint the UKFBB then I can compete in any non national level event in the IFBB afiliated org.

So for instance I couldnt compete in the German nationals but I could do any other comp I liked.


----------



## wogihao

shorty said:


> some inspiring words for you there wogi.... lol...
> 
> looking good in the vid mate... looking pretty lean... any leg shots???


Thank you - but you are to kind, I have much work to do.

I have some from before I will get some next week as I have to shave my gorilla bod again. (for some reasion my leg hair grows back the quickest lol).

I have some from a the other week I will try and find them. My legs are I think my weak point. especialy hamstrings (thus there is no pic lol).

This is a picture of my legs 6 days ago.

http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5628df1.jpg


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Looking good wogi mate! You look quiet big in that video!


----------



## wogihao

YetiMan said:


> Looking good wogi mate! You look quiet big in that video!


Thanks but its a illusion realy, because I droped some water and fat it creates a illusion of greater size compaired to my previous picture.


----------



## Guest

Why dont you explain to every one how your too good for english bb and need to move to nazi superland to actually have competition.


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Why dont you explain to every one how your too good for english bb and need to move to nazi superland to actually have competition.


Naughty Naughty..

Just I think the depth of compition in Germany at the provential shows is much greater than the UK.

I don't think anyone would argue the standard is much better.

Lol anyway your a Swiss in America doing a NPC show whats your excuse? :blowme: hahaha.


----------



## Guest

wogihao said:


> Lol anyway your a Swiss in America doing a NPC show whats your excuse? :blowme: hahaha.


A one way visa and the fact that i am crap still and stand a better chance against red necks who decided not to diet for the show:blowme:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> A one way visa and the fact that i am crap still and stand a better chance against red necks who decided not to diet for the show:blowme:


Lol I guess traveling thousands of miles to find soft shows is your thing. 

I would rather lose to some freaks but pick up many tips to help my prep/training than diet down and do a contest prep all that heart ache just to find that my compition didnt even bother to diet.

Rember a 5th in Germany is like a 1st in American show as a amature - do I need to get the photos out.


----------



## toxo

wogihao said:


> Naughty Naughty..
> 
> Just I think the depth of compition in Germany at the provential shows is much greater than the UK.
> 
> I don't think anyone would argue the standard is much better.
> 
> Lol anyway your a *Swiss in America* doing a NPC show whats your excuse? :blowme: hahaha.


who thinks he's irish and has a english name:crazy: i would be confused to wogi lol


----------



## Guest

[email protected] said:


> who thinks he's irish and has a english name:crazy: i would be confused to wogi lol


Fooking hell how many times do i need to go over it:rolleyes: my mum is swiss my dad was english i was born in tennesse and i was for most of my life living in ireland so i can say i am any of these nationalitys:cool:


----------



## cellaratt

Wogi, I'll jump in and play devils advocate. Not sure about legs, but from what I can see, it looks like you could benifit from some decline chest exercises. This stands out to me as your upper-body weak spot ( visually ).


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> Wogi, I'll jump in and play devils advocate. Not sure about legs, but from what I can see, it looks like you could benifit from some decline chest exercises. This stands out to me as your upper-body weak spot ( visually ).


I agree chest is a weakness, I need to work on this I think by adding more mass to the whole pec area i can fill it out. But recently i started doing decline smith machine press. So hopefully that will help.


----------



## big

Lets see your diet and routine then... this is a journal after all


----------



## Guest

big said:


> Lets see your diet and routine then... this is a journal after all


Polish sausages and weiders confusion techniques, yes really


----------



## dmcc

Con said:


> Polish sausages


Enough about your sex life please.


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> Enough about your sex life please.


I take it your more into bratwursts then


----------



## wogihao

Diet is a bit free form.

My wife does all my meals, so everythings home made.

AM:

6:30 i wake up

have a coffee

6:45 leave for work

6:50 arive at work

I then have two hours where i sit and drink my protien shake

Protien shake:

4-6 raw eggs (however recently wife has cut it down to 2 as i was getting to flabby).

8 scoops of protien powder (whey) plain.

1/2 pint of milk

100g of corn flour

2 bananas

1 apple

10g of bcaa

grape fruit juce or crambery juce

and 2 tablespoon of olive oil

1 multi vitamin and 1 multi mineral

my pro peptide

that makes about 2 pints of glupe - I take 1 pint with me in the morning and the second pint goes in the fridge for later.

so when i get back from the pool i have drunk about 2 pints of water from the fountain. plus the pint of glupe.

I then get back about 9:00

I have breakfast that will usualy be a meat product (sometimes polish sausages, others will be lean mince beef, turkey mince, chicken breast, turkey breast.) it all depends on whats cooking plus 2 boiled eggs, bake beans, pasta, cottage cheese.

I will then have a glass of water and probably a cup of coffee or possibly a warm ribena.

9:25 generaly around this time i have a nap

11:00 wake up go training for about 30-45mins

12:20 i get back have another meal

this is generaly left overs from breakfast and is a slighty smaller meal.

1:30 - 2:00 i have a small snack (marmite/pate/lemon bread toast) with a pint of milk

2:30 i will have a half pint of coke

3:00 I will have some pasta and cheese, also ususaly brotwerst or some cold ham/chicken/turkey with cottage cheese.

at this point i have either a warm ribena or a coffee.

4:00 have a drink of water (1 pint)

4:30-5:00 I have another meal much like the previous one. (but sometimes i like rice instead)

6:30 I have a pre workout drink of coffee or coke depending on my feeling.

7:15-7:30 i go training for about a hour - 1 and a half hour.

8:45-9:30 come back have a big meal of beef burger or a curry with rice/potato or pasta and cheese. there will be cottage cheese there.

have a drink of hot ribena or coffee

10:30 I drink my last pint of gloop + a drink of water

And thats it basicly.

My routine is fairly complicated, I try train each bodypart 2x a week. I do a AM/PM split and do between 5-6 days depending on my feeling (sometimes i take a extra rest day.)

Some times when I have a problem body part I will train it more often or with more focus than some other parts that are doing well relatively.

I tend to train a fair bit of volume some days doing as many as 20-30 work sets per body part but then on another session I may do more low volume work and do only 5 work sets - depending on my feeling and the exersises.

I do a combination of free weights and machines, there again depending on my feeling on that day and what i did previously. I dont like to do the same exersise in the same way from week to week.

So for example today I did tricep and chest

between every set i stretch and do iso-tension and poseing to get blood into muscle.

I did chest in the AM

Barbell flat bench press 7 work sets prymiding up to 6 reps on the final set

Barbell incline bench press 7 work sets up to 8 on the final

flys with dumbells 3 sets of 15

sometimes if i do chest in the PM i will do smith machine bench instead, somtimes declines, sometimes dumbells othertimes machine bench press.

PM i did triceps

Overhead cable tricep extentions 5 work sets of 10 reps

hammer curls 4 sets working up to a final set of 5

close grip pullups 5 sets of as many as i could manage

did a bit of bicep shinanagins

Concentration curls 2 sets of 15

But other times I will swap over head extentions for skull crushers any of them can be swaped for close grip bench with various bars ect..

When I do things like incline, decline bench I always vary the height of the incline or decline diffrently to what it was the last time i did it.

Sorry if its a bit confused but its what I do lol.


----------



## cellaratt

You could try DB Decline Bench ( steep pitch ) , say three set of 6-10 reps, adding weight between set's with a decline in reps. You could also Super-Set these with Decline Fly's until failure. Should add some Depth and round out the lower pec.


----------



## MXS

crazy diet whats with so many hot ribenas & cokes?

With the gloop drink i thought whey protein needs to be consumed within a few hours of being prepared before it gets denatured or is this completely wrong?

good luck with everything will keep eye on this thread


----------



## flapjack

Looking good in the video Wogi

Good luck with the invasion of Germany


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> You could try DB Decline Bench ( steep pitch ) , say three set of 6-10 reps, adding weight between set's with a decline in reps. You could also Super-Set these with Decline Fly's until failure. Should add some Depth and round out the lower pec.


Hey Cellaratt,

Unfortunatly there is no free weight decline bench at my gym or the house  (theres only the one on the smith machine.)

I would like to try this exersise as I have seen it in many videos.

Im not to keen on doing the supersets usualy in the gym beacuse I don't like hogging equipement - but if its useing the same machine/weights then its fine. I tend do do more giant sets/drop sets - they are my fav.

I am also recently doing peak contraction. This realy helps me on chest I think, since I started doing this I can feel my chest much more easly than before and I can flex much harder.



MXS said:


> crazy diet whats with so many hot ribenas & cokes?
> 
> With the gloop drink i thought whey protein needs to be consumed within a few hours of being prepared before it gets denatured or is this completely wrong?
> 
> good luck with everything will keep eye on this thread


Hello MXS,

my "diet" is a bit unusual but realy its nobody fault but myself, some very kind people helped me make a diet before but I was weak willed and didnt follow it.

However this will change! I must bring the diet under control before i can think of a contest preperation - If I dont know whats going in or what its realy doing how can I make the adjustments nessary? 

In this point I would be better off getting a trainer, sadly living in the middle of nowhere its not possible to find such a person.

About the protien I dont know about that point, maby a boffin could sort that out. Realy its just to get the total callories during the day up. I get quite a bit of protien from normal meals.

Thank you for your support.



flapjack said:


> Looking good in the video Wogi
> 
> Good luck with the invasion of Germany


Thanks flapjack! Hopefully its a intresting log.


----------



## cellaratt

wogihao said:


> Hey Cellaratt,
> 
> Unfortunatly there is no free weight decline bench at my gym or the house  (*theres only the one on the smith machine*.)
> 
> I would like to try this exersise as I have seen it in many videos.


Is the decline bench attached to the smith machine? If not just pull the bench out, further more couldn't you put the bar on the highest peg and still use DB? If you don't find a way to do DB decline you will have a hard time building what is obviouse from your pics a weak point and that could really make a differance on stage, as others your competeing against will have surely found a solution to there problem areas...right?


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> Is the decline bench attached to the smith machine? If not just pull the bench out, further more couldn't you put the bar on the highest peg and still use DB? If you don't find a way to do DB decline you will have a hard time building what is obviouse from your pics a weak point and that could really make a differance on stage, as others your competeing against will have surely found a solution to there problem areas...right?


I havent thought of the dumbell idea, I will do that next time! thanks for that.


----------



## cellaratt

:beer1:No prob...:beer1:


----------



## _GM_

just noticed this mate

keep pushing and good luck!


----------



## wogihao

Just to show i have a sence of humour,

Just found a cd of old pictures lol realy old...

Im 19/20 in this pic, I had given up training with the weights for a few years regulary I had just been training for my martial arts stuff from when i was 17.

I used to do about 1 session a week on the multi gym you can see in the background.

Ahh... memories.









As you can see chest was still a huge issue even then lol.









Im trying to find the pics of when i was 17, but I will have to scan them.


----------



## wogihao

Right time for a update,

Everythings been going well. Training is fine and I feel great.

Still waiting for my HIT books to arive from amazon aparently there out of stock.

Theres another book that looks realy good about nutrent timeing I think I might get that.

Any other sujestions on good books on nutrition/diet planning would be most apreciated.

Been practiceing my peak contraction outside of training alot this week also. I think it will help with my muscle control for poseing.

The goals for next week are to continue studying diet, training will be focused on chest and back next week but legs wont get left out of the picture. The other bodyparts will be on maintance training till i bring up the lagging parts.

I ordered the inzer wrist wraps as well so Im looking forward to them comming.


----------



## Five-O

Con said:


> Polish sausages and weiders confusion techniques, yes really


LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## _GM_

good on you bud for putting the pics up

when i started i looked very similar


----------



## wogihao

ahh man there not the pictures from where i stoped training all togeather lol I looked like a stick insect. I will try and find some later.

I should have my wrist wraps and nose tork soon (fingers crossed).


----------



## wogihao

Figured i would put some actual training down..

Ok AM:

bradford press:

1 x 20 @ bar

1 x 10 @ 30kg

1 x 10 @ 40kg

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 10 @ 65kg

1 x 8 @ 60kg

1 x 9 @ 50kg

1 x 10 @ 40kg

1 x 10 @ 30kg

side lateral rases:

4 x 10 @ 10kg

PM:

Barbell curl:

1 x 10 @ bar

1 x 10 @ 50kg

Barbell cheat curl:

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 5 @ 70kg

3 x 3 @ 80kg


----------



## hertderg

wogihao said:


> I ordered the inzer wrist wraps as well so Im looking forward to them comming.


I think you'll like them mate - used mine for the first time today, gave me the confidence I was looking for to add another 5kg to my bench today, the weak wrist shouldn't be an issue for me anymore.

All the best with the prep.


----------



## wogihao

Thanks, yea everyone says there very good. Im just useing the ones i got from decathalon now.


----------



## Tall

Do you only work from 7-9am Wogi? Or do you do an afternoon shift too?


----------



## wogihao

TH&S said:


> Do you only work from 7-9am Wogi? Or do you do an afternoon shift too?


I have to do pool checks at various time during the day.

I do evening work now and again, same as weekends.

when theres delevery of chemicals i have to unload the lorry so that takes more time.


----------



## dmcc

What's a bradford press?


----------



## wogihao

Rember rocky? the overhead press he does.

You start with a push press then you do a behind the neck press thats one rep.


----------



## wogihao

Right AM i had a rest.

PM :

Hamstring curls

1 x 20 @ 15kg

1 x 15 @ 30kg

1 x 15 @ 45kg

5 x 15 @ 60kg

ass machine (dont know what its called you pull your leg out behind you and theres like a weight stack that gives resistance).

3 x 20 @ stack

Hack squat

1 x 20 @ postion 10

1 x 20 @ postion 12

3 x 20 @ stack

Leg press (single leg)

1 x 15 @ 30kg (i know im the ****ing daddy lol).

5 x 12 @ 80kg

Leg extention:

5 x 10 @ stack peak contraction on each rep and hold for 3 seconds

Abductor machine:

5 x 20 @ stack

Then i decided to do some extra back work as there was still time and i wanted to work on my pullups

Ghetto jesus

3 x 1 lol - thats hard

Hand to hand

3 x 10

close chinnup

5 x 8

wide and regular for as many as i could.


----------



## wogihao

some pictures from today, i experemented with some oil on the front.

this is after gym


----------



## Guest

Nice gyno there mate:lift:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Nice gyno there mate:lift:


lol bitch..

you cant make omlet without breaking a few eggs, if it gets any worse i will get something to sort it out but for now its fine.


----------



## toxo

wogihao said:


> lol bitch..
> 
> you cant make omlet without breaking a few eggs, if it gets any worse i will get something to sort it out but for now its fine.


errr dont you have like a **** load of nolva? but yeah no point in using it until you have a proper pair of pam andersons:crazy:


----------



## dmcc

wogihao said:


> Rember rocky? the overhead press he does.


I'm only 30, give me something I can reference.....


----------



## wogihao

dmcc said:


> I'm only 30, give me something I can reference.....







like this,

The orignal is where it just clears your head but I dont like that. I prefer the modified version.


----------



## wogihao

[email protected] said:


> errr dont you have like a **** load of nolva? but yeah no point in using it until you have a proper pair of pam andersons:crazy:


No worries Ralox should solve the issue.


----------



## cellaratt

dmcc said:


> I'm only 30, give me something I can reference.....


You've never seen Rocky!!!!!....What a shame....:lift:


----------



## wogihao

That is a crying shame lol never seen rocky.

anyhew..

Yesterday was kick ass in the gym. got 45kg on the incline dumbells for reps (thats good for me lol). Did a few reps with 140kg on the barbell bench then did a series of drop sets to 60kg.

did some decline bench as well with the dumbells, Im still getting used to it as its a new exersise and Im still not used to the angle.

finished chest with some cable crossovers at diffrent heights with static contractions at the end of each rep.

Triceps were skull crushers, over head tricep extention with the cables, tricep pressdown and a series of static contractions and streaching.

Did some poseing in the mirrors (as the gym was quiet) for about 15 mins things are getting better Im starting to be more confident so hopefully it will show next time i do some photos/video.

Im off for the next few days as its my friends stag.

should be fun - then its back to training on sunday.


----------



## gym rat

everthing seems to be coming along wogi, its good to see someone enjoying their training, on regards to the bradford press and the german volume training... would they have contributed to your size or have you just been using them recently


----------



## _GM_

you look good wogi mate

i didnt know you had gyno...


----------



## samcim

Good luck mate, crazy diet like others said but looking good! Agree with the chest comment too. But its not that bad


----------



## cellaratt

Here Wogi





 could help you with you posing


----------



## cyberheater

cellaratt said:


> Here Wogi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could help you with you posing


Ha ha. Brilliant. Just totally mad. :crazy:


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> Here Wogi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could help you with you posing


Ahh he is truely a master at poseing...

as Arnold S said in pumping iorn "THAT is poseing"

haha.

Nah...

There are some video on bodybuilding.com that i might get in the future, however i havent seen any review on them so Im not sure.

My friend who is the dancer is quite busy touring with her theater group atm so I will have to wait till she has finished touring before i can sort somthing out and get her advice.


----------



## wogihao

Woohoo just ordered some poseing trunks, hopefully they wont look too man whoreish..

I decided to get a classic design rather than the french micro thong design that seems to be popular now...

Was going to get black but that wasnt on special offer so I went for ruby red.

http://www.andreascahling.com/mens-posing-suits

I went for the classic poseing one. Figured it was more my style.

Spent yesterday planning my super secret diet today was first day and Im quite enjoying myself.

Be prepared for some quite groovy progress pics in about 4 weeks.


----------



## wogihao

Today was back day, lots of rows, high pulls,cleans.

Did some forarm work in the evening with my thick bar.

Just finished a exelent meal of fresh ravioli with cottage cheese, followed by 2 organic lean beef burgers (toped with cheese slice) and a fried egg.

Life is indeed good.

:lift:


----------



## cellaratt

Back day is by far my favorite...:biggrin1:


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> Back day is by far my favorite...:biggrin1:


I have short arms, so its always been one of my worst lol.

But there again were judged most harshly on our weak points so i better fix it quick lol!


----------



## DB

agreed back day is my FAVE!! although its my worst bodypart.. go figure :boohoo:


----------



## wogihao

DB said:


> agreed back day is my FAVE!! although its my worst bodypart.. go figure :boohoo:


Ah well shouldnt stay that way for long then.:lift:


----------



## DB

wogihao said:


> Ah well shouldnt stay that way for long then.:lift:


Fingers crossed!


----------



## wogihao

Today I did legs, as training partner bailed tuesday and bailed tonight so I ended up going to the gym with my wife.

Didnt have anyone to spot me so i went high rep happy.

olympic squat:

1 x 15 @ 20kg

1 x 15 @ 60kg

1 x 15 @ 100kg

1 x 10 @ 150kg

1 x 10 @ 100kg

1 x 10 @ 60kg

Single leg leg press:

2 x 20 @ 50kg

6 x 15 @ 80kg

hack squat:

5 x 15 @ stack

leg extentions:

6 x 15 @ stack

ham string curls:

1 x 20 @ 15kg

1 x 20 @ 30kg

1 x 20 @ 45kg

1 x 14 @ 60kg

1 x 20 @ 45kg

calf rase machine:

5 x 20 @ 140kg

lots of chin ups/pullups

50 reps

and that was it.

Wife did a blinding 2 sets of calf rases with the 140kg I was well pleased.

haha all the twinks in the gym got irrated at that.


----------



## winger

Bump for sobriety.


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> Bump for sobriety.


Haha good to see you found my log. lol.

As for update,

Today was a mixed bag of emotion for me as I had to paid the coucil tax :gun: but on the plus side - my nose tork and inzer wrist wraps came so it was ace.

I tested it on my wife (the nose tork) it was quite dramatic she took a bit sniff then coverd her face and fell on the floor like she had been maced. I couldnt stop laughing but she didnt take it so well. Mother was there at the time and she found it histerical as well. (she was the first person i wanted to test it on but she point blank refuesed)

That stuff is mental will realy help with my training.

The wrist wraps are realy solid as well Im going to do some good work with them - there way better than my decathalon ones.


----------



## winger

Why wrist wraps? Do you use a belt and knee wraps too?


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> Why wrist wraps? Do you use a belt and knee wraps too?


My joints hurt without them, plus it lets me lift heavyer.

Yea i use a belt, and a tommy kono waist band.

when squatting any sort of heavy leg stuff i use knee wraps to protect the old joints.

I did have some tommy kono elbow sleeves but there too small so i gave them to my training partner. I need to get some new ones...


----------



## winger

I was just wondering, I don't use any lifting aids but chalk and that is because I have chronic sweaty hands and doing dead lifts with sweaty hands is almost impossible.

Wogi you look very good. How many cycles have you done and give me a time frame if you will.


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> I was just wondering, I don't use any lifting aids but chalk and that is because I have chronic sweaty hands and doing dead lifts with sweaty hands is almost impossible.
> 
> Wogi you look very good. How many cycles have you done and give me a time frame if you will.


I used to use chalk but then the gym got all annoyed I use it ah home on my heavyest lifts. Im going to get some liquid chalk as I had a go and its not to bad.

ahh im not so confortable outlineing my cycle history (you never know my mum might read this lol or some family member!)

That said im happy to discribe what i would consider to be a good aproach if someone was to take PEDS.

4-6 week cycles of heavy androgenic/anabolic gear like test, tren, anadrol, deca. somthing to enhance availablity of the free test (proviron/winstrol).

Then cruse for 4 weeks on 250mg test a week.

Then repeat.


----------



## winger

Do you get testicular atrophy?


----------



## wogihao

haha well I have been very lucky realy with stuff like that - wife dosent complain so its fine.

Time frame wise I started bodybuilding seriously in the fall of 2007 (i cant spell autum).

so about 6-7 months.

But I had been training for strongman for a few years before that (i was never more than 80odd kg in that period).

I had been weight training since i was 13 but when i was 17 i decided to have a go at martial arts (Tae kwon do)and so i left the training on a bit of a back burner (i only trained once per week for around 5 years) then I stoped everything when i was getting married ect and became very thin (sub 64kg).

Started strongman training august 2006... or slightly before that i cant rember clearly.


----------



## winger

I did see your youtube videos and you were very lean. Now I look at you and you are considerably bigger. Was that the gear?


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> I did see your youtube videos and you were very lean. Now I look at you and you are considerably bigger. Was that the gear?


All cell tech.


----------



## winger

wogihao said:


> All cell tech.


I was born at night, but not last night mate.


----------



## Five-O

winger said:


> I did see your youtube videos and you were very lean. Now I look at you and you are considerably bigger. Was that the gear?


Polish sausages mate......no word of a lie eh Wogster


----------



## wogihao

Five-O said:


> Polish sausages mate......no word of a lie eh Wogster


I think it greatly contributed to the look. 

my training partner said once

"Dan - what is all this talk of steroids, should we take them.."

i replyed

"Rudi, we do not need these silly things lets TRAIN!"


----------



## winger

wogihao said:


> "Rudi, we do not need these silly things lets TRAIN!"


You stud you.


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> You stud you.


Lol, look everyone knows whats up with all these people clameing to be natural..

I just dont want to show you my underpants draw lol. I would like to visit the united states at some point in the future so I dont want anything to hinder my visit.


----------



## cellaratt

wogihao said:


> I would like to visit the united states at some point in the future so I dont want anything to hinder my visit.


We'de love to have over here Wogi..come visit anytime, just call first to let us know your coming...

:beer1:


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> We'de love to have over here Wogi..come visit anytime, just call first to let us know your coming...
> 
> :beer1:


Hahah my plan was to visit some of the southern states and get some cowboy boots and a hat.


----------



## winger

wogihao said:


> Hahah my plan was to visit some of the southern states and get some cowboy boots and a hat.


Getsrdone son.


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> Getsrdone son.


I am also intrested in trying the many diffrent foods of the south and maby ride a horse.

But my wife wants to go back to new york so Im not sure if this is possible.


----------



## cellaratt

Ny City is about a 4hr drive, Albany NY ( The Capital ) is about 1hr away. I live in Vermont...Full of horse's and nature...We are the Green Mountain State...Just so ya know...But in all reallity anywhere you go you are sure to have a good time if you look for it, depends on what your into...


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> Ny City is about a 4hr drive, Albany NY ( The Capital ) is about 1hr away. I live in Vermont...Full of horse's and nature...We are the Green Mountain State...Just so ya know...But in all reallity anywhere you go you are sure to have a good time if you look for it, depends on what your into...


I rember once in college my training partner planed a trip that would include all the odd clame to fame towns (like the worlds biggest rubber band ball ect..)

I like kooky things like that.

But yes top of the list is the boots and cowboy hat. anything after that is a bonus. Vermont - I have see some pictures of this place. It seems nice.

My wife no doubt would like to go shopping.

hmmm I have time to plan the trip (i guess it would be at least 2 years) so should be no worries lol.


----------



## wogihao

:bounce: ohh yea baby - the poseing trunks arived today and they are nice!


----------



## gym rat

hey wogi im competing in 2009 also... just wanted to ask are you going to execute that extreme mass diet for a while or are you going to try to gain while staying lean, im still debatin what to do myself as id prefer to stay lean but i could be tempted towards that mass diet to gain abit more poundage


----------



## wogihao

gym rat said:


> hey wogi im competing in 2009 also... just wanted to ask are you going to execute that extreme mass diet for a while or are you going to try to gain while staying lean, im still debatin what to do myself as id prefer to stay lean but i could be tempted towards that mass diet to gain abit more poundage


I will go for the extream eating i think, I already have the packs of jelly, coke steamed puddings here....

lots of milk ect..

2009 i will just do a 18-22 week prep and I should be fine.


----------



## gym rat

im leaning towards that myself, think i might invest in a good mass gainer me thinks, probably go for pro mass and have a few a day


----------



## wogihao

gym rat said:


> im leaning towards that myself, think i might invest in a good mass gainer me thinks, probably go for pro mass and have a few a day


To be fair if it works then its ace, if it didnt work out then what have you lost realy?


----------



## winger

wogihao said:


> To be fair if it works then its ace, if it didnt work out then what have you lost realy?


Money.


----------



## gym rat

winger said:


> Money.


lol. probably a very long contest prep aswell to get rid of the fat, but fook it, going to give this a whirl for a month or two and see what happens


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> Money.


It would be intresting to do a audit of a a lean bulkers PED bill compared to a extreem bulker relative to results gained. Im sure that the lean bulker per lb pays way more...

Now food, that sort of food is dirt cheap.

and yes the cut, better to have more mass to start the cut on, way to often guys cut with basicly nothing to cut down to...


----------



## Guest

wogihao said:


> It would be intresting to do a audit of a a lean bulkers PED bill compared to a extreem bulker relative to results gained. Im sure that the lean bulker per lb pays way more...
> 
> Now food, that sort of food is dirt cheap.
> 
> and yes the cut, better to have more mass to start the cut on, way to often guys cut with basicly nothing to cut down to...


Wogi your a skinny chinese whore ok ok for a ****** eyed guy your big but compared to the white man your tiny.

Extreem bulking pmsl whatever you need to tell your self to get 3k of cals through junk food

:blowme:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Wogi your a skinny chinese whore ok ok for a ****** eyed guy your big but compared to the white man your tiny.
> 
> Extreem bulking pmsl whatever you need to tell your self to get 3k of cals through junk food
> 
> :blowme:


Lol your in the nation of extreem eaters, surely its second nature to try this aproach.

Pmls im not Chinese. :beer1:

Im not so small Swiss Tony... lol did they call closeing time early tonight?:lift:


----------



## Guest

Here is his diet....

Wake up:glass of orange juice, whey shake, a donut

Meals 2-5: a tofu burger washed down with a coke and ended with a choccy bar

Bed: 6 mouthfulls of cum from the white guys at his gym


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Here is his diet....
> 
> Wake up:glass of orange juice, whey shake, a donut
> 
> Meals 2-5: a tofu burger washed down with a coke and ended with a choccy bar
> 
> Bed: 6 mouthfulls of cum from the white guys at his gym


lol

Swiss tony diet

am

8 pint of guiness and a packet of lucky charms

a potato

pm

1 bottle of vodka and a packet of pork scratchings

another potato


----------



## Guest

wogihao said:


> lol
> 
> Swiss tony diet
> 
> am
> 
> 8 pint of guiness and a packet of lucky charms
> 
> a potato
> 
> pm
> 
> 1 bottle of vodka and a packet of pork scratchings
> 
> another potato


The potatoes come from Mac ds and you missed out on my protein aka 10 double cheese burgers:blowme:

Wogis gear use.....

As much as will go in a 5ml syringe for every compound he can get his little chinese hands on combined with as much slin as he can manage with out going hypo on his cum and donut diet.


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> The potatoes come from Mac ds and you missed out on my protein aka 10 double cheese burgers:blowme:


ahh you cut down good going!


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Here is his diet....
> 
> Wake up:glass of orange juice, whey shake, a donut
> 
> Meals 2-5: a tofu burger washed down with a coke and ended with a choccy bar
> 
> Bed: 6 mouthfulls of cum from the white guys at his gym


Nice diet, cut back on the donuts mate...lol ^


----------



## wogihao

hahaha

ah well, today has been most annoying training partner bailed again so in future i will have to find a way to the gym by bus. However this still presents a problem as I cant go heavy without some chump spotting me and none of the twinks in the gym will be able to do that unless they double up.

AAGRRAAAAAA.

I wouldnt usualy care i can normaly find another training partner but i have broke all the local ones (they have injury or are ill).

Because i live in the **** end of nowhere its difficult to find dedicated people. Most annoying.

Lol anyone in the out lying areas of bath/bristol fancy a training session then drop me a pm lol.


----------



## wogihao

right decided maby some people would like to see what im like off the cell tech... (well cruseing anyway).

This was after a chest session..

(check out my new poseing trunks, my wife thinks there cool.)










Im a few weeks into my cruse now so i lost a bit of size compared to the last shots i think. lol check out my bleading from having to shave quickly...










on the plus side the gyno has receded back to pub lad level so thats cool.

chest has shrunk a bit but the arms are made of strong stuff i feel lol.










somthing for the "private room" part of the future website lol...


----------



## Guest

Nice package.........


----------



## MXD

I feel very homoeroticised


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Nice package.........


I thank you.. 



MXD said:


> I feel very homoeroticised


Ahhh good a future subscriber!

But seriously wife went all Art house during the photo session and decided to do some more intresting angles lol

What do you think of the trunks? i thought they were less man whoreish than swiss tony's..

I quite like the colour..


----------



## Tall

LOL @ 'Pub Lad level gyno' - thats a cracking phrase!


----------



## cellaratt

Are you doing any training for the lower chest ?


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> Are you doing any training for the lower chest ?


yea when I can get to the gym I do decline dumbell press.


----------



## cellaratt

Good...just on a personnal note. Little old me spots my training partner while he max out at 550 lbs...But he has all the faith in the world in me also, we've been training together for years. Reason this is possible is because if he fails and I need to assist he is still pushing most of the weight and I'm only lifting enough to get it to the rack but you can't let just anyone have your life in their hands...Wouldn't hurt to find another relatively experianced builder to spot even for a second just to get through that exercise otherwise your cheating your workouts. I'd hate to see you failing already...


----------



## Newbie2k8

That last pic is so... Baywatch...

Legs are good. Everything is defo looking bigger to me.


----------



## cyberheater

What bf are you in those shots mate?


----------



## Guest

cyberheater said:


> What bf are you in those shots mate?


He told me 5% i believe i dont know wogi looks a little higher to me:confused:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> He told me 5% i believe i dont know wogi looks a little higher to me:confused:


Lol put the crack pipe down...

im about 15% i recon unless my calipers are lying.


----------



## wogihao

Newbie2k8 said:


> That last pic is so... Baywatch...
> 
> Legs are good. Everything is defo looking bigger to me.


haha cheers but i have lost a bit of weight im down by about 6kg in them shots..


----------



## Tall

wogihao said:


> Lol put the crack pipe down...
> 
> im about 15% i recon unless my calipers are lying.


You should be less than 15% Wogi - you've got minimal fat on your chest and abs. Chest has little or no fat. The 'Ahhhhrnald' vein is out on your Bi's.

Looks as though you are carrying some on your forearms, legs and lower back. Upper back, traps and shoulders look lean.

My 'Bro-Telligence' would suggest around 10%, but that could be bad 'Bro-Telligence'...


----------



## wogihao

TH&S said:


> You should be less than 15% Wogi - you've got minimal fat on your chest and abs. Chest has little or no fat. The 'Ahhhhrnald' vein is out on your Bi's.
> 
> Looks as though you are carrying some on your forearms, legs and lower back. Upper back, traps and shoulders look lean.
> 
> My 'Bro-Telligence' would suggest around 10%, but that could be bad 'Bro-Telligence'...


These things are always speculation without the water vat test lol, but yea probably closer to low teens I would guess, I tend to hold water in my lower back/legs.

I need to get some help with doing the manditory poseing, I have been looking at the online guides ect but its just not the same as having someone there to give you tips and feedback...

On the free poseing front, my friend has confirmed that June I should have a free poseing routine figured out. Just need to find a bunch of elements I like and she can do the rest (aparently!).

I showed some of my pics to an ex the other night lol she couldnt beleve the diffrence (I was 19 last time I saw her lol). I said i would send her a signed photo and she was stoked.   (need to get a silver pen!)


----------



## winger

I don't really like the color, it takes away from your highlights in your face....lol


----------



## cyberheater

wogihao said:


> Lol put the crack pipe down...
> 
> im about 15% i recon unless my calipers are lying.


It seems your in the low teens (according to other folks here). Good effort. You're making good progress.

I've heard you need to be around 6% bf for competition. Is that right?


----------



## wogihao

cyberheater said:


> It seems your in the low teens (according to other folks here). Good effort. You're making good progress.
> 
> I've heard you need to be around 6% bf for competition. Is that right?


6% would be the maximum I would be happy with, 4-5% is target for compition. I will lose alot of size but the condition will be worth it.


----------



## Five-O

Con said:


> Wogis gear use.....
> 
> As much as will go in a 5ml syringe for every compound he can get his little chinese hands on combined with as much slin as he can manage with out going hypo on his cum and donut diet.


pmsl!!!!!!!!!!!!....


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Wogis gear use.....
> 
> As much as will go in a 5ml syringe for every compound he can get his little chinese hands on combined with as much slin as he can manage with out going hypo on his cum and donut diet.


 

hahaha.... you are quite close to the truth however i think your being a bit conservative about the 5ml - cell tech is at least 30g servings.I dont like cum or donut. lol i hear snowballing is very popular in SC though....


----------



## cyberheater

wogihao said:


> 6% would be the maximum I would be happy with, 4-5% is target for compition. I will lose alot of size but the condition will be worth it.


Looking forward to seeing the results. There's me slowly working my way to 10% bf and your going right down to 4-5% bf. I guess you'll need to be totally focused for that.


----------



## wogihao

cyberheater said:


> Looking forward to seeing the results. There's me slowly working my way to 10% bf and your going right down to 4-5% bf. I guess you'll need to be totally focused for that.


To be honest thats going to be the most risky part of the whole prep getting that low, i know you can get to 3% but for a amature show thats just not worth the risk.


----------



## DB

about 15% is right.. people always think they are elaner than they are lol..

10% is actually pretty damn lean on most people


----------



## wogihao

DB said:


> about 15% is right.. people always think they are elaner than they are lol..
> 
> 10% is actually pretty damn lean on most people


yea no way im a 10%. thats vein heaven.


----------



## DB

dont worry dude u look like you have the metabolism to drop the BF pretty quick anyway


----------



## ParaManiac

Wogi,will the audition for Oliver affect your contest prep?


----------



## wogihao

PARAMANIAC said:


> Wogi,will the audition for Oliver affect your contest prep?


Its hard but I recon I can fit it in.:beer1:


----------



## ParaManiac

wogihao said:


> Its hard but I recon I can fit it in.:beer1:


Looking good mate,all the best


----------



## wogihao

PARAMANIAC said:


> Looking good mate,all the best


Thank you, I will try my best!:lift:


----------



## TaintedSoul

The lovae affair between you and Con is classic.

One thing Wogi, why the dropping of eggs from 4 to 2 in shake? I've never found eggs to put on fat no matter how much I eat.

Secondly surely you could tidy up the diet to 6 to 8 meals only and do away with the junk food.

Otherwise looking good.


----------



## wogihao

My wife took the desision as shes the one that makes all my meals lol i didnt realise untill i started to look like i was on a cut - questions were asked and i found for 2 weeks she had efectivly droped the callories by 600 per day lol.

Back to the usual 6 now..

Im just trying to gain as much weight as i possibly can in the offseasion then diet if off hopefully if the article is right i should get a good result.

Con is a funny fella thats true, but he is ok realy. Anyway makes the logs more intresting if theres a bit of banter going on. otherwise its just "today i ate a chicken, it tasted like chicken.. i trained blablabal".


----------



## _GM_

loving the trunks

are those the ones that con likes to sniff?

on a serious note you've got some decent legs !


----------



## smithy26

got some good size on there mate good luck with the trainning


----------



## cellaratt

Hey Wogi...Don't know if youv'e seen these but I thought they might help...


----------



## Guest

TaintedSoul said:


> The lovae affair between you and Con is classic.


Wogis my brother from another mother:rolleyes: :blowme:


----------



## winger

cellaratt said:


> Hey Wogi...Don't know if youv'e seen these but I thought they might help...


That was fcuking brilliant cellaratt!


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> Hey Wogi...Don't know if youv'e seen these but I thought they might help...


Thanks man, I saw these about a year ago on bb.com but for the life of me I couldnt find them when I was looking a few weeks ago!



smithy26 said:


> got some good size on there mate good luck with the trainning


Thanks, hopefully everything will go well.


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> Wogis my brother from another mother:rolleyes: :blowme:


Where on earth do you know each other from?


----------



## wogihao

_GM_ said:


> loving the trunks
> 
> are those the ones that con likes to sniff?
> 
> on a serious note you've got some decent legs !


ooohh behave! 

Thanks for your comments, but you are to kind - my ambition is to get them larger than my waist as so many internet people have leg mesurements that are 1"-2" larger than there waists I wanted to see what it was like in real life lol... if its possible I fear that walking will become a real issue haha.

But realy, recently i moved away from doing heavy tripples to doing more high reps (12-20) for legs and I think I have added some more size than before however its a bit of a mind bender going from what I consider heavy weights to light ones.

I plan to alternate between heavy low reps and high medum weight... but for the next few months i will do high reps. then switch it round when the body understands whats going on.


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Wogis my brother from another mother:rolleyes: :blowme:


Shocking that two internet assholes could have so many things in common.:withstupi

hahaha.


----------



## wogihao

TH&S said:


> Where on earth do you know each other from?


I beleve it was a argument about BS natural clames on the internet when I first joined uki..

Somehow I started chatting with him on msn.


----------



## Guest

TH&S said:


> Where on earth do you know each other from?


Well hes on msn about 6 hours per day as am i and taking the **** out of people on these forums is a fun way to pass time:beer1:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Well hes on msn about 6 hours per day as am i and taking the **** out of people on these forums is a fun way to pass time:beer1:


Yea there is that aspect to it also lol.


----------



## _GM_

ur waist is small mate

hes on far more than 6 hours a day! i thought he lived on msn


----------



## wogihao

_GM_ said:


> ur waist is small mate
> 
> hes on far more than 6 hours a day! i thought he lived on msn


haha well I tend to leave the pc on as like a juke box, I do other important things like eating ect...

might as well **** about on the internet while im watching a dvd ect.


----------



## cyberheater

wogihao said:


> haha well I tend to leave the pc on as like a juke box, I do other important things like eating ect...
> 
> might as well **** about on the internet while im watching a dvd ect.


How's the dog food going? Found any favourite flavours?


----------



## wogihao

cyberheater said:


> How's the dog food going? Found any favourite flavours?


Nah its more expensive than i rember! tuna is cheaper. but as i said i would do it i will sample the unholy delights of the pet food probably over the summer.


----------



## wogihao

right bit of a special training day,

Chest:

Flat barbell bench press:

1 x 15 @ 70kg

1 x 10 @ 120kg

1 x 5 @ 140kg

1 x 3 @ 150kg

1 x 8 @ 120kg

1 x 6 @ 120kg

1 x 3 @ 120kg

incline barbell bench (wide grip, touch the neck pause at the top and bottom)

1 x 20 @ 70kg

1 x 13 @ 90kg

1 x 10 @ 90kg

1 x 7 @ 90kg

2 x 10 @ 70kg

decline dumbell bench:

1 x 15 @ 20kg

4 x 15 @ 30kg

cable cross overs:

1 x 15 @ 10kg a side

1 x 15 @ 20kg a side

1 x 15 @ 30kg a side

1 x 15 @ 40kg a side

1 x 8 @ 50kg a side

1 x 15 @ 40kg a side

machine flys:

4 x 10 @ stack

dumbell flys:

2 x 10 @ 10kg

overhead tricep press:

1 x 20 @ 20kg

1 x 15 @ 30kg

1 x 12 @ 40kg

1 x 10 @ 40kg

1 x 13 @ 30kg

tricep press down:

5 x 15 @ 90kg

then a drop set of (no rest between sets, i just drop the pin one every time i get tired)...

1 x 4 @ 90kg

1 x 4 @ 85kg

1 x 4 @ 80kg

1 x 3 @ 75kg

1 x 2 @ 70kg

1 x 2 @ 65kg

1 x 2 @ 60kg

1 x 2 @ 55kg

1 x 4 @ 50kg

1 x 3 @ 45kg

1 x 4 @ 40kg

1 x 6 @ 35kg

1 x 9 @ 30kg

1 x 15 @ 25kg

1 x 17 @ 20kg

1 x 26 @ 15kg

took just over 2 hours.

thats the best bench ever for reps, was well chuffed the inzer wraps helped me alot very confortable.


----------



## cellaratt

Looks great Wogi...Like seeing them declines and cable croos-overs


----------



## winger

Do you train to failure?


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> Do you train to failure?


Depends on the day, sometimes I do others i hold somthing back. It depends on my feeling also.

Yesterday, most of the flat bench i was wasnt going to absolute failure on the reps but it was still hard towards the end. incline was very controled i wanted to concentrate on the contractions in that exersise.

because of cellrat's sujestion i decided that declines should be in my workout...

decline was a bit more free form, I am still learning this exersise so I didnt go so heavy just concentrateing on the balance issues and getting a feel for it.

stuff like crossovers I will goto failure on the heavy sets. but generaly i will do peak contractions with them to get the blood into muscle.

The tricep press down was to failure each time.

I dont usualy take long at all between the sets (i dont like hanging around much - the gym and me are smelly usualy.). no more than a minuite or two at the most if im training on my own. or i just spot my training partner and then straight in with the next set.

Yesterday was a bit weird because I knew I had to keep the reps high and goto failure on most of the sets (to get extra pump and streach my facilia), but when things were going so well with the lifting I decided to throw in some heavy sets at the end just to see what was possible.

In the end it was a bit of a mixed workout, but I think its better for the performace to enjoy what your doing than just to blindly go through the motions.

Im going today to do legs that deffo will be high rep, as i have no training partner and i have been doing way to much low rep stuff for legs. It needs sorting out.

Calves are another headake, they used to be ok but I have neglected them in favour of other bodyparts and so recently they have suffered. I need to get them much bigger so this will also be a big focus (i might actualy do calves before squats ect..)


----------



## wogihao

hmmm today I went to gym and did legs/back.

was very quiet as it was just after 2pm - I was the only one there.

Back:

deadlift:

1 x 15 @ 65kg

1 x 10 @ 105kg

3 x 10 @ 145kg

(hey im just starting useing this exersise again...:tongue10

barbell rows:

1 x 15 @ 65kg

1 x 10 @ 85kg

1 x 10 @ 105kg

1 x 10 @ 120kg

high pulls:

1 x 15 @ 20kg

1 x 15 @ 40kg

1 x 15 @ 65kg

1 x 10 @ 85kg

lat pulldown:

(long bar infront)

1 x 15 @ 5 pin

1 x 10 @ 10 pin

1 x 10 @ 13 pin

1 x 8 @ stack

(palms faceing each other bar behind)

1 x 15 @ 4 pin

1 x 15 @ 6 pin

1 x 10 @ 8 pin

1 x 10 @ 10 pin

(v bar infront)

1 x 15 @ 5 pin

1 x 10 @ 8 pin

2 x 10 @ stack

Dumbell rows:

1 x 10 @ 40kg

1 x 10 @ 50kg

2 x 8 @ 60kg

Legs:

hamstring curls:

1 x 15 @ 15kg

3 x 15 @ 30kg

hack squats:

1 x 20 @ 10 pin

4 x 20 @ 13 pin

adbuctor machine:

1 x 20 @ 8 pin

1 x 20 @ 12 pin

1 x 20 @ stack

leg extention (single leg-no rest betwen sets):

5 x 15 @ 8 pin

Standing calf rase:

5 x 20 @ stack

Seated calf rase:

1 x 20 @ 50kg

4 x 20 @ 80kg

END

This workout is a bit unusual as I had to fit in legs and back on the same day as its was very serious that I try and start to fix my terible back. But also I knew this was the last opertunity this week to do my light leg day.

I got there around 2pm and was out by 4:10pm

Anyway, back is the cinderella body part at the mo, so i needed to get busy and try and fix that the numbers are very poor especialy for the deadlift. I will fix this in the comming weeks.

Legs - well this was more detail and trying to add some mass to my hamstrings, no squats because i did them last week and as I did deadlifts thats quite a bit of core stimulation anyway. Have to keep the waist under control as much as possible.

Today the Mike Mentzer book came from amazon finaly so I will have a read later.

Funny in the last 15 mins 2 guys came in they were skinny bicep boys and they load up the bench with 70kg so i think intresting thats my warmup but these guys are maby 160lbs **** soaking wet (with blond highlights and one had a gasp wife beater) After talking about there life for about 5 mins (in this time i had done 4 sets on calves). the guy sits down presses the bar goes down till about 6" above his chest then he presses back up. What was worse was his training partner was rowing the bar as he was saying "its all you bro!" :jerk:

they were still talking when i left, they had done maby 2 sets at most and took 15 mins. :rolleye11


----------



## winger

Not having a go bro hammer, but why no pull-ups or squats?

Now I can see no squats because of all the core work from deads, but those should (IMO) be in every body building/power lifting routine.


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> Not having a go bro hammer, but why no pull-ups or squats?
> 
> Now I can see no squats because of all the core work from deads, but those should (IMO) be in every body building/power lifting routine.


Yea I do squats but not every week, once every two is ok i think.

Pullups I tend to do them a few times a week (there fun) what it was I was running out of time (had to meet my wife after her shopping). so it was either do calves or do pullups..


----------



## cellaratt

Hey Wogi, don't know if you've considered music for your posing routine yet but this link might be worth a look...I'm sure the comp guy's can offer better advise but thought it would be worth a second to look.


----------



## cellaratt

I went back to that site I linked you and realized it didn't have contact info or I just couldn't find it ( couldn't have been a good company then ) but I did track down another company though. I sent them a e-mail requested info and will pass along anything I receive...Hope I'm not sending you on a wild goose chase...If you've already got this locked down that would be sweet too...I was a boy scout " Always be prepared "...scout's honor...


----------



## cellaratt

After some more searching on another BB forum I found this ad...I'll post some useful info that I cut and copied in case it is interest to anyone else reading...Guys, seriously, you know how much time, energy and money you put into making your body rock, why slack on making your routine rock too? Most men get on stage with a single song and sometimes, oh God no... a badly spliced tape. Dude, get some music that sounds as good as you look, or else, you ain't gonna look that good. Here's a clue as to whether your music is up to par... are people talking amongst themselves while you are up there pouring your heart out? Usually they are. Why is this important? Because audience reaction influences judges. Not in the superficial sense, like you got a guy who obviously just decided a month ago to compete because he joined a gym, but the difference between 4th and 3rd, or even 2nd and 1st. Wogi you will have to tell me when to stop, I'm like the fcukin Energizer Bunny, I keep going and going and going...........Look's like you could get it done professionally for about $150.00 USD


----------



## wogihao

Ahhh thats a great find, someone I know in Canada payed nearly $500 for that sort of thing.

Thanks for that!

Yea I have been thinking about the music, im wondering what one to plug for, either a classical extract or maby somthing modern.

I like holst Mars thats a awesome peice however finding 60 seconds thats gives me a chance to prance around doing the poses and transistions is a bit of a issue.

seether - out of my way is another strong choice.

I will have a better idea of what to uses after my dance friend gives me some lessons and helps me out with the routine (that should be over the summer.)


----------



## wogihao

Ok todays training is Shoulders.

Hang clean + strict push press (no leg dipping but back bend):

40kg x 15 rep

50kg x 12 rep

60kg x 10 rep

70kg x 8 rep

80kg x 6 rep

Some streatching was done before workout.

Hang clean is a bit of a forgoten exersise for many people, but its very efective tool i think and as back is one of my weak points i want to train it as much as possible. Plus it looks cool.






Imagine instead of letting the bar fall from the rack positon like they do in the first video or do a split jerk in the second you just push press the bar from the shoulders. - that was what i was doing.

Its alot harder to shoulder press this way, I have some pressing stands so I can press from shoulder height but to be honest I never liked pressing that way. I always either do a hang clean or a full clean to the shoulders before pressing.


----------



## Guest

****ing awesome Wogi your on track nothing can stop you now the German guys are waking up in cold sweats dreaming of this collosal asian man on top of a mountain laughing down at them.

Forget 260lb man get to 300lb with abbs people will be saying Dennis Wolf who soon all eyes on you mate:lift:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> ****ing awesome Wogi your on track nothing can stop you now the German guys are waking up in cold sweats dreaming of this collosal asian man on top of a mountain laughing down at them.
> 
> Forget 260lb man get to 300lb with abbs people will be saying Dennis Wolf who soon all eyes on you mate:lift:


:faint::whoo:

ah wait your taking the **** :axe:

ahhahahahahaha


----------



## Britbb

Why do you want to compete in germany mate? I dont understand?

The competition here is excellent.

If you think you will do very well over here then youll be invited to the british title...in which case youll end up competing against the best guys in your class in the country.

Why go all the way to germany to do that?


----------



## Guest

Britbb said:


> Why do you want to compete in germany mate? I dont understand?
> 
> The competition here is excellent.
> 
> If you think you will do very well over here then youll be invited to the british title...in which case youll end up competing against the best guys in your class in the country.
> 
> Why go all the way to germany to do that?


Wogi doesnt want to destroy every one on stage at a brittish show he rather be lost in a line up in Germany:beer1:

Every one to their own but i recon England has some amazing competitors albeit they dont get the recognition of some of the guys here.

Let me say this though compared to America England has much better amateurs!


----------



## winger

I like the way you train Wogi! 

With strength comes size.


----------



## EDG301

Hey Wogi, gud luck wiv this man. Got to admit tho, ur trainin is carazy dude!!!! U Really dont need that many sets.....i almost definitely think ur overtrainin bud. honestly 12 sets is enuf if u really go hell for leather, n 2 hours in the gym......**** i can hardly last 45 mins,lol. Just mt opinion.


----------



## hertderg

dan ellis said:


> Hey Wogi, gud luck wiv this man. Got to admit tho, ur trainin is carazy dude!!!! U Really dont need that many sets.....i almost definitely think ur overtrainin bud. honestly 12 sets is enuf if u really go hell for leather, n 2 hours in the gym......**** i can hardly last 45 mins,lol. Just mt opinion.


I agree, your chest workout for example is mental but I guess you know how your body reacts best. It's time to start reading that Mike Mentzer book


----------



## wogihao

Britbb said:


> Why do you want to compete in germany mate? I dont understand?
> 
> The competition here is excellent.
> 
> If you think you will do very well over here then youll be invited to the british title...in which case youll end up competing against the best guys in your class in the country.
> 
> Why go all the way to germany to do that?


I would like to compete against the best in the EU, and thats Germany.

I figure I would learn alot and because the contest will be so hard I will push myself much harder. Plus like I said before I will go on holiday the week after. Give the wife a treat.

Theres no reasion I couldnt do a Uk show around the same time - I just want the experence of competeing in europe and meeting new people, seeing a diffrent method of bodybuilding.

I agree theres some exlent people in the UK that are competeing but what worries me is that you will spend 22-18 weeks prepareing for a compition and you might well be the only person in the lineup who bothered with a prep or possible be the only guy in your class! To many times I read in Flex about the regional comps in the UK only have 2-3 competitors and when you look at the pictures the guy that won was the only one with a diet plan.

I just couldnt accept that, such a waist of effort. I meen yea you get the win and might get invited to the biritsh but what does it get you? Im realistic in that I know I wont win a show like the british. What I want to do is enter some solid regional shows that will have a good depth of compition.

Im not hateing on the Uk lol, Its just im between a rock and a hard place, I know i wont do well at the UK nationals if i qualfied in 2009. I would be takeing crazy pills to think that i could bring a winning package to that show. If it was possible it would take longer much longer. But I want to learn as much as possible from the comps that I do enter so every show is a big commitment and I just want them to be good ones. I have no place for loads of plastic trophies, I just want to know that the comps I did enter were realy blood baths and take heart that I manged to hang with the best in europe.


----------



## wogihao

dan ellis said:


> Hey Wogi, gud luck wiv this man. Got to admit tho, ur trainin is carazy dude!!!! U Really dont need that many sets.....i almost definitely think ur overtrainin bud. honestly 12 sets is enuf if u really go hell for leather, n 2 hours in the gym......**** i can hardly last 45 mins,lol. Just mt opinion.


Pont taken, Thank you for your advice! Sometimes I like to do a long session now and again, Sometimes I go heavy and dont do so much (much like last night). It might be overtraining, but I should say I dont go for failure untill the last set on that type of workout- everything else is within my abiltiy.


----------



## wogihao

hertderg said:


> I agree, your chest workout for example is mental but I guess you know how your body reacts best. It's time to start reading that Mike Mentzer book


I am reading the book, its very intresting but its very light on science and big on opinion. Alot of what he says makes sence but I think for the sceptic is very easy to pick holes in what hes saying because nowehere is there any scientific evidence presented to support the clames. Lots of quotes from pholosophers ect but that does do it for me.

That said its obvious that Mentzer realy did beleve that his method was the best and was trying to help people. Hahah sometimes its like hes talking to me when hes saying about the marathon workouts ect..

I never realised he was in the airforce either.

Im going to implement the self evident truths within the book in my own training from now on, but Im not doing no 40min total weekly workout. 

Im very happy I bought that book. Now I can read for myself what all the HIT people have been talking about and make my own mind up.


----------



## wogihao

Right todays workout

Legs:

Squats from low box

1 x 15 @ 60kg

1 x 12 @ 100kg

1 x 8 @ 140kg

1 x 3 @ 160kg

Hack squats

1 x 20 @ 10 pin

2 x 20 @ stack

Leg press (single leg)

1 x 20 @ 50kg

1 x 20 @ 70kg

1 x 14 @ 85kg

Leg extention

2 x 20 @ stack

Machine hamstring curls:

1 x 20 @ pin 6

1 x 20 @ pin 10

1 x 16 @ pin 12

Back

Hammer strenght rows:

1 x 15 @ 75kg a side

1 x 12 @ 100kg a side

1 x 10 @ 125kg a side

1 x 8 @ 150kg a side

seated cable rows:

close V handle

1 x 20 @ pin 8

1 x 10 @ pin 14

1 x 7 @ stack

D handles

1 x 15 @ pin 8

1 x 12 @ pin 14

1 x 8 @ stack

D handles but holding the middle flat bit.

2 x 10 @ stack

Pullups

50 reps over about 10 sets diffrent variations.

Calves:

Calf rase standing

4 x 25 @ 140kg

END

well today was intresting, there was a dude who looked like my smaller clone, clown pants, bandana but 160lbs.... I couldnt beleve the words that he was speaking to his training partner "lightweight" "aint nuting but a penuit" - I **** you not...

whats worse is they are doing hammer rows, with a max effort set of 50kg a side...

so luckly they are finishing just as I am about to start back anway, so I say

"can i use that machine as you finished.."

they are "yea sure, you want some weight taken off?"

haha so i said "nah actualy can you do me a favour and add 1 a side for me as its my warmup?"

AHAHAHA and they did. It was epic.

That made my day.


----------



## Britbb

wogihao said:


> I would like to compete against the best in the EU, and thats Germany.
> 
> I figure I would learn alot and because the contest will be so hard I will push myself much harder. Plus like I said before I will go on holiday the week after. Give the wife a treat.
> 
> Theres no reasion I couldnt do a Uk show around the same time - I just want the experence of competeing in europe and meeting new people, seeing a diffrent method of bodybuilding.
> 
> I agree theres some exlent people in the UK that are competeing but what worries me is that you will spend 22-18 weeks prepareing for a compition and you might well be the only person in the lineup who bothered with a prep or possible be the only guy in your class! To many times I read in Flex about the regional comps in the UK only have 2-3 competitors and when you look at the pictures the guy that won was the only one with a diet plan.
> 
> I just couldnt accept that, such a waist of effort. I meen yea you get the win and might get invited to the biritsh but what does it get you? Im realistic in that I know I wont win a show like the british. What I want to do is enter some solid regional shows that will have a good depth of compition.
> 
> Im not hateing on the Uk lol, Its just im between a rock and a hard place, I know i wont do well at the UK nationals if i qualfied in 2009. I would be takeing crazy pills to think that i could bring a winning package to that show. If it was possible it would take longer much longer. But I want to learn as much as possible from the comps that I do enter so every show is a big commitment and I just want them to be good ones. I have no place for loads of plastic trophies, I just want to know that the comps I did enter were realy blood baths and take heart that I manged to hang with the best in europe.


Fairplay mate, good points.

I guess there are prob more competitors competing at each show in germany.

But are you sure you can enter the german shows? The gfbb/dfbb (or whatever the german/deutsche bodybuilding and fitness federation is called) might not be 'open' contests...meaning youd need to be a germain citizen mate (i dont know if you already are, or have german and uk passports).

If you dont have german passports then even if you are a member of ukbff you wont be able to enter the german contests or contests in germany UNLESS you qualified for a european ifbb title which was to be held in germany ie like the ifbb european amateur title (and youd be against some damn fkin good competitors there lol, i mean zack khan placed something like 13th in 2006, the standard of the winner was easily ifbb pro standard, infact he looked like he wouldve been olympia standard tbh).

If you dieted for the leamington spa or stars of tommorow contest then you are bound to be against a top line up mate. Those shows are garunteed full of quality.

Or you could do the epf england show and if you qualify by wining your class, youll go to germany for wpf european title and be against all the german guys.

You see, im not sure if say an english person can enter the welsh title, or scottish title...i dont know if they are 'open' contests...if thats the case then i dont think unless you have a german passport that youll be able to enter a deutsche bb show because the dfbb/gfbb wont be 'open'...it will only be for german nationals, just as uours is only for uk nationals.

If you have german passport then youll be cool though


----------



## wogihao

From what they were saying on the site, aparently if you have a ukfbb membership aparently you can enter the regional comps but you cant be a first timer or a novice it has to be open. The other think is even if you win (unlikey but we all can dream lol) obviously as Im not a german national or have residency in germany I cant do the German nationals. (same rule for the other countries)

I will have to email the org, and check but from my understanding as long as you hold a ifbb afiliated membership in your own country you can compete in a regional compition in a diffrent one. You just cant compete in the nationals.

hmmm I will check the website again tonight.

When is the lemmington spa contest?

I have heard of the stars of tommorow contest before, your right that would be a good one. Need to find out more about this.


----------



## Britbb

wogihao said:


> From what they were saying on the site, aparently if you have a ukfbb membership aparently you can enter the regional comps but you cant be a first timer or a novice it has to be open. The other think is even if you win (unlikey but we all can dream lol) obviously as Im not a german national or have residency in germany I cant do the German nationals. (same rule for the other countries)
> 
> I will have to email the org, and check but from my understanding as long as you hold a ifbb afiliated membership in your own country you can compete in a regional compition in a diffrent one. You just cant compete in the nationals.
> 
> hmmm I will check the website again tonight.
> 
> When is the lemmington spa contest?
> 
> I have heard of the stars of tommorow contest before, your right that would be a good one. Need to find out more about this.


Mate, look at the standard of first timers at the british title, they were class.

If you do a first timers contest and do well enough to qualify for the british title, then wait till you get to the british title...youll be up against guys like shaun tavernier and chris bajak...believe me lol, it WILL NOT be easy against those guys. Those guys are good enough to win their weight category at the regional shows.


----------



## wogihao

Britbb said:


> Mate, look at the standard of first timers at the british title, they were class.
> 
> If you do a first timers contest and do well enough to qualify for the british title, then wait till you get to the british title...youll be up against guys like shaun tavernier and chris bajak...believe me lol, it WILL NOT be easy against those guys. Those guys are good enough to win their weight category at the regional shows.


Alright alright you convinced me, I will do the 2 comps (assuming theres enough time to prep for each).


----------



## Britbb

wogihao said:


> Alright alright you convinced me, I will do the 2 comps (assuming theres enough time to prep for each).


GOODLAD!!! 

Do them all 

Ive just thought 'fuk it' now, if im in condition i wanna do as many shows in that period that my body allows me to do.

I love this sport and want to start doing plenty of shows. Seems stupid to just compete once per year or two...best to get out there and enjoy.


----------



## wogihao

Britbb said:


> GOODLAD!!!
> 
> Do them all
> 
> Ive just thought 'fuk it' now, if im in condition i wanna do as many shows in that period that my body allows me to do.
> 
> I love this sport and want to start doing plenty of shows. Seems stupid to just compete once per year or two...best to get out there and enjoy.


Yea i can do all 3, the lemmington spa comp is mid september so thats perfect, i can come in in condition and still do the germany show as well.


----------



## winger

Wogi, can I ask what your taking?

The spots on your back are pretty bad, unless your avatar is off. Not having a go mate, just curious.


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> Wogi, can I ask what your taking?
> 
> The spots on your back are pretty bad, unless your avatar is off. Not having a go mate, just curious.


I think its because i used a freeware colour corector on the photo when i made the avi. but yea spots are bad due to diet (because of the way i run certain thngs I need to consume lots of fast carbs in a very short time frame) more than anything else- with a tan they will be fine.

hypotheticaly (spelling) ofcourse if i were to use the dangerious anabolics that everyone seems to talk about.....

Im actualy cruseing at the mo, but I never did anything to crazy when i was on (much less than some of the junior competitors actualy..)

I dont use fancy stuff, just basics like test, proviron, winstrol, drol, deca, tren, slin. (ofcoruse not at once lol)

Actualy theres a exelent article thats the basis on how i cycle stuff..

I will post it in the article section if its not already there.

Ok it wasnt there so heres the link... HERE


----------



## winger

This seems a bit much for a first timer. Quote from article.

A good starting dose for a newbie is in the range of 750-800 mg of

testosterone per week, stacked with another steroid like methandrostenolone

(50 mg/day in divided doses), trenbolone acetate (75 mg ED), or even an old

standby like deca (600 mg/week). Use of an anti-aromatase like Arimidex is a

must.


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> This seems a bit much for a first timer. Quote from article.
> 
> A good starting dose for a newbie is in the range of 750-800 mg of
> 
> testosterone per week, stacked with another steroid like methandrostenolone
> 
> (50 mg/day in divided doses), trenbolone acetate (75 mg ED), or even an old
> 
> standby like deca (600 mg/week). Use of an anti-aromatase like Arimidex is a
> 
> must.


True but when you see how they propose to cycle (by useing bursts and cruse) then it makes more sence. I would also speculate that the aproach is much like useing a sledgehammer on a nut, you could use less but Im sure groovy things happen when you go above the 500mg per week level for test, when you go over a certain level of test in a burst cruse the body cant cope and respond with countermesures efectivly.

Myself I would frown on a cruse with that much gear, 400mg a week is a lot (unless your 300lbs at normal height..)... but then im not 300lbs so what do I know.

The major issue I could see with it is that as a total beginer going on 750mg a week your body could have issues with test (it has been known for some to be very unlucky). with a lower dose you have a better chance of controling the sides - and thinking about it what beginer realy knows how to manage sides - they catch even experenced guys out sometimes.

I guess it comes down to makeing the cycle worth it and produce a resut, there cycles match the DC template, in a way there like a baby SHIC - I meen there no where near as harsh as a Paul B cycle.

But yea if you were unhappy with 750mg a week of test you could just start lower and work up, the overall template is good I think - its also open ended.


----------



## wogihao

Ok tongihts workout was chest/tricep

Dumbell flat bench:

1 x 10 @ 22.5kg

1 x 10 @ 45kg

1 x 0 @ 55kg dam it did a bunch of half reps but the stability wasnt there because im not used to doing them at the start.

Flat barbell bench press:

1 x 15 @ 70kg

1 x 10 @ 120kg

1 x 1 @ 140kg - was tired from doing the dumbell stuff decided to do a drop set with no rest

1 x 3 @ 130kg

1 x 4 @ 120kg

1 x 3 @ 110kg

incline barbell press:

extra wide to my breast bone

1 x 10 @ 50kg

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 10 @ 70kg

decline dumbell bench:

1 x 10 @ 22.5kg

1 x 10 @ 30kg

1 x 10 @ 35kg - getting more confident with these.

cable cross over:

(i do peak contraction on each rep)

1 x 12 @ pin 2

1 x 12 @ pin 4

1 x 12 @ pin 6

1 x 7 @ pin 8

machine fly:

3 x 10 @ stack

Tricep:

overhead cable tricep extention:

1 x 15 @ pin 6

1 x 12 @ pin 8

1 x 10 @ pin 10

1 x 6 @ stack

Tricep press down:

1 x 10 @ stack

i now do a drop sets with no rest

1 x 3 @ 90kg

1 x 3 @ 85kg

1 x 2 @ 80kg

1 x 2.5 @ 75kg

1 x 3 @ 70kg

1 x 3 @ 65kg

1 x 3 @ 60kg

1 x 2 @ 55kg

1 x 3 @ 50kg

1 x 3 @ 45kg

1 x 3 @ 40kg

1 x 4 @ 35kg

1 x 2 @ 30kg

1 x 3 @ 25kg

1 x 3 @ 20kg

1 x 3 @ 15kg

1 x 3 @ 10kg

Did some poseing but my arms and shoulders were to pumped to do any serious tricep stuff (like skulls or close grip).

Back and legs tommorow.


----------



## simeon69

what weight would you be competing at?


----------



## wogihao

simeon69 said:


> what weight would you be competing at?


I hope i can be 90kg+

but secrectly I want to compete at 100kg :beer1: but it all depends how this year goes (im 5ft 8" so that would be ace). Everythings going very well at the moment if i can get to 120kg then I am sure i can compete at 100kg with a 22 week prep i think its possible if i take it slow and listen advice ect.

I know 110kg is easy within my reach this year, its inevitable but easy is boring and I want to make a good impression and be as freaky as possible so when I hit 110kg i will go all out for 120kg.


----------



## winger

Wow, 22 sets for chest and 22 sets for triceps. Your a beast!


----------



## chrisj22

winger said:


> Wow, 22 sets for chest and 22 sets for triceps. Your a beast!


Sure is.

I think I do about 14-15 sets per session, LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## wogihao

yea but a whole bunch of them were part of a drop set, its not like i did one set rested for 5 mins then did another one (lol i would have been there all night).

17 sets of the 22 for tricep were part of a giant drop set.

They include my warmups as well.


----------



## wogihao

Todays workout

Back:

Deadlift:

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 10 @ 100kg

1 x 8 @ 140kg

1 x 4 @ 160kg

1 x 4 @ 140kg

1 x 8 @ 100kg

1 x 10 @ 60kg

Good mornings:

1 x 10 @ 20kg

1 x 10 @ 30kg

1 x 10 @ 40kg

1 x 10 @ 50kg <-- i know its **** weak but i was doing it slow and steady

Hyper extentions:

4 x 10 @ bodyweight DAMMM these are harder than i rember...

T bar rows:

1 x 10 @ 50kg

3 x 10 @ 70kg - back was shot after doing all the other stuff.

Pullups:

50 reps took about 6 sets today.. getting better

Legs:

leg press, 1 leg at a time:

1 x 25 @ 30kg

1 x 20 @ 50kg

2 x 20 @ 80kg

Hack squat:

1 x 25 @ pin 8

1 x 20 @ pin 12

3 x 15 @ stack

leg extention

1 x 20 @ stack

1 x 18 @ stack

1 x 19 @ stack

1 x 16 @ stack

1 x 12 @ stack

Hamstring curls:

1 x 25 @ 15kg

1 x 20 @ 30kg

1 x 10 @ 45kg

abductor machine

1 x 25 @ pin 10

1 x 20 @ pin 13

1 x 14 @ stack

1 x 12 @ stack

calf rase machine

4 x 25 @ 150kg

END

Not bad, 2nd week of deadlifting again, Im concentrateing on getting a good contraction in my back at the top of the rep - trying to focus more on the movement as well.

Back was completely pumped after good mornings, made hyperextentions brutaly difficult.

I think with the addition of the new exersises in the heavy back day it will make a postive impact. (also want to get back to a 200kg deadlift again but im deadlifting alot smoother than i ever used to.)

Legs were also pumped after so walking back to the bus stop was funny, looked like a cross between Mr Soft and a drunk hobo that shat himself.

Was lovely and sunny so i was able to work on my tan on the way back so on the whole a good day!


----------



## Guest

Damn legs and back in one day and i thought i did well training hams and calves yesterday:rolleyes:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Damn legs and back in one day and i thought i did well training hams and calves yesterday:rolleyes:


I knew when i was writeing that i missed somthing out...

Hamstring curls:

1 x 25 @ 15kg

1 x 20 @ 30kg

1 x 10 @ 45kg


----------



## weeman

just read thru your journal mate,have to say first thing that strikes me is your overtraining big time,the amount of sets per session and then the fact your training everything twice per week is unbelievable,not trying to take a dig at you but this is one of the reasons that your chest for instance is your weak point,your pounding the life out of it and its not getting enough recovery time.

I train each bodypart once evry 10 days and for something like chest i do 9 sets TOTAL,also imo doing decline press as recomended by others is nothing but a waste of your time,i'm sure i've read its fact that incline press hits more total fibres in your pecs than any other chest movement,its somewhat of a myth that decline will give you what your looking for.

Also your aim to go all out to achieve 120kgs bodyweight in the thought that it might let you diet down to a competitive 100kg is something you need to stop thinking about,its nothing but a number mate,it doesnt indicate how much muscle your gonna have when dieted down or what bodyweight (which is irelevant anyway) you'll be once dieted down.

I agree wholeheartidly with what britbb said as regards to your competition here in the uk,mate at the end of the day no one wants to compete in a weak line up,but if your good enough on the day then you will get thru to your relevant qualifier where believe me you'll be amongst the beasts you want to compete against,and they will give you just as much advice and tips in the same way the EU guys would,dont kid yourself that they do something magical over there,there are just as many freaks in this country.

Have to admire your dedication to your goals tho mate,your log makes a good read but i think you've got yourself too caught up in too many different theorys,i think if you were to cut back your training by half that alone will reap gains in 6 months you wouldnt see if you stay with what your currently doing for a year.

one more point on the bodyfat and gyno issue,i personally dont think that looks like gyno you have more just water retention around the nipples which i get myself in the offseason.As for the bodyfat issue and what you should strive to achieve come contest day imo we should all be looking to be in the low single digit bf% bracket,at the end of the day you want to be the best that YOU can be,not what you think is acceptable for doing a show for the first time,if you ever see pics of me in my first show you'll see how low i went,insides looked like they were gonna fall out,the way everyone should look on the day.


----------



## wogihao

weeman said:


> just read thru your journal mate,have to say first thing that strikes me is your overtraining big time,the amount of sets per session and then the fact your training everything twice per week is unbelievable,not trying to take a dig at you but this is one of the reasons that your chest for instance is your weak point,your pounding the life out of it and its not getting enough recovery time.
> 
> I train each bodypart once evry 10 days and for something like chest i do 9 sets TOTAL,also imo doing decline press as recomended by others is nothing but a waste of your time,i'm sure i've read its fact that incline press hits more total fibres in your pecs than any other chest movement,its somewhat of a myth that decline will give you what your looking for.
> 
> Also your aim to go all out to achieve 120kgs bodyweight in the thought that it might let you diet down to a competitive 100kg is something you need to stop thinking about,its nothing but a number mate,it doesnt indicate how much muscle your gonna have when dieted down or what bodyweight (which is irelevant anyway) you'll be once dieted down.
> 
> I agree wholeheartidly with what britbb said as regards to your competition here in the uk,mate at the end of the day no one wants to compete in a weak line up,but if your good enough on the day then you will get thru to your relevant qualifier where believe me you'll be amongst the beasts you want to compete against,and they will give you just as much advice and tips in the same way the EU guys would,dont kid yourself that they do something magical over there,there are just as many freaks in this country.
> 
> Have to admire your dedication to your goals tho mate,your log makes a good read but i think you've got yourself too caught up in too many different theorys,i think if you were to cut back your training by half that alone will reap gains in 6 months you wouldnt see if you stay with what your currently doing for a year.
> 
> one more point on the bodyfat and gyno issue,i personally dont think that looks like gyno you have more just water retention around the nipples which i get myself in the offseason.As for the bodyfat issue and what you should strive to achieve come contest day imo we should all be looking to be in the low single digit bf% bracket,at the end of the day you want to be the best that YOU can be,not what you think is acceptable for doing a show for the first time,if you ever see pics of me in my first show you'll see how low i went,insides looked like they were gonna fall out,the way everyone should look on the day.


Thanks alot for takeing the time to read through and give me your opinion and good advice - Im very greatfull.

I will take your advice on board and make some changes to my training.


----------



## wogihao

Quick update, this was me tuesday.

Please excuse the beard..










Cruseing and living the dream lol. Im happy as a pig in **** at the moment the changes I have made to my cruse have realy made a good diffrence compared to last time. I am actualy close to the weight i was at on the apex of my last burst.

I think with some reduction of the volume in my workouts I can maximise the gains and get to a whole new level of growth and development.


----------



## Tall

weeman said:


> just read thru your journal mate,have to say first thing that strikes me is your overtraining big time,the amount of sets per session and then the fact your training everything twice per week is unbelievable,not trying to take a dig at you but this is one of the reasons that your chest for instance is your weak point,your pounding the life out of it and its not getting enough recovery time.
> 
> I train each bodypart once evry 10 days and for something like chest i do 9 sets TOTAL,also imo doing decline press as recomended by others is nothing but a waste of your time,*i'm sure i've read its fact that incline press hits more total fibres in your pecs than any other chest movement,its somewhat of a myth that decline will give you what your looking for.*
> 
> Also your aim to go all out to achieve 120kgs bodyweight in the thought that it might let you diet down to a competitive 100kg is something you need to stop thinking about,its nothing but a number mate,it doesnt indicate how much muscle your gonna have when dieted down or what bodyweight (which is irelevant anyway) you'll be once dieted down.
> 
> I agree wholeheartidly with what britbb said as regards to your competition here in the uk,mate at the end of the day no one wants to compete in a weak line up,but if your good enough on the day then you will get thru to your relevant qualifier where believe me you'll be amongst the beasts you want to compete against,and they will give you just as much advice and tips in the same way the EU guys would,dont kid yourself that they do something magical over there,there are just as many freaks in this country.
> 
> Have to admire your dedication to your goals tho mate,your log makes a good read but i think you've got yourself too caught up in too many different theorys,i think if you were to cut back your training by half that alone will reap gains in 6 months you wouldnt see if you stay with what your currently doing for a year.
> 
> one more point on the bodyfat and gyno issue,i personally dont think that looks like gyno you have more just water retention around the nipples which i get myself in the offseason.As for the bodyfat issue and what you should strive to achieve come contest day imo we should all be looking to be in the low single digit bf% bracket,at the end of the day you want to be the best that YOU can be,not what you think is acceptable for doing a show for the first time,if you ever see pics of me in my first show you'll see how low i went,insides looked like they were gonna fall out,the way everyone should look on the day.


Good post.

Some info:

Decline DB Bench hits the most fibres in Pectoralis Major (93%)

Incline DB Bench hit the most fibres in Pectoralis Minor (91%)

Flat Olly Bench hits 85% of muscle fibres.

Full list:

http://www.davielawson.com/iemg.htm


----------



## MXD

I would in no way say Wogi is over training, you can't just gage that by the amount of sets performed. Its whether your body is subjected to constant stressors and the physiological toll it takes, which is innate and individual.

I do however think that a more periodised training split would be advisable.

Wog you're looking good in the pics, and obviously bustin your ass, keep it up.


----------



## winger

Not having a go, but I don't put too much credibility in those numbers and here is why.

Quadraceps

Safety Squat 88

Leg extensions 86

Also, I am not a big fan on declines if you already do dips.


----------



## Tall

winger said:


> Not having a go, but I don't put too much credibility in those numbers and here is why.
> 
> Quadraceps
> 
> Safety Squat 88
> 
> Leg extensions 86
> 
> Also, I am not a big fan on declines if you already do dips.


What am I missing Dubya...?


----------



## wogihao

TH&S said:


> Good post.
> 
> Some info:
> 
> Decline DB Bench hits the most fibres in Pectoralis Major (93%)
> 
> Incline DB Bench hit the most fibres in Pectoralis Minor (91%)
> 
> Flat Olly Bench hits 85% of muscle fibres.
> 
> Full list:
> 
> http://www.davielawson.com/iemg.htm


Quite a intresting list there!

hmmm I never considered that the donkey calf rases being the best for calves is a intresting one.


----------



## wogihao

MXD said:


> I would in no way say Wogi is over training, you can't just gage that by the amount of sets performed. Its whether your body is subjected to constant stressors and the physiological toll it takes, which is innate and individual.
> 
> I do however think that a more periodised training split would be advisable.
> 
> Wog you're looking good in the pics, and obviously bustin your ass, keep it up.


Thanks MXD, your Curts training partner yes? from powerliftinguk?

In all honesty I have been considering changeing the routine as I dont think its optimal. I meen gains are ok but deep down somthing is up with my routine as it stands. time for a change of pace. (I would do that anyway every 6-8 weeks - keep the body guessing)

Monday - Shoulders

Tuesday - Heavy legs, Light back

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Chest, Triceps, Biceps

Friday - Heavy back, Light legs

Saturday - Rest

Sunday - Rest

I will try and restrict the total number of sets per bodypart to 15 lower if I can. so that I have a few warmup sets per movement then a max set of 3-8 reps for upper body and 15-25 reps for lower.

I will do this for 6-8 weeks and see how it goes.

I have added in 2 extra rest days in the weekly training rota, I think this will make a big impact for things like adaptive recovery. The reduction in training sets per bodypart should result in greater strenght gains but on the flip side going to the higher % effort will impact on my recovery (thus the extra rest days).


----------



## ah24

wogihao said:


> Thanks MXD, your Curts training partner yes? from powerliftinguk?
> 
> In all honesty I have been considering changeing the routine as I dont think its optimal. I meen gains are ok but deep down somthing is up with my routine as it stands. time for a change of pace. (I would do that anyway every 6-8 weeks - keep the body guessing)
> 
> Monday - Shoulders
> 
> Tuesday - Heavy legs, Light back
> 
> Wednesday - Rest
> 
> Thursday - Chest, Triceps, Biceps
> 
> Friday - Heavy back, Light legs
> 
> Saturday - Rest
> 
> Sunday - Rest
> 
> I will try and restrict the total number of sets per bodypart to 15 lower if I can. so that I have a few warmup sets per movement then a max set of 3-8 reps for upper body and 15-25 reps for lower.
> 
> I will do this for 6-8 weeks and see how it goes.
> 
> I have added in 2 extra rest days in the weekly training rota, I think this will make a big impact for things like adaptive recovery. The reduction in training sets per bodypart should result in greater strenght gains but on the flip side going to the higher % effort will impact on my recovery (thus the extra rest days).


Looks pretty sound to me.

Give it a go, if it doesn't work it doesn't work....you never know, you could explode off the higher intensity/more rest.


----------



## MXD

wogihao said:


> Thanks MXD, your Curts training partner yes? from powerliftinguk?
> 
> In all honesty I have been considering changeing the routine as I dont think its optimal. I meen gains are ok but deep down somthing is up with my routine as it stands. time for a change of pace. (I would do that anyway every 6-8 weeks - keep the body guessing)
> 
> Monday - Shoulders
> 
> Tuesday - Heavy legs, Light back
> 
> Wednesday - Rest
> 
> Thursday - Chest, Triceps, Biceps
> 
> Friday - Heavy back, Light legs
> 
> Saturday - Rest
> 
> Sunday - Rest
> 
> I will try and restrict the total number of sets per bodypart to 15 lower if I can. so that I have a few warmup sets per movement then a max set of 3-8 reps for upper body and 15-25 reps for lower.
> 
> I will do this for 6-8 weeks and see how it goes.
> 
> I have added in 2 extra rest days in the weekly training rota, I think this will make a big impact for things like adaptive recovery. The reduction in training sets per bodypart should result in greater strenght gains but on the flip side going to the higher % effort will impact on my recovery (thus the extra rest days).


Yeah, we used to do westside bb together, he's now moved gyms so I'm on me tod ! His log is pretty damb funny, lol.

The revised plan looks a lot better, any ideas how you'd be varying rest times and rep ranges?

By light you mean hgher reps?, imo light is a waste of time (unless dynamc speed work) as you need to go heavy for the desired rep range to induce a growth stimulus.

The perfect workout for me would be;

-one that stimulates as much muscle/cause as much micro trauma as possible

-keeps your cns fresh so no failure. Doing that would mean you could ht the gym more often.

-Varies rep/rest time and # of reps to stop GAS

I've found that my body responds best to upper/lower splits (more strength oriented me/de) or full body work for hypertrophy (hst/tbt).

Would upper lower or full body be a consideration?


----------



## weeman

MXD said:


> I would in no way say Wogi is over training, you can't just gage that by the amount of sets performed. Its whether your body is subjected to constant stressors and the physiological toll it takes, which is innate and individual.
> 
> I do however think that a more periodised training split would be advisable.
> 
> Wog you're looking good in the pics, and obviously bustin your ass, keep it up.


It escapes me how you can possibly make the comment that he is not overtraining,anyone with any semblence of bodybuilding knowledge can deduct from what he wrote as his previous routine,his diet and then look at his pictures that it screams out overtraining,his diet appears ok for what he is trying to achieve,he gets enough sleep so therefor it only leaves one other culprit,his training routine.

To hit his entire body TWICE in one week and with the volume of sets and intensity he describes he trains with he would have to have the genetics of big Ron to hope to achieve anything on the path he had set himself.

Short and intense sessions,at least 7 days between bodyparts,good nutrition and plenty rest is all thats needed,its not rocket science,too many people try to overthink what they are doing in this game which ends up leading to them treading water more often than not.At the level that the vast majority of us are all at there is nothing more fancy needed.


----------



## weeman

btw wogi wasnt slating the way you look mate,you are looking pretty good and will def be watching over the next year to watch you improve.

The new routine and ideas you've outlined above look a lot better,the only thing i'd shy away from is the back twice a week and combined with large bodyparts,imo you just cant give your all to two large bodyparts in one day.

I train day on day off chest/bi's,back/traps,shoulders/tri's,quads,hams/calves nothing fancy,plenty rest,lots of intensity,good nutrition,good meds and have been growing constantly this way for a long time,and so has anyone else that i've had the oppertunity to set along the same path too mate,my training partner only last year cleared up in all the novice class's here in scotland using all the same methods,i currently have a junior under my wing who's looking at good things doing the same,i havent done to badly myself either,believe me mate it works lol.


----------



## wogihao

weeman said:


> btw wogi wasnt slating the way you look mate,you are looking pretty good and will def be watching over the next year to watch you improve.
> 
> The new routine and ideas you've outlined above look a lot better,the only thing i'd shy away from is the back twice a week and combined with large bodyparts,imo you just cant give your all to two large bodyparts in one day.
> 
> I train day on day off chest/bi's,back/traps,shoulders/tri's,quads,hams/calves nothing fancy,plenty rest,lots of intensity,good nutrition,good meds and have been growing constantly this way for a long time,and so has anyone else that i've had the oppertunity to set along the same path too mate,my training partner only last year cleared up in all the novice class's here in scotland using all the same methods,i currently have a junior under my wing who's looking at good things doing the same,i havent done to badly myself either,believe me mate it works lol.


haha dont worry mate you dont have to tread on egg shells with me. I know what you meen.

Thanks for your input I aggree with you, there must have been somthing up for me not to have responded better. as diet/suplementation/and rest were in order it leaves only one other area that could be the issue.

Im trying to build up slowly to doing a lower volume high intensity type training routine, Im just trying to take it slow and get used to the change in pace.

I was going to do the machine movements for back (cable rows, hammer rows/pulldowns) on the light day and things like deadlifts, T bar rows, hyper extentions, good mornings on the heavy day.

the leg day would be similar I thought.

Gradualy I will merge the two sessions into one, but thats going to take time so I can generate the intensity and have the strenght nessary to benifit so it ends up with there being maby 2 warmup sets and then one all out set for each movement on the exerise.

Thats the master plan, and yea - obviously I will continue to add in the rest days as I need them.

Hopefully that will negate the shock that might happen if I just switched to a HIT type program.


----------



## wogihao

MXD said:


> Yeah, we used to do westside bb together, he's now moved gyms so I'm on me tod ! His log is pretty damb funny, lol.
> 
> The revised plan looks a lot better, any ideas how you'd be varying rest times and rep ranges?
> 
> By light you mean hgher reps?, imo light is a waste of time (unless dynamc speed work) as you need to go heavy for the desired rep range to induce a growth stimulus.
> 
> The perfect workout for me would be;
> 
> -one that stimulates as much muscle/cause as much micro trauma as possible
> 
> -keeps your cns fresh so no failure. Doing that would mean you could ht the gym more often.
> 
> -Varies rep/rest time and # of reps to stop GAS
> 
> I've found that my body responds best to upper/lower splits (more strength oriented me/de) or full body work for hypertrophy (hst/tbt).
> 
> Would upper lower or full body be a consideration?


Thanks for your advice,

I tried full body programs before but I didnt get such a good result because Im not strong enough to produce the sort of reponce required.

Even when I did stuff like strongman the volume was fairly high (Dale Norris did most of my programs). I never tried westside ect.. I figured it was mostly for powerlifters ect...

There has to be somthing up with the training as it stands, I would say its odds on going to be overtraining.

I like doing high reps for legs, my legs never grew before I uped the rep range alot (i used to do only tripples for legs).


----------



## wogihao

ah24 said:


> Looks pretty sound to me.
> 
> Give it a go, if it doesn't work it doesn't work....you never know, you could explode off the higher intensity/more rest.


Thanks, yes hopefully this will show that the volume was the problem, I know its not a true HIT program but its diffrent enough to show that its a step in the right direction and I can see how I react and get used to the new training method.


----------



## winger

TH&S said:


> What am I missing Dubya...?


I have yet to see a guy that only does leg extensions that has legs anywhere close to a guy that squats. This was from your link that you posted.

Quadraceps

Safety Squat 88

Leg extensions 86

Wogi, you have Mentzers book now read it....lol

I love HIT training myself, best way to not over train IMO.


----------



## Tall

winger said:


> I have yet to see a guy that only does leg extensions that has legs anywhere close to a guy that squats. This was from your link that you posted.
> 
> Quadraceps
> 
> Safety Squat 88
> 
> Leg extensions 86
> 
> Wogi, you have Mentzers book now read it....lol
> 
> I love HIT training myself, best way to not over train IMO.


Paul Scarb doesn't Squat or Deadlift, and he has large legs.


----------



## winger

TH&S said:


> Paul Scarb doesn't Squat or Deadlift, and he has large legs.


The weight Paul Scarb used to use on leg press was like 33 plates on the leg press, which in my opinion is second best to squats.

He doesn't squat because he has a bad back.


----------



## DB

i love westside training!


----------



## winger

DB said:


> i love westside training!


It shows in a good way.


----------



## Tall

winger said:


> The weight Paul Scarb used to use on leg press was like 33 plates on the leg press, which in my opinion is second best to squats.
> 
> He doesn't squat because he has a bad back.


Yes but we are talking in terms of isolating the Quads.

I'd place a small bet on 75% of all BB'er using the leg press to isolate Quads and bring out the definition in that muscle.

Squats are a compound movement, allowing you to make use of multiple muscles in order to move a greater load.


----------



## winger

TH&S said:


> Yes but we are talking in terms of isolating the Quads.
> 
> I'd place a small bet on 75% of all BB'er using the leg press to isolate Quads and bring out the definition in that muscle.
> 
> Squats are a compound movement, allowing you to make use of multiple muscles in order to move a greater load.


Definition comes down to low body fat. I understand your point, trust me. I think most people can push a little bit harder on leg extensions cause they only isolate the quads, it takes a real stud to push hard on squats.

Extensions is a movement more to bring out the muscles around the knee, imo.


----------



## wogihao

Tonights workout was:

Shoulder:

Military press from rack:

1 x 15 @ 50kg

1 x 12 @ 70kg

1 x 3 @ 90kg < this is max effort.

some streaching and isometrics.

END

Experementing with new routine idea.


----------



## winger

wogihao said:


> Tonights workout was:
> 
> Shoulder:
> 
> Military press from rack:
> 
> 1 x 15 @ 50kg
> 
> 1 x 12 @ 70kg
> 
> 1 x 3 @ 90kg < this is max effort.
> 
> some streaching and isometrics.
> 
> END
> 
> Experementing with new routine idea.


Nice one set to failure. I live and breath that style of training.


----------



## ju5t1n

Your workout was 1 set of military press's to failure?... can you tell me how you think this is enough as I am extremely curious 

All in all good luck with the prep


----------



## wogihao

Some say no other say yes, other say maby...

Who knows untill you try for yourself?

Haha to be honest I have no idea mate, but its silly not to try. What have I lost if im wrong? maby a few weeks of shoulder training but the question is what if there right?


----------



## winger

Well if Wogi did another set of military after that set to failure, would he get the same amount of reps with the same weight? If he did then his last set wasn't to failure. If it was then what's the point in doing another set?

This way he can hit one set to failure then move on to the next exercise and still have some gas in the tank to hit his next exercise to failure.

I would have added some side laterals to his routine.


----------



## chrisj22

winger said:


> Well if Wogi did another set of military after that set to failure, would he get the same amount of reps with the same weight? If he did then his last set wasn't to failure. If it was then what's the point in doing another set?
> 
> This way he can hit one set to failure then move on to the next exercise and still have some gas in the tank to hit his next exercise to failure.
> 
> I would have added some side laterals to his routine.


Damn, you talk a lot of sense.

I can't rep you again.


----------



## Magic Torch

Agreed Military press and side lateral raises are all you need IMO.


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> Well if Wogi did another set of military after that set to failure, would he get the same amount of reps with the same weight? If he did then his last set wasn't to failure. If it was then what's the point in doing another set?
> 
> This way he can hit one set to failure then move on to the next exercise and still have some gas in the tank to hit his next exercise to failure.
> 
> I would have added some side laterals to his routine.


I do isometric exersise that mirros lateral rases in the peak postion but yea I guess i could do some.


----------



## wogihao

ok yesterdays workout:

LEGS

barbell back squat:

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 20 @ 120kg breathing squat, DAMM that was difficult felt like i was going to be sick/pass out.

waited 5 mins for the sickness feeling to pass...

barbell front squat:

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 3 @ 80kg

1 x 3 @ 90kg <--- failure

1 x 3 @ 100kg <--- failure

Hamstring curls:

1 x 20 @ 15kg

1 x 20 @ 30kg

1 x 20 @ 45kg

Leg extention:

1 x 24 @ stack <--- failure

Abductor machine:

1 x 20 @ pin 10

1 x 23 @ stack <--- failure

BACK (light):

pulldowns:

(V bar)

1 x 10 @ half stack

1 x 8 @ stack <-- failure

(D----D bar)

1 x 9 @ stack <-- failure

(D----D bar but holding between the Ds).

1 x 7 @ stack failure

low seated cable row

v bar:

2 x 10 @ 10 peak contraction on each rep failure..

D---D bar

1 x 8 @ 12 peak contraction on each rep failure.

END

Not a bad workout.


----------



## wogihao

Today workout

CHEST:

flat barbell bench:

1 x 15 @ 70kg warmup <--- might as well have been pressing the bar for all the resitance it gave.. not a good warmup weight will have to up it.

1 x 10 @ 110kg mid effort warmup

1 x 10 @ 140kg <--- max effort to failure, I did the first 6 fine then the last 4 were paused at the top to get my wind, brutal brutal set i felt like i was going to be sick and nearly passed out.

incline bench:

1 x 15 @ 50kg warmup

1 x 8 @ 80kg <- failure I was fried from the flat bench.

cable flys:

1 x 12 @ pin 2 warmup

1 x 12 @ pin 4 warmup

1 x 10 @ pin 8 max effort peak contraction

machine fly:

1 x 14 @ stack <--- max effort peack contraction

TRICEPS:

Skull crushers:

1 x 15 @ 17.5kg warmup

1 x 15 @ 25kg mid warmup

1 x 9 @ 35kg max effort

Overhead tricep extention with barbell

1 x 13 @ 20kg max effort -- very hard pump i couldnt hardly move my arms by this point.

Press down:

1 x 11 @ stack max effort

END

Harsh harsh day, very happy with the session though anything this hard has to be good. Had a masive pump all through the session I was fuller than if I had done my death-march session for chest/triceps.

I cant tell you guys how much of a masive PB the 140kg for 10 reps was the most i ever got was 5-6 before. Never ever did that for that many before. but it was the hardest bench session ever.


----------



## winger

Much better. If you keep training like that you will have way more personal bests.

Good job mate.


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> Much better. If you keep training like that you will have way more personal bests.
> 
> Good job mate.


Thanks, I hope so too!


----------



## wogihao

Today workout

BACK (heavy)

Deadlift:

1 x 10 @ 60kg warmup nice and fast

1 x 8 @ 100kg second warmup also very fast and easy peasy

1 x 5 @ 160kg not bad

1 x 2 @ 180kg ground out the last one but still

1 x 0 @ 200kg ok ok i know it was a jump but i felt i could do it got it about 6" off the ground lol then it stuck. curse my t-rex arms. next week mofo... next week.









1 x 10 @ 130kg nice and fast

Good mornings:

1 x 15 @ 20kg

1 x 12 @ 50kg

1 x 10 @ 70kg

1 x 8 @ 80kg

Hyper extention:

1 x 10 @ bodyweight much easyer than last week

2 x 10 @ 20kg plate

T bar rows (plate loaded machine):

1 x 10 @ 20kg

1 x 10 @ 40kg

1 x 10 @ 60kg hate this exerise i cant seem to get this right at all. feels very funny (the bar crushing your balls will do that to you lol).

Pullups:

1 x 10 shoulder width

1 x 6 wide

1 x 5 close

Legs (light):

Hack squats:

1 x 29 @ stack - to failure

1 x 21 @ stack - to failure

Leg press (single leg):

1 x 25 @ 30kg

1 x 23 @ 50kg - to failure

Leg extentions:

1 x 31 @ stack - failure

BICEPS:

Cheat dumbell curl a.k.a reverse clean:

1 x 8 @ 22.5kg

1 x 6 @ 30kg

1 x 6 @ 35kg

1 x 4 @ 40kg <-- failure

END

Not to bad, decided I might as well do bicep as I had done back today. Was a good day, felt realy good in the deadlift. Hopefully I can get 200kg next week but I will probably play it safe and get 190kg and work from there.

Hypers are comming on as well, I could probably have done a little more but with that its important not to push it.

T-bar rows still suck, I keep hitting my balls with the bar.

Legs were ok today. good pump.

Today also many people came up to me and said hello and said I was training hard, was the first time in all the years I came to the gym that members realy talked to me. hmmmm I think its the tazmanian devil ragtop...

I let one guy have a go on the nose tork, I told him to hold it well away from his face but he held it right under his nose and he took a masive snort lol. took him about 3 mins to recover.


----------



## wogihao

Ahh these past two days have been great, had two days off training in a row!

Been kicking back with my custard creams, my hot ribena and coke watching dvds with my friends (cloverleaf was ****e by the way.. the mist was cool though.)

Food wise my apetite has gone un significantly (maby due to the deadlifting and other heavy compounds friday). But luckly lean beef burgers (the fresh ones) were on special offer and so I have a whole bunch of them waiting to get eaten. Had lemon chicken for breakfast with rice with a side serving of marmite, cheese on my home made bread. Just polished off a pancake stack with maple surup.. mmmmmm so tasty.

Shopping wise there were some good bargins this week, after the gym on friday i went into the local Co-op and you could get 1kg bag of broken custard creams/borbons for 99p! haha so I had a inpromtu farmers walk back to the bus stop.

Also yesterday there was a coke crisis as I ran out lucky it was 2 for 1 at the local shop, so now i have enough for 2 weeks!!!


----------



## greg fear

wogihao said:


> Ahh these past two days have been great, had two days off training in a row!
> 
> Been kicking back with my custard creams, my hot ribena and coke watching dvds with my friends (cloverleaf was ****e by the way.. the mist was cool though.)
> 
> Food wise my apetite has gone un significantly (maby due to the deadlifting and other heavy compounds friday). But luckly lean beef burgers (the fresh ones) were on special offer and so I have a whole bunch of them waiting to get eaten. Had lemon chicken for breakfast with rice with a side serving of marmite, cheese on my home made bread. Just polished off a pancake stack with maple surup.. mmmmmm so tasty.
> 
> Shopping wise there were some good bargins this week, after the gym on friday i went into the local Co-op and you could get 1kg bag of broken custard creams/borbons for 99p! haha so I had a inpromtu farmers walk back to the bus stop.
> 
> Also yesterday there was a coke crisis as I ran out lucky it was 2 for 1 at the local shop, so now i have enough for 2 weeks!!!


lol sounds like u have had fun the last couple of days mate

just reading that makes me want my cheat meal even more

only two hours left then out for a curry :lift: for me


----------



## wogihao

greg fear said:


> lol sounds like u have had fun the last couple of days mate
> 
> just reading that makes me want my cheat meal even more
> 
> only two hours left then out for a curry :lift: for me


A curry! your 4 weeks out! lol madman!

Yea its been nice to have time off, this new routine is quite good.


----------



## greg fear

wogihao said:


> A curry! your 4 weeks out! lol madman!
> 
> Yea its been nice to have time off, this new routine is quite good.


lol ive got to have my cheat meal other wise i wld go

insane :gun:


----------



## wogihao

greg fear said:


> lol ive got to have my cheat meal other wise i wld go
> 
> insane :gun:


Ahh I have all this to "look forward to".

but for now like the lazy carefree fieldmouse I will run around enjoying myself.


----------



## wogihao

Todays training:

Chest:

Flat barbell bench press:

1 x 15 @ 80kg - first warmup

1 x 8 @ 120kg - medium warmup

1 x 2 @ 150kg - to failure

1 x 5 @ 130kg - to failure

Incline barbell bench press:

1 x 12 @ 80kg - medium warmup (already pumped from flat bench)

1 x 5 @ 100kg - max effort

1 x 8 @ 90kg - max effort

cable flys:

1 x 15 @ pin 3 - warmup

1 x 12 @ pin 6 - medium warmup

1 x 5 @ pin 9 (50kg a side) - max effort

machine flys:

1 x 10 @ stack- warmup

1 x 10 @ stack + 10kg (100kg) - medium warmup

1 x 6 @ stack + 30kg (120kg) - maximum effort

Triceps:

Overhead tricep extention:

1 x 20 @ 60kg - warmup

1 x 12 @ stack (90kg) - max effort

Tricep press down:

1 x 15 @ stack - warmup

1 x 10 @ stack + 10kg - medium warmup

1 x 5 @ stack + 20kg - max effort

Bicep:

Dumbell cheat curls:

1 x 8 @ 27.5kg - warmup

1 x 6 @ 35kg - medium warmup

1 x 5 @ 45kg - max effort

1 x 3 @ 50kg - max effort

Barbell curls (uber strict)

1 x 20 @ 30kg - warmup

1 x 15 @ 40kg - medium warmup

1 x 9 @ 60kg - max effort

END

Today I went training, I know I wasnt suposed to but my training partner came by and decided the best thing to take my mind off stuff was to go training.

Quite a nice day, got a PB in dumbell cheat curls, benching went well will now concentrate for reps at 150kg and try and solidify the new strenght.

I dont know where the good performance came from tonight. On the way to the gym I wasnt thinking it would go well and I would be distracted but when I opened the door I just was back to normal and I was full of beans.


----------



## winger

I think your good performance was because your not over training now. Your routine looks solid now, IMO.

I would dump the machine flys but it is a different angle than the cable flys so I see why you do them. If you really want to boost up your bench I would toss out the flys all together, they are more for finishing up, once again, just my opinion.


----------



## wogihao

Cheers! Yea I see what you meen, I do them to help with the middle and lower pecs Im going to cut the number of sets back (no need for a warmup realy on the machine flys as Im already warmed up from the cable flys..)

I might alternate them with decline dumbell press, I found that a good exersise.


----------



## wogihao

Sorry for the lack of updates, training wise nothings happened.

I have been very busy arangeing my parents funeral so I put the training on hold while I sorted everything out.

But even in this period there are some amuseing problems,

Today I had to get my suit for the funeral (my old one made me look like sponge bob square pants..)

I went to matalan or somthing (my cousen sujestion)... anyway there suit were too small I had the same problem as my old suit (was fine with arms to the side but when i went to move them it raised the whole suit and looked dumb..)

There shirts only went to 17.5" neck so that was usless as well.

went next to tesco (of all places...) there was a proper windbreaker of a suit there that was 50" on the chest but its the same problem as the matalan ones but a bit more roomie, asked if they had any sizes bigger but they said no.... WHERE DO ALL THE FAT BASTARDS GET THERE CLOTHES!

I didnt like the cut of the suit anyway looked and felt cheap.

Anyway I found a shirt that would fit and a nice tie...

We then tryed some weird out of town place called outfitter & next when i saw the clothes there I knew it was a waist of time loads of skinny guys and all the clothes looked like they were for children... bigest suit there was a 44".....

By now im getting ****ed, so I ask the girl where I can get a suit to fit and they said I needed to goto Bath (the next city...) goto High and Mighty...

So after the trip from Bristol to Bath I finaly find the shop, luckly there suits/jackets were realy nice and the staff were very understanding and didnt look at me like i was some sort of science project. I was very relieved. Also they explain many points to rember about "normal outlets" the sizeing is all wrong there for plus size because there cut wrong so like I found in M&S the 52" suit that i tried but was to long in the arm was the same size as the 48" suit they had in High and mighty.. But instead of looking like a square the one from the plus size store was way better quality and it was actualy slighty tapered like a normal suit.

They advised me to get my shirts custom made because my waist isnt so big. I was well impressed that they turned away busness to get me the best result. (i cant get the custom shirt for the funeral because theres not enough time, but for meetings, dinner ect I will get some.)

But yea I can recomend these people to anybody whos looking for a good service and undrestanding staff.

A tip if you havent tried on your suits recently make sure you do well before or like me (last night) your find out your in the **** and have to run round like a headless chicken to fix it!


----------



## winger

Sorry to hear about your parents mate. When did that happen?


----------



## jw007

Annoying not being able to get clothes to fit....... bit also everso satisfying in an ego way


----------



## chrisj22

I'm sorry to hear about your parents too, Wogi.

Stay strong mate.


----------



## ParaManiac

jw007 said:


> Annoying not being able to get clothes to fit....... bit also everso satisfying in an ego way


Agreed,pain in the ass but very flattering that something off the rack doesn't fit!

However this issue also explains why alot of bodybuilders should be charged with crimes against fashion

My condolences Wogi,all the best.


----------



## danbon

hey wogi.

where are u competing next year. you going to any shows this year


----------



## cellaratt

Sorry to hear about your loss Wogi, your parents raised a great child so they must have been wonderful people...We will keep you and your family in our prayers...


----------



## wogihao

Thanks fellas thaks for the support!

My mum passed away sudenly during the night on the 21st and on the 27th my dad died. Dad had a terminal cancer so it was expected but my mother was totaly out of the blue.

So its been a bit of a bad week as bad weeks go. But lucky family has been great and have helped loads with stuff like cleaning house and sorting out paperwork ect.. (supriseing the amount there is.)

On the plus side they can have a joint funeral so I guess its good for them. Should be a nice service because loads of people knew my mother so its not like a few people turning up (like we figured it would be for dad's).

I had a great time telling the methodist minister that my dad was a Nihilists (yes he did a sociology degree lol) and my mum was not particualry religious either so that was a funny meeting. She agreed not to do such a religious service but we decided to do some prayer and poem for the olds that are going to turn up and maby a hymn.

Mum was a big Tammy Wynette fan so were going to play one of her songs during the service (trying to find one that is not about divorce/sucide/abuse or adultery is proving difficult lol). Dad wanted the edith parfet (cant spell it anyway the french woman that sang my way..).

I wish I could have just picked up a suit first time, it was well embarrising having my relatives seeing what problems I have lol. But yea part of me was saying "woohooo!" it was the first time I realy felt like a bodybuilder funny enough. But yea theres some explanation on why the fashion sence of the biger guys is so bad. But now I know the nice shop theres no excuse - I will get some nice shirts made up next month.


----------



## wogihao

danbon said:


> hey wogi.
> 
> where are u competing next year. you going to any shows this year


Yes Im competeing next year in the lemington spa & stars of tommorow (assuming I got the dates right lol - information about these comps is a little thin on the ground) I should be doing the Munich open a week or so after.

This year im just concentrateing on getting to 120kg then trying to come in at 90kg+ class for contest. I got to 105kg before the family issues and I had to discontinue the slin. (but funny enough i only lost around 7kg with stress and lack of the magic). I have in efect done a mini prime so now Im going to start back on thursday and follow my usual schedual. I will get to 110kg i recon this time easy enough. what bodyfat though will be anyones guess lol but I would have acheved what the pro told me to do (if you can get to 240lbs in under 2 years then you have potential). Hopefully i can do it without to much blubber but im not so worried if i get a bit of fat (will help my strenght anyway..)

But then it depends on how the contest prep goes, Im trying to learn as much as possible about this now.


----------



## Magic Torch

Thats a VERY tough week mate, jeez....Hope you stay strong bud.

Maybe a couple of weeks off training will do you good? Chin up mate, I know it is already.

Much love.


----------



## wogihao

Magic Torch said:


> Thats a VERY tough week mate, jeez....Hope you stay strong bud.
> 
> Maybe a couple of weeks off training will do you good? Chin up mate, I know it is already.
> 
> Much love.


Cheers!

Yea the week off was good for me, I deffo wouldnt have done that well in the gym anyway my mind was not focused. But now im full of beans and looking forward to training tommorow.


----------



## Marsbar

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## ah24

Sorry to hear about your mum & dad wogi,

As J said, chin up - all the best. Need anything, drop me a PM


----------



## cyberheater

My thoughts are with you Wogi. Your mum was obviously very much loved and it's good to see her friends pay there respects.

Stuff like this really hits home how important family is. Take care mate.


----------



## winger

Well you will always have this family for support you big stud.

If you ever need anything and I mean anything, feel free to pm me, I have very big shoulders.  The shoulders match the waist.


----------



## wogihao

Thanks guys.


----------



## notts890

sorry to hear bout your loss mate. hope all is well


----------



## wogihao

thanks,

Right todays "workout"

Chest:

Barbell Flat bench press (collar to collar grip)

1 x 10 @ 80kg

1 x 6 @ 130kg

1 x 1 @ 150kg dont know what happened. ah well will lower it down to 145kg next time and build up from there.

1 x 5 @ 130kg

Shoulders:

Military press (barbell)

1 x 20 @ 20kg

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 6 @ 105kg - half rep

1 x 5 @ 95kg - half rep

Military press machine:

1 x 10 @ stack

1 x 7 @ stack

1 x 4 @ stack

Tricep:

Tricep press down (ropes):

1 x 20 @ stack

1 x 3 @ stack + 20kg

Giant set...

1 x 5 @ stack

1 x 3 @ 85kg

1 x 3 @ 80kg

1 x 4 @ 75kg

1 x 3 @ 70kg

1 x 2 @ 65kg

1 x 3 @ 60kg

1 x 2 @ 55kg

1 x 2 @ 50kg

1 x 4 @ 45kg

1 x 3 @ 40kg

1 x 3 @ 35kg

1 x 4 @ 30kg

1 x 6 @ 25kg

1 x 10 @ 20kg

1 x 15 @ 15kg

Some pullups, flexing in the mirror.

END

Sometimes things do not go as planned, I was hopeing that I would get more reps on the bench but never mind I do not let it affect my thinking during the workout I just decided to do something special with the shoulder press. Anyway its just a blip I will destroy my previous PB soon enough lol.

I never went that heavy before, it felt amazing even though it was half rep I know its efecive I could feel the strenght building within me it had a great efect on my confidence I know I have it in me to shift that weight full Rom soon. Its just a matter of time.

Thats the reasion I did the machine press after, I wanted to work the top part of the movement so I did big squeeze at the top of the reps.

Tricep I just wanted to do a bit of strenght training work on moveing away from the stack for training next week Im going to add 5kg for the majority of the sets.

Training partner had a headake so we called it a day, arms shoulders and chest were pumped so I figured it was a good day.


----------



## cellaratt

wogihao said:


> thanks,
> 
> Right todays "workout"
> 
> Chest:
> 
> Barbell Flat bench press (collar to collar grip)
> 
> 1 x 10 @ 80kg
> 
> 1 x 6 @ 130kg
> 
> 1 x 1 @ 150kg dont know what happened. ah well will lower it down to 145kg next time and build up from there.
> 
> 1 x 5 @ 130kg
> 
> Shoulders:
> 
> Military press (barbell)
> 
> 1 x 20 @ 20kg
> 
> 1 x 10 @ 60kg
> 
> 1 x 6 @ 105kg - half rep
> 
> 1 x 5 @ 95kg - half rep
> 
> Military press machine:
> 
> 1 x 10 @ stack
> 
> 1 x 7 @ stack
> 
> 1 x 4 @ stack
> 
> Tricep:
> 
> Tricep press down (ropes):
> 
> 1 x 20 @ stack
> 
> 1 x 3 @ stack + 20kg
> 
> Giant set...
> 
> 1 x 5 @ stack
> 
> 1 x 3 @ 85kg
> 
> 1 x 3 @ 80kg
> 
> 1 x 4 @ 75kg
> 
> 1 x 3 @ 70kg
> 
> 1 x 2 @ 65kg
> 
> 1 x 3 @ 60kg
> 
> 1 x 2 @ 55kg
> 
> 1 x 2 @ 50kg
> 
> 1 x 4 @ 45kg
> 
> 1 x 3 @ 40kg
> 
> 1 x 3 @ 35kg
> 
> 1 x 4 @ 30kg
> 
> 1 x 6 @ 25kg
> 
> 1 x 10 @ 20kg
> 
> 1 x 15 @ 15kg
> 
> *Some pullups*, flexing in the mirror.
> 
> END
> 
> Sometimes things do not go as planned, I was hopeing that I would get more reps on the bench but never mind I do not let it affect my thinking during the workout I just decided to do something special with the shoulder press. Anyway its just a blip I will destroy my previous PB soon enough lol.
> 
> I never went that heavy before, it felt amazing even though it was half rep I know its efecive I could feel the strenght building within me it had a great efect on my confidence I know I have it in me to shift that weight full Rom soon. Its just a matter of time.
> 
> Thats the reasion I did the machine press after, I wanted to work the top part of the movement so I did big squeeze at the top of the reps.
> 
> Tricep I just wanted to do a bit of strenght training work on moveing away from the stack for training next week Im going to add 5kg for the majority of the sets.
> 
> Training partner had a headake so we called it a day, arms shoulders and chest were pumped so I figured it was a good day.


*Some pullups....:confused:*


----------



## winger

He is doing all pushing stuff.


----------



## wogihao

Yea the pullups, well i guess a bit of explanation on that one,

1 x 12 normal pullups

1 x 8 "answer the phone" pullups (you move your head from side to side as if your answering a telephone in either hand.)

1 x 4 "ghetto jesus" pullups to the back of the shoulders with a wide grip.

I noticed most stuff was pushing yesterday come to think of it, hummm... time for a pull day soon. but then thats cool, i fancy some deadlifting/rowing so a back day is looming on the horizon. probably then followed by a leg day..


----------



## Tall

wogihao said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates, training wise nothings happened.
> 
> I have been very busy arangeing my parents funeral so I put the training on hold while I sorted everything out.
> 
> But even in this period there are some amuseing problems,
> 
> Today I had to get my suit for the funeral (my old one made me look like sponge bob square pants..)
> 
> I went to matalan or somthing (my cousen sujestion)... anyway there suit were too small I had the same problem as my old suit (was fine with arms to the side but when i went to move them it raised the whole suit and looked dumb..)
> 
> There shirts only went to 17.5" neck so that was usless as well.
> 
> went next to tesco (of all places...) there was a proper windbreaker of a suit there that was 50" on the chest but its the same problem as the matalan ones but a bit more roomie, asked if they had any sizes bigger but they said no.... WHERE DO ALL THE FAT BASTARDS GET THERE CLOTHES!
> 
> I didnt like the cut of the suit anyway looked and felt cheap.
> 
> Anyway I found a shirt that would fit and a nice tie...
> 
> We then tryed some weird out of town place called outfitter & next when i saw the clothes there I knew it was a waist of time loads of skinny guys and all the clothes looked like they were for children... bigest suit there was a 44".....
> 
> By now im getting ****ed, so I ask the girl where I can get a suit to fit and they said I needed to goto Bath (the next city...) goto High and Mighty...
> 
> So after the trip from Bristol to Bath I finaly find the shop, luckly there suits/jackets were realy nice and the staff were very understanding and didnt look at me like i was some sort of science project. I was very relieved. Also they explain many points to rember about "normal outlets" the sizeing is all wrong there for plus size because there cut wrong so like I found in M&S the 52" suit that i tried but was to long in the arm was the same size as the 48" suit they had in High and mighty.. But instead of looking like a square the one from the plus size store was way better quality and it was actualy slighty tapered like a normal suit.
> 
> They advised me to get my shirts custom made because my waist isnt so big. I was well impressed that they turned away busness to get me the best result. (i cant get the custom shirt for the funeral because theres not enough time, but for meetings, dinner ect I will get some.)
> 
> But yea I can recomend these people to anybody whos looking for a good service and undrestanding staff.
> 
> A tip if you havent tried on your suits recently make sure you do well before or like me (last night) your find out your in the **** and have to run round like a headless chicken to fix it!


Sorry for your loss Wogi.

Suits - I always go to Slaters, and have the trousers taken in. 48" Chest, 34" Waist, 38" Inside Leg..... I quickly learned to find a "source" for my suits many moons ago


----------



## wogihao

Cheers fella,

I found a realy nice jacket in mos bros, today whist out today but this time the arms were to small, sponge bob syndrome again  its a pitty because it fitted nice across the shoulders. The assistant said "ahh your to bulked up, you been in the gym to long my friend theres nothing here for you - the builders have the same problem..."

So that was great, my trianing partner was getting some work clothes and was ****ing himself laughing "your deformed! you have properly ****ed yourself Dan.."

Anyway I will goto London end of May, get some nice man from Delmonti outfits and then this issue will be over till the end of the summer lol.


----------



## chrismac

Hi Wogi,

Sorry to hear about your parents mate.

Just to add - your looking a big mo-fo! Your growing like a weed!


----------



## wogihao

chrismac said:


> Hi Wogi,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your parents mate.
> 
> Just to add - your looking a big mo-fo! Your growing like a weed!


Cheers Chris, hope everythings ok with you and your training!

Hopefully I can shock everone in the next few weeks - includeing myself... (in a good way) I think I have been very lucky with the gains so far - I seemed to have responded quite well, but then its a mixed bag as many people say its easy to look big when your bulking its what you look like ripped thats important.

I wont know for sure if everything has worked out till next year but it will be fun either way.

:lift:


----------



## chrismac

All is cool mate, I am sure you will BTW.

YGM !


----------



## wogihao

Cheers!


----------



## wogihao

Todays workout:

Legs - heavy:

Low box squats:

1 x 10 @ 105kg warmup

1 x 5 @ 155kg

1 x 3 @ 165kg

1 x 1 @ 175kg

Front squats:

1 x 10 @ 65kg

1 x 5 @ 95kg

1 x 3 @ 110kg

Leg extentions:

1 x 30 @ stack

1 x 10 @ each leg

1 x 25 @ stack

Abductor machine:

1 x 20 @ pin 13

1 x 25 @ stack

Hack squats:

1 x 30 @ pin 13

1 x 29 @ stack

BACK:

Pullups:

1 x 15 @ bodyweight

(ghetto jesus)

1 x 6 @ bodyweight

(answer the phone)

1 x 9 @ bodyweight

Lat pulldown (infront):

1 x 15 @ pin 10

1 x 8 @ stack

(behind)

1 x 10 @ pin 10

1 x 6 @ pin 14

Low cable rows:

D-----D

1 x 15 @ pin 10

1 x 10 @ stack

same but close grip

1 x 10 @ pin 6

1 x 8 @ pin 14

End

Epic Epic day, this is the first time back and things are already near my PBs i smashed my front squat PB today also.


----------



## cellaratt

Nice lifts...you sound syched...


----------



## wogihao

Thanks,

I was very happy because it was the frist time my routine has been back to normal since parents died. So I wasnt expecting anything great, but actualy the rest did me good i think. I felt much better and was full of beans for training. I probably could have pushed the back squats a tad further but i was on my own and I had to train within my limits for that exersise (anyway I guess its good to leave a bit in the tank for next week).

Luckly I dont have that issue with front squats, its great even on my own if the worst comes to the worst I just have to dump the bar in the squat rack.

Definitly I will be takeing a week off every 6 weeks or so. It seems like a good plan.


----------



## Magic Torch

Good to hear your back on track dude. I think with your style training a week off and/or a deload is wise, your CNS takes a bashing!


----------



## wogihao

Magic Torch said:


> Good to hear your back on track dude. I think with your style training a week off and/or a deload is wise, your CNS takes a bashing!


Cheers, Yes thats very true its the summer now so its much easyer to take time off and relax lol not so good when its raining or snowing.


----------



## chrismac

Legs and back in one session - Wogi your an animal!


----------



## wogihao

chrismac said:


> Legs and back in one session - Wogi your an animal!


haha cheers,

Its was a light back day, heavy back day is tommorow and light legs/calves.

Today is chest and tricep and depending how I feel perhaps a cheeky shoulder session.


----------



## wogihao

Todays trianing:

CHEST:

barbell flat bench press:

1 x 10 @ 90kg warmup

1 x 5 @ 120kg mid warmup

1 x 1.5 @ 152.5kg

1 x 2 @ 150kg

barbell incline bench press:

1 x 10 @ 70kg warmup

1 x 5 @ 90kg mid warmup

1 x 3 @ 120kg

cable crossover:

1 x 15 @ pin 4 warmup

1 x 12 @ pin 6 mid warmup

1 x 6 @ pin 10

Tricep:

Skulls:

1 x 10 @ 20kg warmup

1 x 8 @ 40kg mid warmup

1 x 4 @ 60kg

overhead extentions with cable:

1 x 15 @ pin 9 warmup

1 x 8 @ stack

dips:

1 x 15 @ bodyweight

1 x 8 @ bodyweight

pullups:

1 x 13 @ bodyweight

1 x 6 @ bodyweight

END

Benching went very well, Im realy happy with my performance tonight.

Its was very hot in the gym as there no air conditioning just a open set of firedoors and a lidi fan. Luckly it was not a more active day like deadlifts or squats.

Tryed some new things with dips as well as I was going carefull on triceps as I pushed them very hard on the bench. ambition for skulls is to be doing sets of 100kg in a non retarded way.

Took a pic tonight so i can compare it in 4-5 weeks to see the changes. I think I made good progress since last time Im looking a bit less bloated.


----------



## cellaratt

Looking solid as always Wogi....You got me confused when you keep throwing pullups on your push days. What's the reasoning for this....


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> Looking solid as always Wogi....You got me confused when you keep throwing pullups on your push days. What's the reasoning for this....


Thank you,

hmmm I like to do them because I feel the triceps alot when I do them so I figure its win win for the back and triceps I do them in a diffrent way on chest day I tend to do them closer togeather.

But yea I dont know the real theory behind push/pull workouts to my shame. Its just a concidence that the workouts kinda fell into that patern i just grouped them in the way i found most efective I guess. I found putting lots of pushing movements got better gains then mixing them with pulling movements in the same workout.

I read somewhere that if your back was weak to do pullups as much as possible.

But then I guess thats just bro science.


----------



## cellaratt

pullups are great indeed for back and bi's...I was just confused why on what is obviously a push day you add this one pull exercise...but if it feels right to ya then there is no argueing with that...just seems odd...maybe I'm old fashioned i guess...new picks look good....have you been neglecting the rest of your legs...might be time to re-evaluate those...Cheers


----------



## winger

Actually it doesn't make sense to me either, but if you don't train every day it actually does make sense.

I know a guy that does dips and pull ups every workout which is probably 5 days a week, he is a vegetarian, takes no drugs and probably looks the best at my gym, so who am I to critique a routine.

Wogi you are looking good my good man. Keep up the hard training.

I just noticed you added one rep to your 150kg, that is nice.


----------



## wogihao

Thanks guys,

Im trying to reduce the overall volume of the workouts to see what happens.

I have to focus more heavly on the legs as i became a chest/tricep guy these past few weeks. Its amazing how quickly the legs detoriate. another reasion they look less than stellar as I didnt have time to shave them so theres a lack of detail there I think.

But in this point the legs should come back the fastest as they have the furthest to go overall.

Back is still a big weakness but then it was never going to be easy. Chest is comming on ok I think but it still lacks the mass needed.

Arms are ok, but could be bigger - that said Im not so worried about them compaired to the other bodyparts.

Midsection is still holding togeather but its never going to be 27" lol.

Shoulders are ok but still need more overall mass but like the arms its not such a big priority at the moment - they seem to respond easy enough so when they become a issue its not so difficult to remedy.


----------



## cyberheater

Looking very solid mate. Looks like you've done a ton of work. Well done and keep it going.

How's the diet.


----------



## wogihao

Thank you, in a way i am annoyed at myself that I didnt do better I let a number of things slip with my training due to personal issues so it afected my progress.

In a way im sprised the past few weeks didnt have a more detramental efect than it did.

There were a few days I only had 3 meals in the day. haha it was like I was starving even when they were takeing my dad away in the ambulance I was dreaming about a bbq I had to cancle with friends.

I managed a few training sessions but by mind was not totaly focused so progress was not optimal and I just did my workout with my friend so that was chest/tricep.

Now diet is back to normal lots of food, meat with every meal with lots of carbs. But actualy im annoyed with my lack of aplication in my diet. I should be much better to acheve a better result. I know whats nessary but to be honest untill now I lacked the drive to alter the diet to what it should be (for some reasion training/cell tech is so much easyer to get right that the diet..)

But for me realiseing that the diet is the make or break part of it all was important. If i dont fix the diet then I cant make the progress I want to without comprimiseing my health or risk injury in the gym.

My cardio has been good since I have been looking after the dog, its got loads of energy and needs to be walked alot (3 times a day usualy). so it has helped control my bf% I think.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Sorry to hear about your loss mate.

Hope you doing ok and have fond memories of them.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Sorry to mate 

You are looking good though wogster


----------



## toxo

what does your diet look like? is it the same one with that you posted up before with all the ribena


----------



## chrismac

Looking big, lean and strong mate - nice one


----------



## wogihao

[email protected] said:


> what does your diet look like? is it the same one with that you posted up before with all the ribena


yea pretty much.

I increased the portion size on some of the meals to compensate for the weight gain.


----------



## wogihao

Thanks yeti and tainted.


----------



## wogihao

chrismac said:


> Looking big, lean and strong mate - nice one


Cheers chris.


----------



## toxo

what have you got planned for your next cycle


----------



## wogihao

[email protected] said:


> what have you got planned for your next cycle


muhaha well this cycle is a adrogenic cycle followed by a anabolic one back to back.

week 1 is 2g of test e with 100mg of proviron e/d and 1ml of methyl tren e/d slin will be 15iu per day.

Week 2-4 is 1g of test e with 100mg of proviron e/d and 200mg of tren e per week, slin 15iu x 2.

Week 5 is 1g of deca week, 100mg of proviron e/d 50mg of dbol e/d, slin 15iu x 3 per day.

Week 6-8 is 500mg deca week, 100mg of proviron e/d 50mg dbol e/d, slin 15 x 3 per day.

then cruse for 8 weeks on 250mg of test e every other week. maby a bit of primo im not sure yet. slin starting from 5iu x 1 - 15iu x 3 per day over the 8 weeks.

I never ran cycle like this before, but if you dont try you dont know I guess - I liked the theory behind it so i figured if it works fine if it dosent then i havent lost much realy, I would just go back to my usual 4-6 week heavy androgen/heavy anabolic cycles.


----------



## miami797

Wagi from ukiron? Don't even recognize you with muscles. You're looking good wagi. Keep it up mate.


----------



## wogihao

miami797 said:


> Wagi from ukiron? Don't even recognize you with muscles. You're looking good wagi. Keep it up mate.


haha yes thats me. Cheers.


----------



## DB

**** thats some cycle! 3x15iu slin ED

1g deca.. woah!


----------



## Magic Torch

yeah 45ius of slin a day you might wanna clean up the diet a little mate of you'll get propper fat dude.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Wogi where is your pic of you 8 months ago or when you started gym?

And what page is your current diet on.


----------



## wogihao

TaintedSoul said:


> Wogi where is your pic of you 8 months ago or when you started gym?
> 
> And what page is your current diet on.


ah theres a bit of confusion there, I started bodybuilding 8 months ago.

I used to do strongman training before (i did that for a few years) but i was a skinny. I will try and find some picture of me from before.

Diet is somewhere on a thread here... I will find it later.


----------



## TaintedSoul

wogihao said:


> ah theres a bit of confusion there, I started bodybuilding 8 months ago.
> 
> I used to do strongman training before (i did that for a few years) but i was a skinny. I will try and find some picture of me from before.
> 
> Diet is somewhere on a thread here... I will find it later.


Aaahhhh I thought you went from skinny to this in 8 months. Was trying to work out how all the courses fitted and you grew!!!

Either way you doing well. Not sure about the thongs though!!


----------



## wogihao

TaintedSoul said:


> Aaahhhh I thought you went from skinny to this in 8 months. Was trying to work out how all the courses fitted and you grew!!!
> 
> Either way you doing well. Not sure about the thongs though!!


haha my poseing trunk are "clasic" aparently they were the most modest ones i could get. all the others are proper string jobs.

See i have had a long history of questionable gym wear....

This would have been end of 2006/ early 2007 ish...


----------



## David Lloyd

wogihao said:


> muhaha well this cycle is a adrogenic cycle followed by a anabolic one back to back.
> 
> week 1 is 2g of test e with 100mg of proviron e/d and 1ml of methyl tren e/d slin will be 15iu per day.
> 
> Week 2-4 is 1g of test e with 100mg of proviron e/d and 200mg of tren e per week, slin 15iu x 2.
> 
> Week 5 is 1g of deca week, 100mg of proviron e/d 50mg of dbol e/d, slin 15iu x 3 per day.
> 
> Week 6-8 is 500mg deca week, 100mg of proviron e/d 50mg dbol e/d, slin 15 x 3 per day.
> 
> then cruse for 8 weeks on 250mg of test e every other week. maby a bit of primo im not sure yet. slin starting from 5iu x 1 - 15iu x 3 per day over the 8 weeks.
> 
> I never ran cycle like this before, but if you dont try you dont know I guess - I liked the theory behind it so i figured if it works fine if it dosent then i havent lost much realy, I would just go back to my usual 4-6 week heavy androgen/heavy anabolic cycles.


this is a dumb cycle IMO mate, where on earth did u read about this

i am presuming the deca is NPP right otherwise it would be pretty pointless??

and why are u stopping tren ENANTHATE in week 4 when it will only just be kicking in??

and last but not least

45iu's slin ED?

.... WHY?


----------



## winger

David Lloyd said:


> this is a dumb cycle IMO mate, where on earth did u read about this
> 
> i am presuming the deca is NPP right otherwise it would be pretty pointless??
> 
> and why are u stopping tren ENANTHATE in week 4 when it will only just be kicking in??
> 
> and last but not least
> 
> 45iu's slin ED?
> 
> .... WHY?


Hey David, don't sugar coat it will ya, just come out and say what you mean....lol


----------



## wogihao

David Lloyd said:


> this is a dumb cycle IMO mate, where on earth did u read about this
> 
> i am presuming the deca is NPP right otherwise it would be pretty pointless??
> 
> and why are u stopping tren ENANTHATE in week 4 when it will only just be kicking in??
> 
> and last but not least
> 
> 45iu's slin ED?
> 
> .... WHY?


The enanthate is self tapering, In the first 4 weeks its suposed to triger androgen loading to elevate plasma androgen levels.

The androgens self taper because its a long acting testduring weeks 5-8.

In week 4-8 potent anabolics are used to consolidate the gains from the androgen loading phase.

Its based on the Stack from outerspace, but I wanted to see what would happen if you used the androgens for long enough to self taper during the anabolic phase. So i extended the androgenic loading part from 2 weeks to 4. same with the anabolic phase. there was a 10-12 week phase also where short acting anabolics and androgenic compounds were used to self taper but as i cruse i didnt see the need for this, also due to the extended length of the cycle it self tapers anyway.

The insulin levels in the past i found to be efective in training (infact probably one of the most efective things i have used..) you could fesibly go higher (i have heard of guys useing 30iu per time but I never figured out how this was possible due to obsorption problems with glucose..).

I admit it looks weird but its somthing i wanted to try for a while.


----------



## wogihao

Todays workout:

Military press:

1 x 10 @ 20kg warmup

1 x 5 @ 80kg medum warmup

1 x 1 @ 90kg easy

1 x 1 @ 100kg not so easy lol

Deadlifts:

1 x 10 @ 100kg warmup

1 x 20 @ 150kg ouch

kettlebell rows:

2 x 10 @ 41kg

END:

high rep deadlifts are harsh.


----------



## Lost Soul

Yes, people dont realise just how taxing on different systems 20 rep deads are


----------



## wogihao

Lost Soul said:


> Yes, people dont realise just how taxing on different systems 20 rep deads are


I always had a paranoid fear of them, thats what finished Stuart McRoberts in the end, he was doing 440lbs and his back went.

Anything that hard has to be good, but I think the injury risk is quite high because its easy to get lost in the exersise and forget about the form in a effort to get to 20.

I tryed to keep it low so I didnt do anything stupid, Im glad I went lower than I thought I could handle because that was one of the hardest things I have done in a long time.


----------



## wogihao

Todays workout (suplementary):

Bicep:

Cheat Barbell curl:

1 x 10 @ 40kg warmup

1 x 8 @ 60kg medium

1 x 5 @ 80kg max effort

1 x 4 @ 80kg ""

Isometric tension exersises for arms (10 seconds each movment).

END

I did 16 lenghts of the 20meter pool today also after. Pump made it hard to swim.


----------



## David Lloyd

wogihao said:


> The enanthate is self tapering, In the first 4 weeks its suposed to triger androgen loading to elevate plasma androgen levels.
> 
> The androgens self taper because its a long acting testduring weeks 5-8.
> 
> In week 4-8 potent anabolics are used to consolidate the gains from the androgen loading phase.
> 
> Its based on the Stack from outerspace, but I wanted to see what would happen if you used the androgens for long enough to self taper during the anabolic phase. So i extended the androgenic loading part from 2 weeks to 4. same with the anabolic phase. there was a 10-12 week phase also where short acting anabolics and androgenic compounds were used to self taper but as i cruse i didnt see the need for this, also due to the extended length of the cycle it self tapers anyway.
> 
> The insulin levels in the past i found to be efective in training (infact probably one of the most efective things i have used..) you could fesibly go higher (i have heard of guys useing 30iu per time but I never figured out how this was possible due to obsorption problems with glucose..).
> 
> I admit it looks weird but its somthing i wanted to try for a while.


ok well i cant say i have heard of this self tapering

can u explain what you mean by this?i was assuming u meant that because you had been using test enanthate before the tren enan that the tren kicks in quicker and the same with the deca? is that what you mean

fair enough anything is worth a try - i do however disagree with that amount of slin

i mean your diet would have to be literally zero fat all day

plus i am of the opinion that more slin does not make better gains

i personally feel there is never any need to go over 10iu's in a single shot

that amount of slin is a good way to see problems with diabetes later on


----------



## _GM_

sorry to hear aout the loss mate. hope your ok

starting to add some nice size on, are the red pants a ust in all your pics now


----------



## wogihao

David Lloyd said:


> ok well i cant say i have heard of this self tapering
> 
> can u explain what you mean by this?i was assuming u meant that because you had been using test enanthate before the tren enan that the tren kicks in quicker and the same with the deca? is that what you mean
> 
> fair enough anything is worth a try - i do however disagree with that amount of slin
> 
> i mean your diet would have to be literally zero fat all day
> 
> plus i am of the opinion that more slin does not make better gains
> 
> i personally feel there is never any need to go over 10iu's in a single shot
> 
> that amount of slin is a good way to see problems with diabetes later on


Ok, whats happening is that in week 5-8 theres no test/tren being introduced into the system. all thats there is whats been injected in week 1-4, so in week 5-8 there still a fair amount of test/tren in the system but its being metabolized.

If i were to say use say tren base/tren a then yea, your right there would be next to no tren left in the system during the weeks when deca was there but as its tren e, its got a longer release - so like the test e, its going to still be active when the deca is introduced but at a lower dose.

I saw a much more complicated way of doing it with short esters/bases but it would have ment loads of injections and you would have had to calculate your own hormone release through testing of the various esters before cycle from what i could tell. So I figured with longer acting versions of the drugs it removes alot of the headakes with hormone release.

The orignal cycle would have been 2 weeks of highly androgenic substances followed by 2 weeks of highly anabolic, but I figured it would make more sence to extend it and see what happens. But on further reflection I will do the orignal 2/2 and see what the efects are. If its good then I will continue to use it, but if i think theres room for improvment then I will extend the period probably of the androgenic phase & anabolic like i orignaly intended.

I have a undignosed metabolic disorder (I was in hospital as a child for over a month whilst they ran various tests) that caused certain issues with my diet ect I have ran slin at that level before and I never got fat, I just experenced weight gain and my muscles expanded from the glyogen/water.

Others said it didnt make sence why with my diet I didnt gain masive amounts of fat, but I think its somthing to do with my condition possibly thats the only way I can explain it. I meen if the slin was dead then I wouldnt have got the volumization and strenght gains. (that was one thingI considered but discounted).

Theres no evidence to state that your become diabetic from injecting insulin. quite the oposite it might be benfical for bodybuilders/atheletes to suplement insulin (not at that dose though) to releave stress on the pancrace (as its working overtime with a athelete anyway).


----------



## wogihao

_GM_ said:


> sorry to hear aout the loss mate. hope your ok
> 
> starting to add some nice size on, are the red pants a ust in all your pics now


Cheers,

I got them from California so i might as well use them - its good to have some consistancy in the progress pictures also. There probably be the ones i will wear on stage unless i decided to get a modern pair..


----------



## jw007

wogihao said:


> *Theres no evidence to state that your become diabetic from injecting insulin. quite the oposite it might be benfical for bodybuilders/atheletes to suplement insulin (not at that dose though) to releave stress on the* *pancrace (as its working overtime* with a athelete anyway).


Concur


----------



## TaintedSoul

wogihao said:


> haha my poseing trunk are "clasic" aparently they were the most modest ones i could get. all the others are proper string jobs.
> 
> See i have had a long history of questionable gym wear....
> 
> This would have been end of 2006/ early 2007 ish...


DAM!!! Now those are a sight to behold. Impresive you wore those to a public gym?

I hope you will be taking regular photos and uploading them when you start this new cycle you keen to do?


----------



## wogihao

TaintedSoul said:


> DAM!!! Now those are a sight to behold. Impresive you wores those to a public gym?
> 
> I hoep you will be taking regular photos and uploading them when you start this new cycle you keen to do?


Ah sorry there is some confusion,

I used to wear a oly lifting suit to the gym like the one in the photo, because its much easyer to rack the weight across the shoulders becuase theres abrasive material.

I dont wear my poseing trunks to the gym, thats my house lol (the hallway to be percise).

Yea I will take some pictures in 3 weeks see what happened.

I have some proper 90s lycra training gear lol but I never wear that stuff. It was somthing i bought as a teen when everyone used to wear them to the gym. I tryed them a few days ago but even now I dont have the sort of LBM thats needed for it not to look like a gay porn video.


----------



## smithy26

wogihao said:


> Ah sorry there is some confusion,
> 
> I used to wear a oly lifting suit to the gym like the one in the photo, because its much easyer to rack the weight across the shoulders becuase theres abrasive material.
> 
> I dont wear my poseing trunks to the gym, thats my house lol (the hallway to be percise).
> 
> Yea I will take some pictures in 3 weeks see what happened.
> 
> I have some proper 90s lycra training gear lol but I never wear that stuff. It was somthing i bought as a teen when everyone used to wear them to the gym. I tryed them a few days ago but even now I dont have the sort of LBM thats needed for it not to look like a gay porn video.


dont lie i saw you on the bus with them on the other day:tongue:


----------



## wogihao

smithy26 said:


> dont lie i saw you on the bus with them on the other day:tongue:


nah i wear this one out and about..


----------



## smithy26

wogihao said:


> nah i wear this one out and about..


much improvement in the chest and arms mate when was that taken:innocent:


----------



## wogihao

smithy26 said:


> much improvement in the chest and arms mate when was that taken:innocent:


 :lol: you are to kind, I was on 4 amps of sust, 200mg of tren a pd & 10 halo tabs, 20 winstrol tabs a day in that picture. I was cruseing. :rockon: :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## winger

wogi, you are one funny guy and please don't ever change!

P.S. Look what you started on Con's thread....lol


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> wogi, you are one funny guy and please don't ever change!
> 
> P.S. Look what you started on Con's thread....lol


haha I think he will reply soon, hes just busy with his new place/dog.

Todays workout:

LEGS (heavy)

Barbell box squat:

1 x 10 @ 100kg 1st warmup

1 x 5 @ 140kg 2nd warmup

1 x 2 @ 180kg Max effort

1 x 1 @ 180kg Max effort

Front squat:

1 x 10 @ 60kg warmup

1 x 5 @ 100kg max effort

1 x 3 @ 100kg max effort

Hack squats:

1 x 20 @ pin 11 warmup

1 x 31 @ stack max effort

1 x 14 @ stack max effort

Leg extentions:

1 x 20 @ stack - paused at the top and contraction

1 x 18 @ stack - paused at the top and contraction

Calves:

standing calf rases (gym desk girl is only 53kg so was to light to use for donkey calf rases - need more or fatter girls)

1 x 30 @ 140kg - warmup

1 x 21 @ 180kg - max effort

1 x 7 @ 180kg - max effort - bad i know lol.

END

Yea I know I didnt do back (well i did a few sets of pullups) it was a good day for legs and I didnt want to spoil the mojo with a light back day, figured I would save my energy for friday and have a stella back day.

Was quite hot today, so worked on my tan after training outside.

All in all not a bad day.


----------



## cellaratt

:thumbup1: :thumb: :rockon: :cool2:


----------



## winger

If your routine is anything like mine, I have to throw some pull ups in to bridge the gap on leg day.


----------



## wogihao

I like pullups i think its the "inner bro" in me lol.

Got a nice pm on youtube last week (i just noticed lol)



> Webcam
> 
> May 05, 2008
> 
> Hope you don't mind me saying, but you've got a great looking body! Have you ever thought about doing webcam shows?


Funny when I used to post my training vidoes people used to say terible things - I do one poseing vid and i get comments like that lol.

Youtube is a funny thing.

:laugh:


----------



## Magic Torch

Was it a dude tho?


----------



## smithy26

wot height and weight u at , at the moment mate


----------



## wogihao

Magic Torch said:


> Was it a dude tho?


Yea there always dudes...



smithy26 said:


> wot height and weight u at , at the moment mate


im 102kg at 5ft 8"

Its weird I have quite chunkly leg bones but my uperbody is very slight.

weight gains been okish, usualy I would use somthing like drol/dbol to up my total weight (but that can wait till a few weeks) then I should hit 110kg I recon.

Overall strenght gains have been very good and im looking alot more solid than last time.

Then its a big push to 120kg (hopefully i can make that by the end of the year thats the big plan anway..)


----------



## Retep

Subscribed!

Just want to say thanks for your log. It serves as a great learning tool for newbies such as myself. Also they give a good insight into the emotions involved in body building, in and out of the gym.

keep up the excellent work!


----------



## wogihao

Retep said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> Just want to say thanks for your log. It serves as a great learning tool for newbies such as myself. Also they give a good insight into the emotions involved in body building, in and out of the gym.
> 
> keep up the excellent work!


Cheers bud!

:thumbup1:


----------



## wogihao

Today workout A:

(did 2-3 warmup sets for each exersise)

CHEST: flat barbell bench 120kg x 15 reps rest pause (RP) and a 30 second static rep at the end

stretching

SHOULDERS: military press 80kg x 13 RP and 30 second static

stretching

TRICEPS: reverse grip bench press 70kg for 15 reps RP-no static

stretching

BACK WIDTHullups 100 total over 7 sets (20 second static at end)

stretching

BACK THICKNESS: Hammer strenght row machine 100kg for 8 reps.

stretching

END

Hard workout but mega pumped was higher rep than i usualy do so numbers were low.


----------



## cellaratt

wogihao said:


> Today workout A:
> 
> (did 2-3 warmup sets for each exersise)
> 
> CHEST: flat barbell bench 120kg x 15 reps rest pause (RP) and a 30 second static rep at the end
> 
> stretching
> 
> SHOULDERS: military press 80kg x 13 RP and 30 second static
> 
> stretching
> 
> TRICEPS: reverse grip bench press 70kg for 15 reps RP-no static
> 
> stretching
> 
> BACK WIDTHullups 100 total over 7 sets (20 second static at end)
> 
> stretching
> 
> BACK THICKNESS: Hammer strenght row machine 100kg for 8 reps.
> 
> stretching
> 
> END
> 
> Hard workout but mega pumped was higher rep than i usualy do so numbers were low.


What's up with all the stretching...? Haven't you heard stretching is bad for ya...atleast for this week is what I heard....Just playin....how long are your stretches and of what level...? Do you feel it takes away from your overall strength....?


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> What's up with all the stretching...? Haven't you heard stretching is bad for ya...atleast for this week is what I heard....Just playin....how long are your stretches and of what level...? Do you feel it takes away from your overall strength....?


Im trying the DC trainnig, so they do the stretching between the sets, its quite hard stretching.

I find it adds to the pumps. I dont think it affected the strenght that much. but i was finding it hard because its much higher reps than Im used to.


----------



## cellaratt

Sorry if I'm not paying close enough attention but your going from powerlifting background into a bodybuilding routine right...? How long ago did you make the switch...?


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> Sorry if I'm not paying close enough attention but your going from powerlifting background into a bodybuilding routine right...? How long ago did you make the switch...?


Nah I used to do strongman training but i was crap lol a 5ft 8" strongman isnt going to make a good impact. I switched to bodybuilding about 9 months ago.


----------



## cellaratt

How long did you do strongman for...?


----------



## pecman

Wogi Mate sounds like every thing is going in the right direction for you bud, But have you ever tried to cut the body parts down and add another day to your training??

I do only 2 body parts max to a routine i cant see how you are puting 100% intensity into each muscle with so many different muscle groups trained??

After i have caned my chest i can only just muster the energy for my biceps!!

I am a big believer of big body part small body part i.e chest/bi's, Back/traps, Delts/tri's ect ect.

when you train big body parts together it over taxes the nervous system and can put you in a catabolic state /overtraining..

I found imho when you know you have 2 other groups to do after ya first 1 you always try too keep some back for the rest of your work out so each muscle you work only gets a small percentage of stimulation and thus not reaching its full patential.

Some days i have only trained 1 body part and put everything i have into it and by fu%k you feel the result.

I like the thread though dude and will carry on watching it with interest,

One last thing to every one dont get caught up on body weight guys it is not a true measure of your size just look at James L, Go on whats in the mirror,Height and bone density has so much to do with weight just because some one says they are 18st dont meant they have loads of mucle mass they can just be naturaly big, Any way thts enough of my dribble and all the best for your comp dude :0)


----------



## winger

Sorry to hijack Wogi.

Hey Pecman do you train with weights every other day or every day?


----------



## pecman

Hi winger i work shifts now so i try to fit it in when i can but with heavy intense sessions i would train no more than 2 days in a row and one off, At the moment though i am training about every other day.

I used to train Monday to friday and have the weekend off but due to the intesity of my work outs i was over training big time and used to get stuck on all my weights, After listening to my body and my winging wife i adapted my routine to incorperate more rest,As they say your muscles dont know what day of the week it is only the stimulas put on them,

Within a few months i started blowing my pb's of the chart and never looked back. I am a big believer that less is more. :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22

pecman said:


> Within a few months i started blowing my pb's of the chart and never looked back. I am a big believer that less is more. :thumb:


That is so true in most peoples cases. I trained 5 days in a row & ended up hating training. I tend to train only twice a week & my lifts are going up each session.


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> How long did you do strongman for...?


About 2 years - I still would like to do a novice compition as its great fun and the people are good.

Before that I had been training since i was 12/13. but it was just a general weight training program (i had a concreet weight set lol).

I trained for a further 5 years (till 17) then I got intrested in martial arts and things so then I did less training with weights (cut it back to 1 time a week) and did that for about 3 years seriously and then a further 3 years on and off. I got married and very was thin (bellow 58kg). Then decided to go back to the gym and start training with the weights again (that was the start of 2006).

Think thats right but then my memory for dates ect is quite poor I know I started my journal on MT in 2006 and I had been training for 6 months before that.


----------



## wogihao

pecman said:


> Wogi Mate sounds like every thing is going in the right direction for you bud, But have you ever tried to cut the body parts down and add another day to your training??
> 
> I do only 2 body parts max to a routine i cant see how you are puting 100% intensity into each muscle with so many different muscle groups trained??
> 
> After i have caned my chest i can only just muster the energy for my biceps!!
> 
> I am a big believer of big body part small body part i.e chest/bi's, Back/traps, Delts/tri's ect ect.
> 
> when you train big body parts together it over taxes the nervous system and can put you in a catabolic state /overtraining..
> 
> I found imho when you know you have 2 other groups to do after ya first 1 you always try too keep some back for the rest of your work out so each muscle you work only gets a small percentage of stimulation and thus not reaching its full patential.
> 
> Some days i have only trained 1 body part and put everything i have into it and by fu%k you feel the result.
> 
> I like the thread though dude and will carry on watching it with interest,
> 
> One last thing to every one dont get caught up on body weight guys it is not a true measure of your size just look at James L, Go on whats in the mirror,Height and bone density has so much to do with weight just because some one says they are 18st dont meant they have loads of mucle mass they can just be naturaly big, Any way thts enough of my dribble and all the best for your comp dude :0)


Yea I generaly train in the way you describe do a big bodypart and a little one (or I do two large bodyparts with one heavy and one light).

I wanted to try this DC training to see what its all about, There training template is quite unusual. Kindof a hybrid between a volume routine and heavy duty.

I see what you meen about bodyweight, I met guys that looked normal but they had masive joints/bones and thus were close to 17stones untrained at 5ft10" lol.

Hopefully I can make some good progress and keep things intresting here!

Cheers! :thumbup1:


----------



## wogihao

chrisj22 said:


> That is so true in most peoples cases. I trained 5 days in a row & ended up hating training. I tend to train only twice a week & my lifts are going up each session.


I like combination of volume/low volume through the year.


----------



## wogihao

You wont beleve my luck, I had 8 out of 16 eggs that were double yokers today makeing my brownies!

I couldnt help eating some of the raw mix it was lovely - just waiting for them to cook now muhahahahaha.

:thumb: :beer:


----------



## winger

16 eggs, how many brownies are you making?

Everything you do has volume written all over it....lol


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> 16 eggs, how many brownies are you making?
> 
> Everything you do has volume written all over it....lol


there for me/wife and my gluton friends comming over tommorow lol. 96 brownies!

at first i thought, meh its going to be small portions. But i didnt realise untill i was mesureing out the flour and suggar that I thought "ah might have made a bit to much :lol:" I thought that one portion was for 1 person so i just everything x4...

4 cake tins later and its all gone... In the event of a natural disaster im set now for the next week PMSL.


----------



## winger

For the next month you mean


----------



## thestudbeast

winger said:


> For the next month you mean


Nah thats onlty breakfast for wogi when he sets his mind to it


----------



## wogihao

I never considered how rich brownies are also, lol i strugled to eat 1/8th of the tray.

hmmmm....

I will give some to my brother, and nan so thats 1 tray sorted and I sudlenly become best friend to my friends comming tommorow lol.

:lol:


----------



## thestudbeast

wogihao said:


> I never considered how rich brownies are also, lol i strugled to eat 1/8th of the tray.
> 
> hmmmm....
> 
> I will give some to my brother, and nan so thats 1 tray sorted and I sudlenly become best friend to my friends comming tommorow lol.
> 
> :lol:


An 1/8th of a tray! Shame on you, call that bulking?


----------



## wogihao

thestudbeast said:


> An 1/8th of a tray! Shame on you, call that bulking?


lol, it was very rich...

I made the browines then I added a layer of iceing sugar to the top.

Flour 285g

eggs - 4

6 1/2 tablespoon of coco powder

380g of sugar

250ml of butter

that makes one tray, foolishly i misscalculated the eventual portion size thinking that this was to feed one person PMSL

so I x4 everything..

If i make them again (once i get over the bordom of eating brownies rich enough to bring any liver to its knees..) I will reduce the sugar amount as theres no way it needs to be that sweet.

maby 300g of sugar...

hmmm

Also I have some new books on the way should be intresting!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wisdom-Mike-Mentzer-Philosophy-Bodybuilding/dp/0071452931/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1211031936&sr=8-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0736056289

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0443069115


----------



## wogihao

also got the DC training dvd on the way. so should be good! payday is awesome lol.

:thumb:


----------



## wogihao

Well today was not the best of days,

went to work in the early morning - finished work then colected the dog and after the walk felt the call of nature so as i was in the bathroom i hear a clang but think nothing off it, meh dogs ect...

anyway after im finished i go check and the bloody dog had eaten my breakfast that my wife had left for me AGGRARAA! cheeky bugger. it had dog food waiting for it but no it had to go for my nosh. :cursing:

pesky dog has been hideing upstairs sulking after the bolocking i gave it. hasnt come down yet.


----------



## thestudbeast

wogihao said:


> Well today was not the best of days,
> 
> went to work in the early morning - finished work then colected the dog and after the walk felt the call of nature so as i was in the bathroom i hear a clang but think nothing off it, meh dogs ect...
> 
> anyway after im finished i go check and the bloody dog had eaten my breakfast that my wife had left for me AGGRARAA! cheeky bugger. it had dog food waiting for it but no it had to go for my nosh. :cursing:
> 
> pesky dog has been hideing upstairs sulking after the bolocking i gave it. hasnt come down yet.


Time to watch the dog whisperer (it's on sky 3), your obvously not a pack leader, you dog thinks he is the alpha male lol. Now I know you'll want to argue this but a member of the pack never touches the alpha males food ever.

Is the DC vid dante's dogg crap training?


----------



## wogihao

thestudbeast said:


> Time to watch the dog whisperer (it's on sky 3), your obvously not a pack leader, you dog thinks he is the alpha male lol. Now I know you'll want to argue this but a member of the pack never touches the alpha males food ever.
> 
> Is the DC vid dante's dogg crap training?


Yea my wife watches that show - she agrees with you. I cant stop him pulling but he listens to me when i tell him to sit, come ect... and he does what i say around the house just he is sly and steals the food.

Yea the DC vid is the doggcrapp training.






thats the trailer

http://www.jasonwojo.com/dvd.html

thats where i got it.


----------



## winger

thestudbeast said:


> a member of the pack never touches the alpha males food ever.


Hey Wogi, your dog ate your food, but have you ever eaten your dog's food? Just goes to show you who is the alpha male in that family. :whistling:

I'm just kidding you big stud you. Anyone notice the dog didn't get into Wogi's personal stash of brownies....lol


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> Hey Wogi, your dog ate your food, but have you ever eaten your dog's food? Just goes to show you who is the alpha male in that family. :whistling:
> 
> I'm just kidding you big stud you. Anyone notice the dog didn't get into Wogi's personal stash of brownies....lol


I think the dog is more health aware than the rest of us lol. probably dosent beleve in "a callorie is just a callorie" and is into his nutrent timeing.

That said the brownies are on a high shelf so theres no way hes getting them muhahahah.


----------



## wogihao

Todays training

Bicepticals :laugh::

Barbell bicep curls:

1 x 20 @ 20kg

1 x 10 @ 50kg

1 x 14 @ 80kg rest pause

Forearms:

hammercurls:

1 x 15 @ 22.5kg

1 x 15 @ 35kg

1 x 15 @ 45kg

calves:

standing calf rase machine:

1 x 20 @ 120kg

1 x 20 @ 160kg

1 x 12 (20 second negatives) @ 200kg (2 extra clamps with 4 plates, and a dipping belt with 2 plates around the top).

Hamstrings:

hamstring curl

1 x 20 @ 15kg

1 x 20 @ 30kg

1 x 20 @ 45kg rest pause

Quads:

Box squats:

1 x 10 @ 100kg

1 x 10 @ 140kg - rest pause

1 x 20 @ 100kg ouch

END

Could barely walk back. arms were very pumped also.

legs were weak because im not used to doing such high reps. the 20 rep set was very hard.


----------



## smithy26

do u squat on the smith machine or free standing mate


----------



## wogihao

smithy26 said:


> do u squat on the smith machine or free standing mate


lol im insulted haha smith machine squats...:laugh:

I squat in the rack free weights.


----------



## smithy26

ok i was only checking lol

every time ive seen box squats done in clips, they ve been on the smith.


----------



## wogihao

Nah i nick the box that people use to spot bench with, pop that in the squat rack and do that.


----------



## winger

wogihao said:


> lol im insulted haha smith machine squats...:laugh:
> 
> I squat in the rack free weights.


Good man wogi, you should be insulted. No disrespect Smithy26, I also have seen that.


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> Good man wogi, you should be insulted. No disrespect Smithy26, I also have seen that.


After Smithy said about the video thing, I checked youtube and damm I cant beleve it - it totaly missrepresents what the exersise is about.






here ya go there useing a monolift because there flash gits with a exelent gym. :lol:


----------



## Marsbar

What did you think of the DC Vid? I thought it was good and they have some good ideas i.e. fascia stretching but not overly convinced by the way they split their routines.


----------



## wogihao

Marsbar said:


> What did you think of the DC Vid? I thought it was good and they have some good ideas i.e. fascia stretching but not overly convinced by the way they split their routines.


Im still waiting for it to come through, but yea I think from what I read its quite a intresting aproach. Im not so sure about the split it seems to be based on a strength athletes training program. I rember when i saw the video clips they train more like strongman than bodybuilders.


----------



## Marsbar

yeah they place a lot of emphasis on strength and lifting heavy .. Jason Wojo has a decent physique though. It just seems like too little volume for me (even though I trained using HIT, Heavy Duty and Hardgainer style for years).


----------



## winger

I have not seen the DC video so it makes it hard to comment.

I train H.I.T. training myself. I try to mostly use compound movements and focus on strength gains also. I have yet to see a guy with a 400 lb bench and be small.

As of lately I throw in dips and close grip bench for triceps but it also hits chest, shoulder and triceps so I don't go too many days before hitting the same body part like my last routine.

What do they say, train like a power lifter and eat like a bodybuilder.

At the end of a body part I actually do throw in an isolation exercise and get a pump. Sticking around the 8-12 rep range. But on the big lifts I only do one set to failure.

I also train every other day and it takes me 9 days to get back to a body part so I need to over lap some.

Bottom line is if you are getting stronger then you are on the right track, IMO.


----------



## wogihao

tonight training.

The ronnie coleman wanabees were in the gym tonight so was funny listening to westcountry "lightweight, lightweight..."

anyway training..

CHEST: Incline barbell bench press:

1 x 15 @ 70kg, 1 x 10 @ 90kg, 1 x 10 @ 120kg

SHOULDERS: barbell clean and press:

1 x 10 @ 40kg, 1 x 10 @ 60kg, 1 x 5 @ 80kg, 1 x 1 @ 90kg, 1 x 1 @ 95kg

TRICEPS: Skulls:

1 x 10 @ 30kg, 1 x 10 @ 40kg, 1 x 8 @ 50kg, 1 x 5 @ 60kg

BACK WIDTH: Dumbell rows:

1 x 10 @ 45kg, 1 x 10 @ 55kg, 1 x 8 @ 65kg

(ran out of dumbells sadly 65kg is the heavyest in the gym :confused1: going to have to get a plate loadable one and take it with me..)

BACK: Pullups:

1 x 14, 1 x 10, 1 x 8, 1 x 5, 1 x 6, 1 x 8, 1 x 4, 1 x 10, 1 x 6, 1 x 9, 1 x 4, 1 x 5, 1 x 6, 1 x 5

END

Not a bad night. Going to need to get some adjustable dumbell bar..


----------



## nathanlowe

Wogi, looks like a good workout going on there with a mixed variety of reps and sets and weights etc.

Do you think i would benefit more in terms of size and strength by carrying on doing 4 x 6 and keeping the weight the same for all of the 4 sets ?

Or increasing the weight in each set and work it up in a pyramid.


----------



## wogihao

nathanlowe said:


> Wogi, looks like a good workout going on there with a mixed variety of reps and sets and weights etc.
> 
> Do you think i would benefit more in terms of size and strength by carrying on doing 4 x 6 and keeping the weight the same for all of the 4 sets ?
> 
> Or increasing the weight in each set and work it up in a pyramid.


Alright nath, I would stick with your program if its still producing gains. lots of people pyramid - even the hit'ers as its the warmups.

:thumbup1:


----------



## toxo

i like the new avatar dan:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey wogi, i have a pair of adjustable db's that i dont use.... the collars are crap so your best using the spring ones you find for oly bars.

£15 + pnp if your interested?

they are just lying about taking up space


----------



## wogihao

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey wogi, i have a pair of adjustable db's that i dont use.... the collars are crap so your best using the spring ones you find for oly bars.
> 
> £15 + pnp if your interested?
> 
> they are just lying about taking up space


I need them to take 2" plates (the olympic ones) I dont have any stardard plates at the gym.

if its a olympic dumbell bar then were sort somthing out dont worry about collars i have loads. :beer:


----------



## wogihao

[email protected] said:


> i like the new avatar dan:thumb:


Cheers Dan,

I wont be down on the weekend, I called alex (the guy we were going to stay with and PMSL hes in Italy..) Annoying because usualy hes aways at his flat.

will have to come down some time next month.


----------



## toxo

well my shoulders still a bit fooked (almost better now) so next month would be better.

im not in east london anymore so we will have to train in alperton.


----------



## Gav Smith

I've been reading on this site, as a guest, for a while now. Many times I have heard you pulling peoples physiques down and have often just thought it was jealousy. After now viewing this thread, this has been confirmed, as many of the guys you've given (in my opinion) attitude to, have much better bodies than yourself.

Also, I've read posts of yours where you say about running 2g test per wk plus other compounds. I'm seriously confused.... You're still small, esp your chest, so obviously you went on the juice without building a good base first...? I have mates who have not yet made the switch to 'the dark side' and they eclipse you in every dept.

I'm not looking for an argument mate, I just wanted to say my piece. Your attitude towards some people has often grated on me, and it would seem, many others.

Please take this as constructive criticism.

p.s. You look seriously constipated when posing.


----------



## toxo

Gav Smith said:


> I've been reading on this site, as a guest, for a while now. Many times I have heard you pulling peoples physiques down and have often just thought it was jealousy. After now viewing this thread, this has been confirmed, as many of the guys you've given (in my opinion) attitude to, have much better bodies than yourself.
> 
> Also, I've read posts of yours where you say about running 2g test per wk plus other compounds. I'm seriously confused.... You're still small, esp your chest, so obviously you went on the juice without building a good base first...? I have mates who have not yet made the switch to 'the dark side' and they eclipse you in every dept.
> 
> I'm not looking for an argument mate, I just wanted to say my piece. Your attitude towards some people has often grated on me, and it would seem, many others.
> 
> Please take this as constructive criticism.
> 
> p.s. You look seriously constipated when posing.


why not use your normal user name to say this?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

they are these ones mate, for oly plates


----------



## wogihao

Incredible Bulk said:


> they are these ones mate, for oly plates


Wicked I'll send you a PM.

:beer:


----------



## wogihao

Gav Smith said:


> I've been reading on this site, as a guest, for a while now. Many times I have heard you pulling peoples physiques down and have often just thought it was jealousy. After now viewing this thread, this has been confirmed, as many of the guys you've given (in my opinion) attitude to, have much better bodies than yourself.
> 
> Also, I've read posts of yours where you say about running 2g test per wk plus other compounds. I'm seriously confused.... You're still small, esp your chest, so obviously you went on the juice without building a good base first...? I have mates who have not yet made the switch to 'the dark side' and they eclipse you in every dept.
> 
> I'm not looking for an argument mate, I just wanted to say my piece. Your attitude towards some people has often grated on me, and it would seem, many others.
> 
> Please take this as constructive criticism.
> 
> p.s. You look seriously constipated when posing.


Well hello and welcome to the site PMSL.

Show me the people i critisized in your view that had a better body than myself? (and thats a loaded question, your obviously looking for twinks but then thats your prefrence not mine). Im sorry I dont conform to your <70kg idea of male beauty.

See what I cant how i can be worse than these guys who are in a diffrent weight class? i just dont understand most of these fellas you idolise are on just as much gear as myself. yet are 10-20kg lighter...

Building a good base... so you think it was "all drugs eh...." haha well that might be true but I have years of lifting behind me from when i was a teen and before lifting for strengh rember not all of us wanted to look good in the night club/gay bar.

People who I think are "better" than myself - I can think of the Spanish guy... thats about it to be fair hes competeing to go pro - so what do you expect, I still stand by every post I made about people. I gave a good and honest assement of them - Its not to slate them or make them feel bad its to make them better. Only when you know whats wrong can you make a positive change. Otherwise we would be like a bunch of ****heads in the pup saying "I know when its a problem - I'll stop then..."

The only one I dont see giving constructive advice is yourself Gav, wheres the pointers to get better, you have come here and givein your 2p but all you have done is slated my drug use, said i look **** but thats it wheres the analysis? how else would i have gained 20+kg in a year without having a good base in training? even with all the drugs & eating it wouldnt have happened like that looking like I do without there being a good base to build apon.

How would you have done it (let me guess meal replacement shakes, bozu balls and light weights? and maby a smattering of dbol??)

I like to be honest in my trianing/suplementation so people can realy see what it takes. I hate bull****ters I met enough people that used to rave about low doseages but were banging in 3-5g of gear a week....

But in the end my progress in this year has overtaken many of your perfect trainers that have been training to be a bodybuilder for years, and useing gear so whos the chump??? I didnt use ****ty suplements, fancy diets I just ate meat with every meal and made sure I ate lots of callories.& lifted heavy.

Anyway I hope you can stick around and maby put some pics of you and your mates, you must be ****ing monsters. :beer:


----------



## wogihao

Yesterday's photo. Im cracking now i need a digital camera that can take multiple picture over say 30 seconds either from a timed delay or from a remote trigger... the lack of decent progress shots is ****ing me off lol unfortunatly the wife is not pro photogapher and like she says its difficult to polish a turd :lol:

anyway I have lost some condition (you can see the diffrence in my arms/midsection/face. however I think there has been some slight size improvments in my chest/tricpes. The next 2 weeks will be intresting I should gain the most size in this period. As the muscle bellies should fill out more.


----------



## Marsbar

Wogi .. we've had our spats in the past but I appreciate your honesty re: drug use and anyone who says you haven't made fantastic gains since you made the switch to bb'ing is full of s**t IMO .. keep up the good work my man 

Gav .. you really are quite deluded aren't you LOL


----------



## wogihao

Marsbar said:


> Wogi .. we've had our spats in the past but I appreciate your honesty re: drug use and anyone who says you haven't made fantastic gains since you made the switch to bb'ing is full of s**t IMO .. keep up the good work my man
> 
> Gav .. you really are quite deluded aren't you LOL


Cheers mate, I know we had our issues in the past. Im sorry if i was out of line.

:beer:


----------



## Clydefrog

Gav Smith. At the end of the day, anyone who can say "Loightweight, Loightweight" in a westcountry accent has earned the right to take multiple G test cycles. As far as I'm concerned, if Wogi records himself saying that and posts it here, I will fully endorse him taking cycles of Munzer-like proportions.


----------



## wogihao

Clydefrog said:


> Gav Smith. At the end of the day, anyone who can say "Loightweight, Loightweight" in a westcountry accent has earned the right to take multiple G test cycles. As far as I'm concerned, if Wogi records himself saying that and posts it here, I will fully endorse him taking cycles of Munzer-like proportions.


meh

oooone more fur noomber one bab..

haha


----------



## Tall

PMSL I can smell the Oestrogen from a mile off.

Wogi - hope you are well dude.


----------



## wogihao

TH&S said:


> PMSL I can smell the Oestrogen from a mile off.
> 
> Wogi - hope you are well dude.


Im good fella, my kidneys filed for divorce earlyer this week. :lol: J/K

everythings going well. How about yourself? you havent been repwhoreing recently??? is your shoulder sorted??


----------



## Tall

wogihao said:


> Im good fella, my kidneys filed for divorce earlyer this week. :lol: J/K
> 
> everythings going well. How about yourself? you havent been repwhoreing recently??? is your shoulder sorted??


Shoulder is ok. 25kg DBs for shoulder press is about as heavy as I can go right now.

Playing it safe for a while though :beer:


----------



## wogihao

TH&S said:


> Shoulder is ok. 25kg DBs for shoulder press is about as heavy as I can go right now.
> 
> Playing it safe for a while though :beer:


wooohooo.

:thumb:


----------



## warren

looking good wogi, i dnt really want to slate gav as its his opinion but i will say the same which has been said to wog in the past, try to add constructive critisism,

wogi takes comments on board and if he hasnt added the constructiveness usually leaves it later, so take this on board gav, yea he is a straigt talker but he does do it trying to be helpful, not his fault there is more animals than people where he is ehehe


----------



## Marsbar

No probs bud .. we just rubbed each other up the wrong way for a bit (in a non gay though LOL). Credit where is due bud .. can't deny you've packed the beef on


----------



## wogihao

Marsbar said:


> No probs bud .. we just rubbed each other up the wrong way for a bit (in a non gay though LOL). Credit where is due bud .. can't deny you've packed the beef on


Cheers bud. :beer:


----------



## wogihao

This was me earlyer this month walking the little monster..


----------



## Guest

Looking very good there wogster but i see you have taken the opposite route as my self instead of trying to squeez into sizes too small you have bought cloths 2 sizes too large:whistling:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Looking very good there wogster but i see you have taken the opposite route as my self instead of trying to squeez into sizes too small you have bought cloths 2 sizes too large:whistling:


I bought that sepultura t-shirt when i was a kid with a HMV token lol i must have been about 12-13 years old. I figured i would grow into it and the only sizeing left was 4xl PMSL.

Its been a great investment I wore it every week for more than a decade now and it still hasnt fallen apart. I rember when i first wore it i was about 110lbs **** sokeing wet it came down almost to my wrists hahahah.

I think its going to be good till I hit 240lbs. ofcourse if i used the same logic my future clothes purchaces would all be 8xl lol. "give it another 10 years.."


----------



## toxo

i have an arise t shirt thats about the same age lol sepultura t's are the best


----------



## Clydefrog

Sepultura - outstanding! I have a similar XXL Tool t-shirt that I picked up years ago at a festival. Incidently, I watched Max Cavalera perform there with Soulfly.


----------



## wogihao

Ahhh the arise t-shirt yea I always wanted one of them.

mmmm Soulfly - they were ok but I perfer sepultura.


----------



## shorty

why do all rock/metal Tee's start of black and end up grey :confused1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

let me know when the dumbbell handles arrive mate!


----------



## weeman

shorty said:


> why do all rock/metal Tee's start of black and end up grey :confused1:


its just the way mate lol it aint a proper 'metal t shirt till its turned grey lol its just the rules man!


----------



## toxo

weeman said:


> its just the way mate lol it aint a proper 'metal t shirt till its turned grey lol its just the rules man!


and cut the arms off :cool2:


----------



## weeman

lmfao oh man aint that the truth lol i've still got an orgional Iron Maiden number of the beast t my uncle bought me yeeeeeeears ago lol,gonna have to get it set in a glass security case as an archive treasure lol


----------



## shorty

weeman said:


> its just the way mate lol it aint a proper 'metal t shirt till its turned grey lol its just the rules man!





[email protected] said:


> and cut the arms off :cool2:


PMSL... i know exactly what you mean... when i was younger my dad had loads of metal T's all grey, all arms cut off ... i must find them, i bet they would fit me now

:thumbup1:


----------



## toxo

i had a iron maiden trooper t shirt that actuelly fell apart one day when i was wearing it lol


----------



## shorty

Wogi i think you've started something here mate...lol :thumb:


----------



## weeman

lol i still remember now wearing my 'can i play with madness' t shirt right till its bitter end,was a black arm band day that one lol


----------



## toxo

yeah there needs to be a thread with members in there metal t's :thumb:


----------



## wogihao

Incredible Bulk said:


> let me know when the dumbbell handles arrive mate!


Ohhh them bad boys came yesterday! I would have replyed earlyer but someone has put the hex on my laptop lol so i need to get a new one.



weeman said:


> its just the way mate lol it aint a proper 'metal t shirt till its turned grey lol its just the rules man!


hahah yea I had a judas priest t-shirt like that.



shorty said:


> Wogi i think you've started something here mate...lol :thumb:





[email protected] said:


> yeah there needs to be a thread with members in there metal t's :thumb:


Very true! haha that would be awesome.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, next day delivery.... deserves some rep that


----------



## wogihao

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, next day delivery.... deserves some rep that


True that, there ya go. :beer:


----------



## wogihao

ok todays training

Chest:

Dumbell flat bench press

1 x 10 @ 35kg

1 x 10 @ 45kg

1 x 5 @ 50kg

Shoulders:

hang clean/behind the neck press

1 x 10 @ 40kg

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 6 @ 70kg

Triceps:

Reverse bench press:

1 x 10 @ 50kg

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 10 @ 70kg

1 x 6 @ 80kg

Back width:

low pullie rows:

1 x 10 @ 1/2 stack

1 x 10 @ 3/4 stack

1 x 10 @ stack

Back thickness:

High rep dumbell deadlifts (i know but i had 5 mins before gym closed)

1 x 20 @ 65kg

END

Was a bit pressed for time, but other than that workout was ok i think.

want to get some elbow sleeves that will fit and possibly some olympic lifting shoes to help with my overhead pressing.


----------



## Guest

> in the Fatherland


DONT MENTION THE WAR !!!!!!!


----------



## wogihao

romper stomper said:


> DONT MENTION THE WAR !!!!!!!


lol i wondered when someone would make that joke.

Anyway training (or should i say feeding PMSL) is going well.

Been having a great time eating everything in sight that looks remotely edible.

Had some tasty sushi followed by *SHOCK* a beer and a pancake stack on the weekend.

Decided this week I would try the tescos priemum sausages the fancy butchers ones with stuff like apples ect in it. They taste great! such a diffrence from the savers ones.

Tonights training will be epic - it is inevitable.

Following on from a online convo i had with the man lol decided to get an opinion from a real life person lol - it was the same everyone else said that my back is big weakpoint for me and that overall i need to get bigger. :laugh: bitch.


----------



## Guest

wogihao said:


> Following on from a online convo i had with the man lol decided to get an opinion from a real life person lol -


So my opinion isnt good enough is that what your saying :cursing: :lol:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> So my opinion isnt good enough is that what your saying :cursing: :lol:


Lol - for someone who just got called "the man" your acting like someone put sand in your lube. :lol:

Pictures and webcams are fine, however real life opinions are also valuable.


----------



## Guest

wogihao said:


> Lol - for someone who just got called "the man" your acting like someone put sand in your lube. :lol:
> 
> Pictures and webcams are fine, however real life opinions are also valuable.


Make sure your eating your food because the man is....closing in on 105kg:thumb: and now i am off to buy more GUESS tank tops:rockon:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Make sure your eating your food because the man is....closing in on 105kg:thumb: and now i am off to buy more GUESS tank tops:rockon:


Hmmm guess i will have to up my coke ration again... PMSL today i have already consumed 300g of cottage cheese and i havent had my dinner yet :lol:

ah well 110kg or bust, will have to crack out the slin & Mr kippling. :beer:


----------



## chrismac

wogihao said:


> Decided this week I would try the tescos priemum sausages the fancy butchers ones with *stuff like apples* ect in it. .


Wogi - I am dissapointed in you.... wasting your time eating fruit when you could be slamming in more stodge and meat! :001_tt2:

How did that training session go?


----------



## Guest

> Following on from a online convo i had with the man lol decided to get an opinion from a real life person lol - it was the same everyone else said that my back is big weakpoint for me and that overall i need to get bigger


Good job I read all the thread.....you had me worried Woo :laugh::laugh:

Lin


----------



## dmcc

Con said:


> and now i am off to buy more GUESS tank tops:rockon:


Oh you huge poof!


----------



## wogihao

chrismac said:


> Wogi - I am dissapointed in you.... wasting your time eating fruit when you could be slamming in more stodge and meat! :001_tt2:
> 
> How did that training session go?


meh tonight training partner called, we usualy take another girl with us and she cant make wednesdays aparently so were go thursday instead.

yea about the stodge - i have plenty of that in the diet already PMSL. the fruit is partly in there to keep me regular.


----------



## wogihao

dmcc said:


> Oh you huge poof!


Wife was intrested in what this top ment when I explained she was "he wants people to guess if he gay??? mmmm what if bi-sexual??"

:lol:


----------



## smithy26

oh no this thread is turning all julian clarey , wog get a grip


----------



## chrismac

Loving the new avatar!


----------



## wogihao

smithy26 said:


> oh no this thread is turning all julian clarey , wog get a grip


Ok i will make it all hetro with a progress pic












chrismac said:


> Loving the new avatar!


haha yes i quite like it myself..


----------



## smithy26

waist is looking tiny mate


----------



## bkoz

your chest terable triceps are'nt that good....I cant believe after dissing many people about how they look you put pictures of yourself on looking like a prawn you cant compete in england cause youll get booooed of stage.........................................


----------



## Guest

bkoz said:


> your chest terable triceps are'nt that good....I cant believe after dissing many people about how they look you put pictures of yourself on looking like a prawn you cant compete in england cause youll get booooed of stage.........................................


What a positive post:rolleyes:

@dmcc: Dont talk ill of the guess clothing i own 10 shirts 2 jeans a hat and a wrist watch from there:thumb:


----------



## smithy26

bkoz said:


> your chest terable triceps are'nt that good....I cant believe after dissing many people about how they look you put pictures of yourself on looking like a prawn you cant compete in england cause youll get booooed of stage.........................................


im sure if the wogmeister has upset anyone they can stand up for them selves mate.

As for the trainning hope alls well mate, how u feel about your progresss so far. happy? or not?


----------



## winger

You either love Wogi or not. I do cause he shoots from the hip.

I know, go into a guys journal and just flame him, that is always a good thing...lol. :whistling:


----------



## wogihao

bkoz said:


> your chest terable triceps are'nt that good....I cant believe after dissing many people about how they look you put pictures of yourself on looking like a prawn you cant compete in england cause youll get booooed of stage.........................................


I am in awe, you can tell all this from a picture of my back?

Whilst its a intresting look, I dont think i have the antinea for it? how are you seeing this in my pictures?










To address your point of being booed of the stage, I guess that could happen its a chance I guess i would have to take but I know without being a cock that if the crowd was that harsh then the rest of my competitors would get booed off as well lol.

While it is true that nobodys knows what the final product will be on stage either way I will dominate my class in terms of height/weight ratio - Rember I have not stoped growing not by a long way. The trick will be to come in conditioned.

Unless you have a freaky situation like what happened to marsbars class where you had half of the city decided to turn up and compete I think i will not be embarrised.

In the end I do these things because I like them, I dont care what you or other people say realy - I know its not what suposed to be said but my idea its to become as big and freaky as I possibly can if you read this log carefully you would know the look I was going for is not curently in fashion and hasnt been since the 90s.

But to me thats irelivant - its my idea I what I want.

Ofcourse I will have some negative points against me (my back thickness and biceps would be my main concern now - chest isnt what it could be but its starting to get better its just one of my slower bodyparts).

I think i have mostly fixed the issues I had with back width with help from some clever people. Overall These past months I have made good progress I think. I even managed to bring my waist in a bit (im suprised at that because of the focus on compounds recently!).

To address your point about what I say to other people, Im sure I have stated this before. I try and give a honest opinion - I dont expect people to BS me and I wont do the same to them. In the end a honest opinion is nessary for progress to be made. Otherwise the emperor would still be walking around in his birthday suit...

The majority of people that i gave critique to took it as it was intended as friendly advice that was not submerged in a sea of nutt huggery and mutual masterbation.

And some of the people have made great progress and in some cases went on to prove me wrong. I aplaud that - Scott L is a good example. He came in incomplete got a bit of a roasting of a few of us but took all the advice on board and nailed it.

Im sorry if i offend your sence of order, but then you dont listen to your own council and flame me. :lol:

In the end we all must do the best we can and do what we think is right.


----------



## wogihao

smithy26 said:


> im sure if the wogmeister has upset anyone they can stand up for them selves mate.
> 
> As for the trainning hope alls well mate, how u feel about your progresss so far. happy? or not?


Im quite pleased with the progress i made with my back, that corected a major error. but theres still more to do. At the moment its a bit hard to see the progress in the rest of the body because im holding a fair bit of water lol.

Strenght is going up, Im likeing this DC training. Every trip to the gym is fun and i can make progress.

Overall im gaining weight but im not putting on a huge amount of crap so its not so bad.

now in a race with con to see who can get to 110kg PMSL

I made some changes to my cardio so now im feeling much healthyer - alough my collegues teese me as i get gassed easly.

This is a pic from the front not a masive diffrence but my biceps have filled out a bit more theres not the annoying gap at the elbow there used to be - chest is a bit more solid but overall not a big increase from the front.

However looking again at my pervious picture from the 25th last month I can see that the pose was slighty diffrent this one was more open than the last.

anyway overall need more size on the shoulders, chest, biceps, triceps.


----------



## Iron19

Your waist is nice and small mate when you compare it to the first pic you posted. If you could put more width on your traps your back would look really good with that small waist. But i think you have already said that you belive your back to be a weak point.

By the way liking your avatar.


----------



## wogihao

Iron19 said:


> Your waist is nice and small mate when you compare it to the first pic you posted. If you could put more width on your traps your back would look really good with that small waist. But i think you have already said that you belive your back to be a weak point.
> 
> By the way liking your avatar.


Thanks, I enjoyed the meal. PMSL

Yea I agree with you, I must make the traps and the whole back alot thicker.

I would say its one of my bigest weak points.


----------



## toxo

i think you should take your deadift weight right down and start again wiuth better form, this would do wonders for your back but you never listen to my advice anyway lol


----------



## wogihao

[email protected] said:


> i think you should take your deadift weight right down and start again wiuth better form, this would do wonders for your back but you never listen to my advice anyway lol


Yea I realy need to sort that out, I dont realy deadlift that heavy at the mo. Just been doing variations rows ect.

But yes, learning to deadlift properly is a big task for this comming summer! I will nail that exersise lol. When i go back to london were see if bulldog can take some time out his busy schedual to show me how its done lol.


----------



## toxo

from what i remeberfrom last time we trained back together you where rounding your lower back, i thin k because your hips are to far from the bar. if i was you i would try sumo as i think that style wouls fit your build alot better.

you have to deadlift m8 i know you can get a very good physique without then but i believe that if you want to have the best possible physique you can you have to do them.

as your doing the dc training why not try sumo deads and rack pulls?


----------



## wogihao

[email protected] said:


> from what i remeberfrom last time we trained back together you where rounding your lower back, i thin k because your hips are to far from the bar. if i was you i would try sumo as i think that style wouls fit your build alot better.
> 
> you have to deadlift m8 i know you can get a very good physique without then but i believe that if you want to have the best possible physique you can you have to do them.
> 
> as your doing the dc training why not try sumo deads and rack pulls?


Mmmmm sumo deadlifts I will give them a go. when i crush my toes i will curse your name lol.

Yea thats the bigest issue i have is lifting with a curved back. hmmm...


----------



## toxo

oh and wheres my copy of the dc dvd??? hhhhhmmmmmmm mother ****er


----------



## wogihao

[email protected] said:


> oh and wheres my copy of the dc dvd??? hhhhhmmmmmmm mother ****er


ahh man i have been very busy.


----------



## toxo

when you coming down next and have you heard anmything from andy or is he to good for the likes of us now he's done his pt course?


----------



## wogihao

[email protected] said:


> when you coming down next and have you heard anmything from andy or is he to good for the likes of us now he's done his pt course?


I havent heard anything from him for ages? does he still post on forums??

Last i heard he was still training at muscle works.


----------



## toxo

yep he's gone awol


----------



## adrian1436114556

i sympothise with you i could never grasp the dead lift ,bench squat ok but the dead lift would always leave me in pain more than pump,my problem was my spine length i belive being tall i did not naturaly fall into the movment and always looked awkward when the poundages went up so i knocked them on the head years ago.

i dont think my back development suffered ,heavy rows ,and narrow grip work for thickness weighted hypers for down in the xmas tree department.

i watch many guys train back and they pull through ther arms and do half movements ,usualy theyve got good biceps and **** back development.

full range of movment is critical.

if i could pic one exercise for back its straight bar on the pulldown machine reverse narrow grip and pull down to chest and let yourself hang and stretch at the top ,full rotation of the lats awsome pumps.


----------



## Marsbar

wogi .. give rack pulls a go .. more of a 'back; exercise than regular deadlifts (if that makes sense).

As for the comments about being laughed off stage .. I've yet to see a show were this has happened even if the competitors look sh1te .. it takes balls to get up on stage and people generally respect that. Having said that I think if you can get in condition then you should look well .. just don't get so hung up on bodyweight 

What are your legs looking like these days? Oh yeah .. agree with adrian .. straight arm pulldowns are an awesone and underrated exercise


----------



## winger

adrian said:


> if i could pic one exercise for back its straight bar on the pulldown machine reverse narrow grip and pull down to chest and let yourself hang and stretch at the top ,full rotation of the lats awsome pumps.





Marsbar said:


> Oh yeah .. agree with adrian .. straight arm pulldowns are an awesone and underrated exercise


So would you guys say pull-downs are better than pull-ups?


----------



## Marsbar

Winger .. hard to say .. I don't get anything from normal pulldowns and pull/chin ups are a similar move but I do find hammer strength machine pulldowns to be efective though. Straight arm pulldowns really hammer the lats but I would also include some rowing movements into my back workout.


----------



## adrian1436114556

pulldowns have always been preffered to pull ups for me,only because of my body weight.

they say lee haney never did a chin, rows and pull down work ,he also said he was too heavy for chins.

thats not to say chins are no good ,robby robinson did sets of 50 chins and has a legendary back.

find what suits and feel the movment.


----------



## toxo

i have seen britbb rep out on chins at 21st with 50kg strapped around his waist, but you do need to keep doing them or you will loose all he support strength needed to do chins, if i stop doing them for a few months even if im making progress on pull-downs i loose strenth on chins but not vice versa imo there completly different movements.


----------



## Littleluke

wogihao said:


> I am in awe, you can tell all this from a picture of my back?
> 
> Whilst its a intresting look, I dont think i have the antinea for it? how are you seeing this in my pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To address your point of being booed of the stage, I guess that could happen its a chance I guess i would have to take but I know without being a cock that if the crowd was that harsh then the rest of my competitors would get booed off as well lol.
> 
> While it is true that nobodys knows what the final product will be on stage *either way I will dominate my class in terms of height/weight ratio* - Rember I have not stoped growing not by a long way. The trick will be to come in conditioned.
> 
> Unless you have a freaky situation like what happened to marsbars class where you had half of the city decided to turn up and compete I think i will not be embarrised.
> 
> In the end I do these things because I like them, I dont care what you or other people say realy - I know its not what suposed to be said but my idea its to become as big and freaky as I possibly can if you read this log carefully you would know the look I was going for is not curently in fashion and hasnt been since the 90s.
> 
> But to me thats irelivant - its my idea I what I want.
> 
> Ofcourse I will have some negative points against me (my back thickness and biceps would be my main concern now - chest isnt what it could be but its starting to get better its just one of my slower bodyparts).
> 
> I think i have mostly fixed the issues I had with back width with help from some clever people. Overall These past months I have made good progress I think. I even managed to bring my waist in a bit (im suprised at that because of the focus on compounds recently!).
> 
> To address your point about what I say to other people, Im sure I have stated this before. I try and give a honest opinion - I dont expect people to BS me and I wont do the same to them. In the end a honest opinion is nessary for progress to be made. Otherwise the emperor would still be walking around in his birthday suit...
> 
> The majority of people that i gave critique to took it as it was intended as friendly advice that was not submerged in a sea of nutt huggery and mutual masterbation.
> 
> And some of the people have made great progress and in some cases went on to prove me wrong. I aplaud that - Scott L is a good example. He came in incomplete got a bit of a roasting of a few of us but took all the advice on board and nailed it.
> 
> Im sorry if i offend your sence of order, but then you dont listen to your own council and flame me. :lol:
> 
> In the end we all must do the best we can and do what we think is right.


Wogi - Just to address what you said above.

The judges don't care how much you weigh mate. It's all about how you look as a whole. Just focus on the weak points and make sure you come in absolutely shredded.


----------



## winger

I found Lee Haneys back workout. He has some stuff on youtube too but not his back workout. Click here.

IMO I think pull-ups are better than pull-downs for back width.


----------



## adrian1436114556

a bodybuilder doing weighted chins weighing over 20 stone is impresive fair play to britbb.

ok i must admit many moons ago when i first started trainning at my gym(17 years ago)i did chins ,sets of 20 i got up to .

i was 13 stone at the time .

for width find the widest pull down bar you can get and hold it right on the very ends.

i have seen tony freeman and ronnoie i think use a real long straight bar on the pulldown machine ,feels like your on a rack even before youve pulled a rep

right in the arm pit if you no what i mean .

im showing my age now but i new a guy that used to train with a bodybuilder called brian buchanon who could chin for reps with 4 ,20kg plates between his plates ,look that guy up on you tube winger and tell me if you have seen a v taper like it ,so your eather a chiner or a pulldown man ha ha.


----------



## winger

adrian said:


> but i new a guy that used to train with a bodybuilder called brian buchanon who could chin for reps with 4 ,20kg plates between his plates ,look that guy up on you tube winger and tell me if you have seen a v taper like it ,so your eather a chiner or a pulldown man ha ha.


How awesome does Brian Buchanan look! Now that is a taper for sure.

Sorry for the hijack Wogi. :whistling:










This is why I do pull-ups, click here. ....lol


----------



## adrian1436114556

yes sorry for hi jack mate but its constructive back exercise that will hopefully be a help.

see if you can find a full length front double bicep pose of buchanon.

27 inch waist was his claim to fame.


----------



## wogihao

No thats great fellas, Its all good info - I dont think its a hijack lol.

I just got in, but i will have a read through all your points in the morning and make some changes!

Cheers guys. :beer:


----------



## adrian1436114556

hey mate if it helps cool.

i will never ram stuff down peoples throat here.

just share what ive done and if they can take something from that ok,or if they think its a load of coblers thats cool as well.

im easy ,can you tell im not pre contest dietting at the mo ha ha.


----------



## wogihao

I will give the rack pulls a go, I will start from the begining weight wise and try and keep my back straighter.

I think the pulldowns are also a good idea - will use them in the future, in my gym they have a masive pulldown bar it must be 5ft long lol, will dust it down and give it a go.

About the height weight thing, i know in competitions they want ultra shredded look but I think its only natural to want to be as big as possible. That said i have seen guys that come in at 145lbs that look unreal... In this point though i would rather sacrifice a little conditioning and realy shock people (hopefully in a good way).

Oh and the pins are a bit more chunky i need to get round to shaveing them again and I will post some pictures. I was suposed to take some the other day but my friend came to early lol.

Thats an awesome V taper on that Brian Buchanan fella!


----------



## toxo

wogihao said:


> I will give the rack pulls a go, I will start from the begining weight wise and try and keep my back straighter.
> 
> I think the pulldowns are also a good idea - will use them in the future, in my gym they have a masive pulldown bar it must be 5ft long lol, will dust it down and give it a go.
> 
> About the height weight thing, i know in competitions they want ultra shredded look but I think its only natural to want to be as big as possible. That said i have seen guys that come in at 145lbs that look unreal... In this point though i would rather sacrifice a little conditioning and realy shock people (hopefully in a good way).
> 
> Oh and the pins are a bit more chunky i need to get round to shaveing them again and I will post some pictures. I was suposed to take some the other day but my friend came to early lol.
> 
> *Thats an awesome V taper on that **Brian Buchanan** fella*!


thats what you get from training at muscleworks


----------



## adrian1436114556

well i could tell you a storey about what judges are looking for mate,from my own experiance this year.

i went to my area qualifyer 240 pounds dry hard as nails, but on my tall frame i was looking a little stringy.

i placed 4th and last , but was still given an invite to the british final.

i asked a nabba judge where id gone wrong ,and the verdict was go away and fill out but keep the conditioning , so to cut a long storey short i made carb adjustments and eased up on cardio .

i went to the final at 245 and placed 5th

only 5 pounds but the muscle bellys were full ,so in answer to your question ultra shreded and dry does come at the sacrafice of size ,ultimatly you want to be dry hard and full .

easy to say i no , you will learn how your body reacts to different ratios of carbs,protien,and fats whilst dietting plus amount of cardio required.

and we are all different .you sound like you got your head screwed on so keep on it and good luck.


----------



## wogihao

adrian said:


> well i could tell you a storey about what judges are looking for mate,from my own experiance this year.
> 
> i went to my area qualifyer 240 pounds dry hard as nails, but on my tall frame i was looking a little stringy.
> 
> i placed 4th and last , but was still given an invite to the british final.
> 
> i asked a nabba judge where id gone wrong ,and the verdict was go away and fill out but keep the conditioning , so to cut a long storey short i made carb adjustments and eased up on cardio .
> 
> i went to the final at 245 and placed 5th
> 
> only 5 pounds but the muscle bellys were full ,so in answer to your question ultra shreded and dry does come at the sacrafice of size ,ultimatly you want to be dry hard and full .
> 
> easy to say i no , you will learn how your body reacts to different ratios of carbs,protien,and fats whilst dietting plus amount of cardio required.
> 
> and we are all different .you sound like you got your head screwed on so keep on it and good luck.


freaky shredded it is then... damit thats going to be much more difficult lol..

:beer:


----------



## wogihao

On a completely irelivant note I should be getting the lazer eye treatment soon! going for the consultation wednesday and assuming all goes well I shall no longer need my goggles!


----------



## cellaratt

wogihao said:


> On a completely irelivant note I should be getting the lazer eye treatment soon! going for the consultation wednesday and assuming all goes well I shall no longer need my goggles!


Thats great news wogi...let me know how that works out for ya...I'm interested in it but would like to hear real life experiance from real ppl.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

wogihao said:


> On a completely irelivant note I should be getting the lazer eye treatment soon! going for the consultation wednesday and assuming all goes well I shall no longer need my goggles!


...Until a couple of years down the line!!! My unc had laser surgery and guess what...he wears his glasses again!


----------



## wogihao

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> ...Until a couple of years down the line!!! My unc had laser surgery and guess what...he wears his glasses again!


hmmm i was going to ask about this at the consultation aparenty that suposed to be rare...

hhhmmmmmm

doohh.


----------



## wogihao

Today was another hot day, but much as i tried to justify posponeing leg day till a cooler time I pulled myself togeather and got busy.

BICEP:

Cable curls stack 2 x 15 (hold on last set and slow negative phase).

FORARMS:

Pinion curls 45kg 2 x 10 (hold on last set..)

HAMSTRINGS:

Hamstring curls 50kg x 20 (hold at peak at end)

QUADS:

Box squats:

1 x 10 @ 100kg warmup

1 x 6 @ 140kg

1 x 1 @ 160kg

1 x 1 @ 185kg - New PB.

CALVES:

Calf rases (standing) high block 2 x 20 @ stack plus 80kg

Remedial work - stabilisation of my legs with aductor/abductor machine.

2 x 20 @ stack + 10kg - forced reps and negatives on last 4 reps.

Finish:

Not a bad session. Was very hot but i enjoyed myself.


----------



## Guest

wogihao said:


> Today was another hot day, but much as i tried to justify posponeing leg day till a cooler time I pulled myself togeather and got busy.
> 
> BICEP:
> 
> Cable curls stack 2 x 15 (hold on last set and slow negative phase).
> 
> FORARMS:
> 
> Pinion curls 45kg 2 x 10 (hold on last set..)
> 
> HAMSTRINGS:
> 
> Hamstring curls 50kg x 20 (hold at peak at end)
> 
> QUADS:
> 
> Box squats:
> 
> 1 x 10 @ 100kg warmup
> 
> 1 x 6 @ 140kg
> 
> 1 x 1 @ 160kg
> 
> 1 x 1 @ 185kg - New PB.
> 
> CALVES:
> 
> Calf rases (standing) high block 2 x 20 @ stack plus 80kg
> 
> Remedial work - stabilisation of my legs with aductor/abductor machine.
> 
> 2 x 20 @ stack + 10kg - forced reps and negatives on last 4 reps.
> 
> Finish:
> 
> Not a bad session. Was very hot but i enjoyed myself.


This is not a DC work out whats with the one rep maxes are we doing bb or powerlifting?


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> This is not a DC work out whats with the one rep maxes are we doing bb or powerlifting?


Ahhh I was weak and gave in to my inner child today and went for a 1rep max atempt.:laugh: i blame the heat.

agreed though back to normal friday...


----------



## Guest

an interesting thread well written, can not read alll but have you lessened the workouts ?? as i would echo the same comments as many others far too much.


----------



## wogihao

romper stomper said:


> an interesting thread well written, can not read alll but have you lessened the workouts ?? as i would echo the same comments as many others far too much.


I started doing the DC training. (well atempting to anyway)

last nights workout..

CHEST - incline barbell bench press:

1 x 10 @ 72.5kg 1st warmup

1 x 10 @ 122.5kg 2nd warmup

1 x 4 @ 142.5kg with hold on the last rep.

streaching

SHOULDERS - military press

1 x 10 @ 62.5kg 1st warmup

1 x 10 @ 82.5kg 2nd warmup

1 x 7 @ 95kg with hold on the last rep.

TRICEPS - reverse bench press

1 x 10 @ 52.5kg 1st warmup

1 x 10 @ 82.5kg 2nd warmup

1 x 10 @ 102.5kg with static hold at the end

woohooo. going to do 112.5kg next time that was sweet.

BACK THICKNESS - Rack pulls (just bellow knee)

1 x 10 @ 62.5kg 1st warmup

1 x 10 @ 102.5kg 2nd warmup

1 x 8 @ 152.5kg 3rd warmup

1 x 4 @ 182.5kg with hold on the last rep

BACK WIDTH - pulldowns

1 x 10 @ 1/2 stack warmup

1 x 10 @ stack

1 x 8 @ stack + 15kg plate

END

Not bad I guess, incline was quite sexual & the reverse benching yesterday. looking forward to makeing better progress on the rack pulls but im trying to focus on the form and getting it right before adding to much weight.


----------



## toxo

i thought you where meant to do rest pause reps with dc ?


----------



## wogihao

[email protected] said:


> i thought you where meant to do rest pause reps with dc ?


yea i should say there RP, well the last few of the set usualy are anyway. i dont do them all the way trough.


----------



## toxo

lazy


----------



## wogihao

[email protected] said:


> lazy


yea im crap at the online journals, its all in my log book. (well to call it a book is a bit of a exageration more a jumble of my sheets of paper i take to the gym. :lol: )


----------



## toxo

what would dante say lol


----------



## adamdutton

i think even if you looked total crap and still got on stage this is a big accomplishment i reckon even if i looked like dorian yates i wouldnt have the bottle to compete, you look like your doing well to me and should look good on stage if you come in ripped to shreds look like you have some good width and a small waist. good luck


----------



## wogihao

adamdutton said:


> i think even if you looked total crap and still got on stage this is a big accomplishment i reckon even if i looked like dorian yates i wouldnt have the bottle to compete, you look like your doing well to me and should look good on stage if you come in ripped to shreds


 :thumbup1: Thanks adam, I just dont want to look like a swimwear model. Haha and to be honest if i got freaky ripped now thats what it would look like. I think with another year of growth i can make a good showing assuming my prep is fine.


----------



## adamdutton

im dieting at moment and iam scared of loosing my muscle but so far i have lost over a stone and dont seem to have lost any muscle iam loosing about 2 lbs a week. if you are eating good and training good by next year i doubt you will look like a swimwear model, just have to do some very clean bulking so you dont have to diet as much.


----------



## winger

Wogi post up some updated pics.


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> Wogi post up some updated pics.


I'll get some done end of next week.


----------



## wogihao

Totaly irelivant but possibly a warning to others, Tried waxing few days ago..

PAIN..

Only a deviant would recomend this lol. Silly me thinking it would be less hassle than shaving the chest wig...

Needless to say, NEVER AGAIN. PMSL.

Had a good night out last night, big meal out (some thai starter and a singapore duck main) with the wife and a friend and a nice wine (plus some cider).

Was funny on the way back i saw a guy walk straight into a shop front window he was so far gone.


----------



## cellaratt

Dude....waxing..... :wacko: What were you thinking...No need to be clean shavin until day of show right...? So why the unnecessary pain...Or is it a pain pleasure kind of thing...? I did once however try Nair for Men and it burned like a fooker so I stick to me razor blade.. :beer:


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> Dude....waxing..... :wacko: What were you thinking...No need to be clean shavin until day of show right...? So why the unnecessary pain...Or is it a pain pleasure kind of thing...? I did once however try Nair for Men and it burned like a fooker so I stick to me razor blade.. :beer:


Lol for the ladies bizarely they dont like hair all over the place..

shaving from now on..


----------



## Guest

> incline was quite sexual


HHHHHMmmmmmmmmnot too sure about that comment !!!!


----------



## wogihao

romper stomper said:


> HHHHHMmmmmmmmmnot too sure about that comment !!!!


Its just the way i talk. :lol:

I think it gets boring explaining the workout useing the same adjectives/verbs all the time. So I try and get a little bit creative with my writeing.

Another development in the wogi house, soon i will have my own lighting/backdrop for poseing pictures! finaly acurate lighting and postioning for poseing picture comparison.


----------



## toxo

wogihao said:


> Its just the way i talk. :lol:
> 
> I think it gets boring explaining the workout useing the same adjectives/verbs all the time. So I try and get a little bit creative with my writeing.
> 
> Another development in the wogi house, soon *i will have my own lighting/backdrop for poseing pictures! finaly acurate lighting and postioning for poseing picture comparison*.


now thats a man who takes is progress journal seriously lol


----------



## wogihao

[email protected] said:


> now thats a man who takes is progress journal seriously lol


 :lol: well its usefull for later on as well. That and wife complains that i dont take nice pictures of her enough. So this is a good solution.


----------



## winger

[email protected] said:


> now thats a man who takes is progress journal seriously lol


I gota agree [email protected] and love your avatar my good man!


----------



## Guest

> I think it gets boring explaining the workout useing the same adjectives/verbs all the time. So I try and get a little bit creative with my writeing.


well releif, i thought you could be one of those type of guys training in one of those type of gyms ;o)


----------



## wogihao

romper stomper said:


> well releif, i thought you could be one of those type of guys training in one of those type of gyms ;o)


If you see pumping iorn, Arnie talks about the pump being as good as cumming.. But yea its not that good for me (alough it explains why some train every day... :lol: )


----------



## wogihao

Todays training went somthing like this..

BICEPS:

Concentration curls (prison yard style).

1 x 10 @ 12.5kg oohh yea

1 x 10 @ 15kg

1 x 10 @ 20kg with hold at the end

FORARMS:

pinwheel curls:

1 x 10 @ 25kg

1 x 10 @ 35kg

1 x 10 @ 45kg

1 x 6 @ 55kg (with hold at end)

HAMSTRINGS:

Hamstring curls:

1 x 25 @ 15kg

1 x 25 @ 30kg

1 x 25 @ 45kg hold at the peak contraction of each rep.. pain..

CALVES:

Calf rases seated:

1 x 20 @ 50kg

1 x 20 @ 100kg (hold at top)

QUADS:

Front squats:

1 x 15 @ bar

1 x 15 @ 60kg

1 x 10 @ 80kg

1 x 20 @ 90kg rest pause set. (was sick after)

END:

a good workout.

this is a pinwheel curl






i do them one at a time, I can probably get a bit more next time i do them (2 weeks) i will have a play with the 60kg bad boys.


----------



## winger

wogihao said:


> this is a pinwheel curl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do them one at a time, I can probably get a bit more next time i do them (2 weeks) i will have a play with the 60kg bad boys.


Holy sh1t. That was awesome and I am going to try those next workout.

I do db curls heavy so this isn't too much of a stretch for me.


----------



## Guest

> (prison yard style).


back to the wall ???


----------



## greg fear

wogihao said:


> Totaly irelivant but possibly a warning to others, Tried waxing few days ago..
> 
> PAIN..
> 
> Only a deviant would recomend this lol. Silly me thinking it would be less hassle than shaving the chest wig...
> 
> Needless to say, NEVER AGAIN. PMSL.
> 
> Had a good night out last night, big meal out (some thai starter and a singapore duck main) with the wife and a friend and a nice wine (plus some cider).
> 
> Was funny on the way back i saw a guy walk straight into a shop front window he was so far gone.


use hair removal cream mate gets it off easy

then just moisturise after:thumb:


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> Holy sh1t. That was awesome and I am going to try those next workout.
> 
> I do db curls heavy so this isn't too much of a stretch for me.


I realy like them, you can lift much heavyer than a standard curl or hammer curl. I get more out of them then cheat curling to be fair as there more direct tension on the arms that way.



romper stomper said:


> back to the wall ???


haha - no sat on a bench. you see hispanics all the time in youtube videos doing these in carparks across america.



greg fear said:


> use hair removal cream mate gets it off easy
> 
> then just moisturise after:thumb:


DAMMM you know more about this than my wife! haha thanks for the info. however i think i will stick to shaveing as waxing is deffo bodering on mashocism.


----------



## wogihao

bulkaholic said:


> It's not waxing Wogi it's just a cream you smear on then 5 mins later all the hair drops out. Tried a few weeks ago as Greg said with moisturise afterwards and no itching at all(until now it's grown back half length)
> 
> The stuff is called VEET used to be immac(sh1t i seem to know a lot about girly creams to)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Colin


oooohhhhh I will investigate this further.... :beer:


----------



## greg fear

DAMMM you know more about this than my wife! haha thanks for the info. however i think i will stick to shaveing as waxing is deffo bodering on mashocism.


----------



## wogihao

greg fear said:


> lol thats because i know what the ladys like :tongue:
> 
> yes veet is the best one to use if you can get it give it ago :thumbup1:


haha yea i shall have to give it a go.


----------



## wogihao

Well my studio lighting hasnt arived yet however I took some progress pictures anyway (unfortunatly I couldnt show the pins as even i have some shame and droping my pants in the middle of the gym was to much.)


----------



## Guest

DAMN nice size increase there mate!


----------



## trickymicky69

do you ever train legs?

i suppose you just stand there doing bicep curls and looking at yourself?

lol

nice traps btw


----------



## winger

Looking good Wogi! :thumbup1:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> DAMN nice size increase there mate!


Thank you! these were pumped to buggery pictures though. haha unlike mr "all my progress pics are unpumped.." dam you!. You added alot of quality mass off that rebound!



trickymicky69 said:


> do you ever train legs?
> 
> i suppose you just stand there doing bicep curls and looking at yourself?
> 
> lol
> 
> nice traps btw


Haha well actualy arms are a weakness for me, i have very little shape to them in the double bicep pose. There one of my most dissapointing poses.

I enjoy overhead pressing alot, so i think my triceps tend to overpower them.

I enjoy training overhead pressing the best. Log lift used to be my fav event was i was training in strongman type stuff.

I like training my legs but there a weak-point for me because I lack hamstrings - its a constant annoyance to me. But hopefully i can corect this.

I was a lazy mofo today and didnt shave the pins so pictures would have been poor I shall get some done as soon as i get round to shaving the dam things. That said theres some pictures of me in my spanky red trunks you can see I train legs PMSL. (just not very well).



winger said:


> Looking good Wogi!


Thank you, you are too kind!


----------



## trickymicky69

wogihao said:


> Thank you! these were pumped to buggery pictures though. haha unlike mr "all my progress pics are unpumped.." dam you!. You added alot of quality mass off that rebound!
> 
> Haha well actualy arms are a weakness for me, i have very little shape to them in the double bicep pose. There one of my most dissapointing poses.
> 
> I enjoy overhead pressing alot, so i think my triceps tend to overpower them.
> 
> I enjoy training overhead pressing the best. Log lift used to be my fav event was i was training in strongman type stuff.
> 
> I like training my legs but there a weak-point for me because I lack hamstrings - its a constant annoyance to me. But hopefully i can corect this.
> 
> I was a lazy mofo today and didnt shave the pins so pictures would have been poor I shall get some done as soon as i get round to shaving the dam things. That said theres some pictures of me in my spanky red trunks you can see I train legs PMSL. (just not very well).
> 
> Thank you, you are too kind!


i was only winding you up anyhow

i like overheading pressing also as its very hard to cheat and is a very cavemanlike exercise which brings out my aggressive side when training


----------



## The Chauffeur

You've improved a lot Wogi, keep it up.


----------



## wogihao

cheers fellas,

and now for the not so good - you can see what i meen about my weak back and lack of arms...

haha the horror... the horror...


----------



## toxo

your to harsh on yourself m8. your fairly well rounded, i mean i have heard you say every bodypart is lagging behind and needs work lol


----------



## Guest

Lookin good Woo :thumb:

Lin x


----------



## greg fear

well done mate, some nice size you got there


----------



## notts890

awesome!

BEEFY traps

on your way to becoming uk-m's very own nasser :thumb:


----------



## nowatchamacalit

Like something Michaelangelo cut out.


----------



## adamdutton

looking good definatley put some good lean size on


----------



## DB

seem to have put on some good size!

a fair bit of gyno there aswell??


----------



## Littleluke

You look better mate! Much better. Agree with Baz though you appear to have some nasty gyno.


----------



## greg fear

i do agree with the gyno thing

but didnt want to say but he can take it 

apart from that looking gd


----------



## wogihao

haha well i must say im suprised at the positive coments.

about my pammies - yea its always been a bit of an issue its just going to get worse untill i get the glands removed. I'll get it sorted next year probably or 2010.


----------



## Littleluke

have you tried letro mate. It obviously won't solve the issue but can help reduce the size.


----------



## wogihao

Littleluke said:


> have you tried letro mate. It obviously won't solve the issue but can help reduce the size.


I have thought about this but the sides from letro are what puts me off same with the other AI's I would rather get as much growth as possible and just have the opp - then not have to worry about it after.


----------



## Magic Torch

wogihao said:


> I have thought about this but the sides from letro are what puts me off same with the other AI's I would rather get as much growth as possible and just have the opp - then not have to worry about it after.


Why not forget about your liver and kidneys too and when the AAS shoots them through get transplants? :lol:

Mate ancilleries are just as important as gear you know?


----------



## Littleluke

Explain the sides dude? I always use letro and I'm ok *neck twitches, tries to bite own ear* PMSL


----------



## wogihao

dont worry your ears and heads are safe.

I need time to think of a good expllanation as to my view. I will get back to you.


----------



## wogihao

Ok heres my reasioning,

We need estrogen to support GH and IGF-1 levels in the body if you use a harsh AI or infact any AI you will lower your estrogen levels thus lowering your GH and IGF-1 levels in the body.

for supporting bone/tendon/muscle strenght this is a bad idea, especialy when you consider that running harsh cycles does a number on you tendons because of the cortisol issues the last thing i want is already comprimized tendons/ligaments to be put under more pressure.

Everyone says that joint pain is a real issue with these drugs, thats one thing i dont need more off - im able to stay off painkillers now just about but if it got any worse i would need somthing. The estrogen sides are what are preventing my joints from causeing me even worse issues due to the water ect...

Im not happy about the estrogen rebound after the letro course either, I dont want somthing that will inhibit my gains that i have to run all the time.

I reasioned that it was better just to get the glands removed thus no more issues with gyno and it would meen that i could continue to run cycles gaining the full benifit from them without the worry of gyno or the AI issues inhibiting the steriods.


----------



## nowatchamacalit

I don't really know what I'm talking about when it comes to steroids, but would having the glands there not serve some kind of beneficial purpose for monitoring the estrogen/balance or lack of?


----------



## Littleluke

Emm interesting. I have used letro with my cycles and have made substantial gains. What I like about Letro is you know that the gains you make aren't water gains because eastrogen are low.

So in a way you may think your gains are being restricted but who wants water gain anyway? you only lose it after a course then panic that you're losing muscle.

As for joint pains, I personally don't suffer from this when using letro but that's me.


----------



## wogihao

nowatchamacalit said:


> I don't really know what I'm talking about when it comes to steroids, but would having the glands there not serve some kind of beneficial purpose for monitoring the estrogen/balance or lack of?


hmmm nipple glands as far as im aware in men dont serve any purpose, there like a evolutionary leftover. (like a chav's sence of shame its there but unused.)

The estrogen levels are just the body compensateing for silly amounts of test in the body. estrogen is good but can trigger crappy sides like gyno. however most efects are benifical - the water retention adds to joint and tendon health, estrogen boosts the bodys growth hormone, and igf-1 production.

also when you get the water retention it stretches the muscles facilia (the sack that your muscle is contained in) thus increaseing the ability for it to grow and get bigger.

i meen it looks bad but water rentention does sever a usefull purpose.


----------



## nowatchamacalit

OK, so gyno tells you estrogen is high.

Do you need to know how high estrogen is for any particular purpose?

Are there other ways to tell this apart from gyno?


----------



## wogihao

nowatchamacalit said:


> OK, so gyno tells you estrogen is high.
> 
> Do you need to know how high estrogen is for any particular purpose?
> 
> Are there other ways to tell this apart from gyno?


yes thats a indicator.

hmm you could tell from a blood pannel. If i had a good doctor i would use this every few weeks. On a cycle thats probably one of the most usefull tests you can get as you can fine tune your cycles with this infomation.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

wogi mate, you have got a lot bigger.


----------



## greg fear

i hate getting gyno whilst on a cycle

espically if u can see your man boobs poking out of your t-shirt

its not a good look, but i understand what u are saying,

each to his own i guess


----------



## wogihao

YetiMan said:


> wogi mate, you have got a lot bigger.


cheers!



greg fear said:


> i hate getting gyno whilst on a cycle
> 
> espically if u can see your man boobs poking out of your t-shirt
> 
> its not a good look, but i understand what u are saying,
> 
> each to his own i guess


Thanks greg, yea its annoying when your nips show - sadly its not the turn on for the women when a man has that. :lol:


----------



## Marsbar

ditto what luke said ..letro won't affect 'real' gains that much mate


----------



## wogihao

Marsbar said:


> ditto what luke said ..letro won't affect 'real' gains that much mate


Im going to use it in the comp prep so will be intresting to see its efects.


----------



## Marsbar

when does comp prep start? BTW ..looking solid in your avatar :0!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nowatchamacalit

It took me a while to see the gyno I must admit.

I had to look for it after other people had mentioned it.


----------



## hwb

wogihao said:


> I showed some of my pics to an ex the other night lol she couldnt beleve the diffrence (I was 19 last time I saw her lol). I said i would send her a signed photo and she was stoked.  (need to get a silver pen!)


LOL - I'm being talked about I see...

Scuse the late reply, Wogi just showed me this site. By the way, having seen the muscles in person I can confirm they're looking good... :thumb:

Reading on I see...



wogihao said:


> Had some tasty sushi followed by *SHOCK* a beer and a pancake stack on the weekend.


There we were eating sushi... he says something about how healthy it is... next he's asking if we want to go for ice cream after... :lol:

hwb.x


----------



## winger

Welcome to the board hwb. :thumbup1:


----------



## wogihao

Marsbar said:


> when does comp prep start? BTW ..looking solid in your avatar :0!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks mars, hmmm the lemmington spa show and the starts of tommorow are all at the end of the year (same as the munich one) so im aiming to come in contest shape at the second week of september 2009.

Im thinking about doing a 20-22 week prep so i have time to make mistakes and get the diet ect iorned out. I figured takeing it slow the first time would help learning the ropes and avoiding excessive lean tissue loss.

That would meen second week in april 2009 I would start my contest diet.



nowatchamacalit said:


> It took me a while to see the gyno I must admit.
> 
> I had to look for it after other people had mentioned it.


Awww thanks buddy - its still an issue though. Its much more noticable when i stand relaxed. I will get it sorted out later. I cant afford to lose points needlesly and I will get marked down for that no doubt.



hwb said:


> LOL - I'm being talked about I see...
> 
> Scuse the late reply, Wogi just showed me this site. By the way, having seen the muscles in person I can confirm they're looking good... :thumb:


Exelent we both agree then PMSL. :beer:



> There we were eating sushi... he says something about how healthy it is... next he's asking if we want to go for ice cream after... :lol:
> 
> hwb.x


Hey have to live the healthy lifestyle. I was hungry after the sushi and to balance out the angelic nutrition of the sushi i had to couple the demonic character of the icecream/pancakes.

Next time you come down no doubt I would have made further improvments. That said I should be up your way soon so we should go training then. Your have to show me a good gym in your area.

:thumb:


----------



## chrismac

Wogi - time to start painting yourself green!

Looking hench mate!


----------



## hackskii

Nice improvement Wog.

How much do you weigh in pounds?

How tall?

How long?................Just kidding....lol


----------



## wogihao

I was 106.25kg so thats.....234lbs im 5ft8ish (i straightend my spine a fair bit lol so i gained a little bit)

Its annoying because I know people that are that weight at my height and they look masive but they have very narrow waist (like 32"<) :cursing:

unforutnatly it dosent look good in the picture because(in the words of swiss tony) i have a fridge waist (im a 38" waist:confused1 so it makes everything else look smaller. (especialy arms)

Im trying to get to 110kg (just over 240lbs).

Then that will put me in a good postion for the comp prep next year hopefully when i start the prep my waist will come down alot im hopeing.


----------



## hackskii

38"?

Well, I thought it was much lower than that.


----------



## wogihao

hackskii said:


> 38"?
> 
> Well, I thought it was much lower than that.


Yea i dont know why its like that, I used to have a 30" waist when i didnt train :confused1:

I will have to find some way to reduce the waist otherwise its just going to keep growing.


----------



## greg fear

wogihao said:


> I was 106.25kg so thats.....234lbs im 5ft8ish (i straightend my spine a fair bit lol so i gained a little bit)
> 
> Its annoying because I know people that are that weight at my height and they look masive but they have very narrow waist (like 32"<) :cursing:
> 
> unforutnatly it dosent look good in the picture because(in the words of swiss tony) i have a fridge waist (im a 38" waist:confused1 so it makes everything else look smaller. (especialy arms)
> 
> Im trying to get to 110kg (just over 240lbs).
> 
> Then that will put me in a good postion for the comp prep next year hopefully when i start the prep my waist will come down alot im hopeing.


dont worry about your waist too much mate, you will be suprised

as soon as you start dieting for your show the inches will drop offit

mine went from 34/35 dwn to 28 so no doubt yours will be where u want it to be


----------



## Five-O

wogihao said:


> I was 106.25kg so thats.....234lbs im 5ft8ish (i straightend my spine a fair bit lol so i gained a little bit)
> 
> Its annoying because I know people that are that weight at my height and they look masive but they have very narrow waist (like 32"<) :cursing:
> 
> unforutnatly it dosent look good in the picture because(in the words of swiss tony) i have a fridge waist (im a 38" waist:confused1 so it makes everything else look smaller. (especialy arms)
> 
> Im trying to get to 110kg (just over 240lbs).
> 
> Then that will put me in a good postion for the comp prep next year hopefully when i start the prep my waist will come down alot im hopeing.


What the fvck have you been eating and taking to get to that mate? bloody hell I remember your front room antics!

You've come a long way since then mukka, well done!


----------



## Littleluke

Greg is spot on regarding your waist mate. When you diet it really reduces in inches. On stage I think it was about 27inches at 5ft 7 so it looked tiny, when in the off season I wore 34inch trousers without a belt! They were held up by my squatters ass and thighs LOL. I MISS BEING SHREDDED.. Will be big and leanin the coming months


----------



## wogihao

greg fear said:


> dont worry about your waist too much mate, you will be suprised
> 
> as soon as you start dieting for your show the inches will drop offit
> 
> mine went from 34/35 dwn to 28 so no doubt yours will be where u want it to be


Ahhh I realy hope so Greg!



Five-O said:


> What the fvck have you been eating and taking to get to that mate? bloody hell I remember your front room antics!
> 
> You've come a long way since then mukka, well done!


Thanks jimmy, I miss the front room vids sometimes haha maby i will revisit them at some point. Mosty i ate anything that was availble. The gear was just lots of test, tren, various orals & insulin.



Littleluke said:


> Greg is spot on regarding your waist mate. When you diet it really reduces in inches. On stage I think it was about 27inches at 5ft 7 so it looked tiny, when in the off season I wore 34inch trousers without a belt! They were held up by my squatters ass and thighs LOL. I MISS BEING SHREDDED.. Will be big and leanin the coming months


Yes this has releved alot of the worry about my waist! hopefully i can acheve a similar loss of waist size!!! :beer:


----------



## Littleluke

No-one can say an exact waist size but I recon you could get down easily to 32/33. When you're carb depleated your waist feels so flat!!! IT'S AMAZING.. I loved sitting there with no rolls LOL.. I have a bakery on my stomach now!!


----------



## hackskii

Hey Wog, do a before and after pic with the time frame.


----------



## wogihao

hackskii said:


> Hey Wog, do a before and after pic with the time frame.


Sure from when i started bodybuilding last year eh..

give me a sec.


----------



## The Chauffeur

Five-O said:


> What the fvck have you been eating and taking to get to that mate? bloody hell I remember your front room antics!
> 
> You've come a long way since then mukka, well done!


lol i was thinking the same, you don't look like your a 38" waist


----------



## Five-O

Littleluke said:


> No-one can say an exact waist size but I recon you could get down easily to 32/33. When you're carb depleated your waist feels so flat!!! IT'S AMAZING.. I loved sitting there with no rolls LOL.. I have a bakery on my stomach now!!


I don't half know what you mean there, I have fvckin bakery factory....pmsl:laugh:


----------



## Five-O

wogihao said:


> Thanks jimmy, I miss the front room vids sometimes haha maby i will revisit them at some point. Mosty i ate anything that was availble. The gear was just lots of test, tren, various orals & insulin.


Well good on ya mate, I got to 215lbs and sorta tailed off, I just couldn't keep eating like I was, props though, id like to get up there sometime, maybe let my weight stabalise properly. :thumbup1:


----------



## wogihao

This was taken 22.05.2007

these are the last natural pictures of me.




























on the 25th i did my first cycle of test e (250mg p/w).

and the rest is history lol.

this is from my post on this site from 11.12.07 i had done a couple more cycles at that point..










I was still training for strenght then it was october of that year i decided to give the bodybuilding a go.

I have the picture from when i switched on my other pc I can get them later lol.

I know some will critizise me for my choices ect, sometimes at night i too do this.

But in the end I would not have changed it I accept every choice i made and would do the same again gladly.

I know its not what everyone thinks of as good ect but I am quite pleased with my progress so far I just hope I can continue to make progress.

Nobody can be truly 100% happy with there progress (as can be seen by this log lol) but looking back i am not dissapointed.

I dont advice others to do what I did, its not for everyone but I think it was the right choice for my objectives.


----------



## wogihao

Five-O said:


> Well good on ya mate, I got to 215lbs and sorta tailed off, I just couldn't keep eating like I was, props though, id like to get up there sometime, maybe let my weight stabalise properly. :thumbup1:


Cheers jimmy it was your site and the guys on it that helped me alot I couldnt have acheved this without that help. :thumbup1:


----------



## Five-O

wogihao said:


> Cheers jimmy it was your site and the guys on it that helped me alot I couldnt have acheved this without that help. :thumbup1:


 :beer:


----------



## hackskii

Oh Wogi, I love our honesty.

I do agree that what you are doing is not for everyone.

I do like how you like to analize things.

Your words:

"I know some will critizise me for my choices ect, sometimes at night i too do this."

You are not alone little brother on life's choices. In the end those choices are yours and yours alone. At the time choices make sense, no sense in second guessing your choices, after all they are yours..................

I have not read your entire journal, although I will follow it from here on out......

I think you made huge gains from the youtube in home video's.............

If I had any words of advice it would be to do more back movements....

Not being critical, just and observation from the old guy.........

Cheers


----------



## winger

That waist doesn't look like 38" to me either.

Once again looking good and keep up the good work.

I loved the home videos too, nothing like moving over the t.v. and coffee table to do your dead lifts..lol.


----------



## greg fear

Littleluke said:


> No-one can say an exact waist size but I recon you could get down easily to 32/33. When you're carb depleated your waist feels so flat!!! IT'S AMAZING.. I loved sitting there with no rolls LOL.. I have a bakery on my stomach now!!


pmsl me too :whistling:


----------



## wogihao

hackskii said:


> Oh Wogi, I love our honesty.
> 
> I do agree that what you are doing is not for everyone.
> 
> I do like how you like to analize things.
> 
> Your words:
> 
> "I know some will critizise me for my choices ect, sometimes at night i too do this."
> 
> You are not alone little brother on life's choices. In the end those choices are yours and yours alone. At the time choices make sense, no sense in second guessing your choices, after all they are yours..................
> 
> I have not read your entire journal, although I will follow it from here on out......
> 
> I think you made huge gains from the youtube in home video's.............
> 
> If I had any words of advice it would be to do more back movements....
> 
> Not being critical, just and observation from the old guy.........
> 
> Cheers


Thank you scott, I apreciate your advice - Its very true theres a lack of back thickness and width. I have neglected my back in the past because honestly i hated doing the exersises. But now i am concentrateing on fixing this error.

Winger - haha thanks, im glad i can hide the fridge that well. I took some video in the gym but there terible quality - the camera is not so good at captureing video. Im going to start useing my wifes DV camera and make better quality videos (assuming i can get someone to video it lol - sadly i think it will be a tripod).


----------



## Guest

Well wogi from you have made very good progress since last year. However you still have to progress further if to compete. You need to sort the gyno issues out (that is a big must, what is your pct protocol ???) and pack on as much mass as possible. I have seem many comps and the standards do seem to get better and better, you still have lots and lots of hard hard work to do (In my opinion) before being ready.

What med plans do you have for next year or this ????? (Germans will have everthing planned out to the last T, hence the waxing etc all in the prep).

But well done and carry on the with the blog its the first one i look at these days (how freaking sad am i ??? )

romper


----------



## wogihao

Thanks,

Yes your right I need to increase my overall size to have enough mass to refine for the contests (especialy in germany). (probably another 20kg then i will be in a good postion to start the prep).

I do burst/cruse cycles so i never come off. Thus there is no PCT.

My plan is to do a series of burst cruses with test/tren/insulin with a number of orals. for the bulkers. hopefully I will respond well. I know some will say just stay on at high dosages through the year but im worried i will burn out and not get a good responce.

The shows start on the 26th October 2009 till november so its around 3 weeks between the 3 comps. I have to decided what one is the most important and base the prep around that.

The contest prep is somthing I realy need to research well as I dont know a whole lot about this.


----------



## thestudbeast

Man some of your idea's aren't too healthy but the results can't really be argued with. Lots of food + heavy weights plus a good splashing of gear = get big quick........... who'd of figured :laugh:.


----------



## winger

thestudbeast said:


> Man some of your idea's aren't too healthy but the results can't really be argued with. Lots of food + heavy weights plus a good splashing of gear = get big quick........... who'd of figured :laugh:.


You really have a way with words. :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Dear Wogi

Don't know weather the following will offend it is not meant to, but the comments and many assumptions are critical, so I apologize in advance if any offence caused.

You have been bodybuilding for over a year and are now on short burst cycles, so "never off" so to speak and never off means no pct.

Well my assumption is that your life in bodybuilding will be a short one, you are using far too early after starting and the above cycle style of use will equal one large meltdown with little muscle kept in the end. Your previous training regime was and uneducated one and shows your lack of experience, and this comes from a person whose programs are (so I have been told close to overtraining). I am glad that you have amended this.

This thread should be starting next year after some solid natural gains made and kept and it should read Wogis 2010 comp log, " the stronger the foundations the larger the structure it can support", pure and simple. You are probably a long way off a natural sustainable bodyweight so will need to carry on using to maintain and use more for your body to react the way it did the first time/first course and to carry on gaining. Your gyno shows there are problems with levels of estrogen and therefore problems with the way you are approaching your courses and therapies this needs to be addressed the sooner the better.

What you are doing works and that as was stated argued in your pics a great improvement but will any be kept that's my question?

You have your mind set and told of your intentions online for all to see and read, so you will carry on regardless of the above. So what I would recommend wogi is firstly to come off you current courses and get proper pct then get bloods done to see where you are and if there needs to be more adjustments. Train naturally for a while and see what you have kept (use all the usual creatine and the like) take stock and think what have I kept. You have your youth and ambition to keep focused

Then you have your natural base with which to gauge developments I would then use a "proper cycling methodology with periods of off and proper pct, and the odd blood test.

Still aim to compete (you may have to lower your sights and enter a British competition with a lot lower standards &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Not ;o). You can revert to "staying on" next year if progress is too slow, but remember when coming off you will crash somewhat. You may have estrogen sensitivity so wisely choose the compounds to use.

I will still carry on reading this log it does interest me so carry on writing, but please think of my comments, think long term not short bursts, then you will be around when all the **** taking "bloat in a syringe boys" have long since gone.

Regards

Romper


----------



## Guest

romper stomper said:


> Dear Wogi
> 
> Don't know weather the following will offend it is not meant to, but the comments and many assumptions are critical, so I apologize in advance if any offence caused.
> 
> You have been bodybuilding for over a year and are now on short burst cycles, so "never off" so to speak and never off means no pct.
> 
> Well my assumption is that your life in bodybuilding will be a short one, you are using far too early after starting and the above cycle style of use will equal one large meltdown with little muscle kept in the end. Your previous training regime was and uneducated one and shows your lack of experience, and this comes from a person whose programs are (so I have been told close to overtraining). I am glad that you have amended this.
> 
> This thread should be starting next year after some solid natural gains made and kept and it should read Wogis 2010 comp log, " the stronger the foundations the larger the structure it can support", pure and simple. You are probably a long way off a natural sustainable bodyweight so will need to carry on using to maintain and use more for your body to react the way it did the first time/first course and to carry on gaining. Your gyno shows there are problems with levels of estrogen and therefore problems with the way you are approaching your courses and therapies this needs to be addressed the sooner the better.
> 
> What you are doing works and that as was stated argued in your pics a great improvement but will any be kept that's my question?
> 
> You have your mind set and told of your intentions online for all to see and read, so you will carry on regardless of the above. So what I would recommend wogi is firstly to come off you current courses and get proper pct then get bloods done to see where you are and if there needs to be more adjustments. Train naturally for a while and see what you have kept (use all the usual creatine and the like) take stock and think what have I kept. You have your youth and ambition to keep focused
> 
> Then you have your natural base with which to gauge developments I would then use a "proper cycling methodology with periods of off and proper pct, and the odd blood test.
> 
> Still aim to compete (you may have to lower your sights and enter a British competition with a lot lower standards &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Not ;o). You can revert to "staying on" next year if progress is too slow, but remember when coming off you will crash somewhat. You may have estrogen sensitivity so wisely choose the compounds to use.
> 
> I will still carry on reading this log it does interest me so carry on writing, but please think of my comments, think long term not short bursts, then you will be around when all the **** taking "bloat in a syringe boys" have long since gone.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Romper


Very good post Romper:thumbup1:

In Wogi's defence he is doing what a lot of guys do but they just arent honest about it.

I agree diet and training is the most important component so i am glad he is realising this now.


----------



## Guest

> In Wogi's defence he is doing what a lot of guys do but they just arent honest about it.


]

I fully agree with wogis honesty my opinion he has outlined much even points he knows will be critisised, and its hats off from me on that.


----------



## thestudbeast

Why should he come off, why is running PCT drugs more healthy than running a cruise of say 150mg of test? And if he never intends to come off (lets say at least TRT doses, then the whole argument you put forward is void).


----------



## thestudbeast

winger said:


> You really have a way with words. :whistling:


This is Wogi's diary, he is the king of bluntness  , anything I say in here in naturally over shadowed.


----------



## Guest

> Why should he come off, why is running PCT drugs more healthy than running a cruise of say 150mg of test? And if he never intends to come off (lets say at least TRT doses, then the whole argument you put forward is void).


read all of what i write, the reason he should come off is he is growing tits, and think if he stays on what he is on what will he be like in a year ??? there are problems now they need to be addressed, would you not think so ??.


----------



## thestudbeast

romper stomper said:


> read all of what i write, the reason he should come off is he is growing tits, and think if he stays on what he is on what will he be like in a year ??? there are problems now they need to be addressed, would you not think so ??.


No running a TRT dose will not agrivate gyno infact it would be better to run a low dose of test with letro to combat gyno signs as it the test/estrogen balance that causes and agrivates gyno. If he comes off he'll get a large estrogen rebound and a large drop in test making the situation 100 times worse. There are some good reasons to come off but thats not one of them. BTW I must of missed wogi's gyno, I'll go back and search the thread.


----------



## Guest

> No running a TRT dose will not agrivate gyno infact it would be better to run a low dose of test with letro to combat gyno signs as it the test/estrogen balance that causes and agrivates gyno.


I agree but he is going to stay on forever ???? he is too young for that, he can combat the gyno as you have stated but he will have to come off sometime and then he will get more prolbems the longer he is on, would you not agree ??


----------



## thestudbeast

romper stomper said:


> I agree but he is going to stay on forever ???? he is too young for that, he can combat the gyno as you have stated but he will have to come off sometime and then he will get more prolbems the longer he is on, would you not agree ??


The main issue will be regaining natural testosterone production, so it depends if he's prepared to stay on a TRT dose for life, I don't know what dose Wogi cruises on so I could not comment on any other health implications, PCT meds have very serious health risks also so IMO it's tough to weight up the total risk either way. I'd personally be more worried about his diet as some idiots on this board are spreading the idea that diet does not effect cholesterol, a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.


----------



## Guest

> a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.


esp in the steriod world,i agree with what you say the natural test production, some get away with just supplements and otc test boosters for PCT, which is all well and good as i aslo agree with your comments on PCT drugs have risks. Old style taper off and wait for natural test to start kicking in also has risks.


----------



## Guest

> TRT dose for life


what would the sots of that be i wonder ??? ok if over 50 or 60 ;o)


----------



## wogihao

To address the points in the previous posts (thanks guys honest opinons are always apreciated!)

About the amount of sustainable mass off gear - I have no idea but my hunch is next to nothing would remain after i finish with the gear. However this in a way is good for me after i retire i dont want to have all that bulk to live with my whole life - its very limiting even now, who knows what it would be like 10-20kg heavyer.

See I have to have help getting dressed in the morning as it stands, i cant move my shoulders/arms properly. my shoes are all velcro/slip on for a reasion lol. I cant wake up without pins and needles in my limbs (anyone know how to stop that feel free)..

The constant sweating is annoying also.

Anyway enough ****ing and moaning about these small things though.. haha just theres no way after im done i want that for the rest of my life.

about doing a PCT course and bloods - an intresting idea. I had a very bad reaction to the PCT meds last time i tried that. my eyesight went down the plug hole, I felt terible - like a woman with PMT. was very emotional ect... Theres no way I want to do that on a regular basis plus i lost alot of the gains that I had worked hard to get on cycle.

I only have a limited time to compete (my timeframe is 5-7 years) so I need to maximise the growth within this time period - I figured it would be better to grow as much as i could and get out.

This pretty much ment going on perm. In reality many people do this there just in deniyal with a 6 week PCT and 1 week clean before going back on - i cant imagine how bad that is for the body on a endocrological rollercoaster. But thats there choice.

I didnt want to do high dosages all the time, I looked at what the fellas from the 90s (like Ian Harrison) did and figured well if it worked for them it must work. The body is not so diffrent sure theres people with better responces ect but It was better to find out early if i could respond well rather than spend 3 years spinning my wheels.

I cant risk the catabolic backlash from PCT it would destroy many of the gains i have made this year, it would set me back at least 6 months. Added to that the estrogenic rebound would make my sides worse before they got better.

If I were honest my thinking is im 26 now, by the time im finished with bodybuilding im going to be 31-33 I dont expect to recover my natural test levels after - my plan is to use TRT after I retire (more from a health and wellness point of view).

The burst cruse method lets you maintain the artifical mass you gained on the burst but also gives you a break from the high dosages. Thats the method that the DC guys use for cycleing (see cycleing for pennies).

This is also suported by the work of guys like Trevor Smith, and Katsumi Kitamura.

If i had the money I would just run hgh/insulin/igf-1 all the time without useing steriods untill the contest prep. but unfortunatly I dont have a trust fund lol.

I need to add more mass overall to be able to compete in a way I would like so I need to continue with my orignal plan. I never said it was heathy but it is efective. I can only hope that I continue to respond to the training and drugs in the way i did before (I guess thats all we can hope for in the end).

I would get bloods but i have no baseline to compare it to - even if i came off now with a good PCT realisticly after what I have done it would take months and months (maby a year) to get back to a normal baseline. I cant afford to take that much time.

Even if the results were bad, I wouldnt change my plan irespective of health - people live there whole lives unhappy with regret over what they should have/could have done. I dont want to be this type of person.

I would rather know I acheved what I wanted and accept the potential concequences of my actions. But in the end its my road and I knew it might cost me but in all honestly i dont care.

But yes looking back if i had my time again I would have done regular blood work.

With regards to training ect I am now makeing exelent gains training (cough cough 2-3 times a week) but i do cardio every day to keep the fat off.

I found after an inital period of adjustment the DC training method is very good - I will continue to use this in the future untill it does not work.

Like i said before about the gyno its a issue for sure but I would rather just take the operation and be done with it than have the constant worry of flairups during my perperation.

Even if i totaly bomb in 2009 the rebound i will get from the shows will be well worth the preperation. it will meen that 2010 will be a good year all other varibles staying the same.

Thanks for your opinions guys - I hope I have explained my reasioning as best I can. its always nice to hear some diffrent voices and views.


----------



## toxo

wogihao said:


> .
> 
> about doing a PCT course and bloods - an intresting idea. I had a very bad reaction to the PCT meds last time i tried that. my eyesight went down the plug hole, I felt terible - like a woman with PMT. was very emotional ect... Theres no way I want to do that on a regular basis plus i lost alot of the gains that I had worked hard to get on cycle.


have you considered that you had a bad pcy because of the length of time you where on?


----------



## wogihao

[email protected] said:


> have you considered that you had a bad pcy because of the length of time you where on?


nah that was teh first time i did the cycle that 10 weeker of 250mg of test lol...


----------



## thestudbeast

One thing Wogi for health protection I'd go for a high level of omega 3, your diet will be skying your cholesterol, no doubt effecting your circulation, now eating plenty of makrel would be the best way to go as it would also provide CQ10 which helps with blood pressure but no doubt like most it's not to your taste so supplementation becomes the best route. Omega 3 is just about the only route I know of to effectivly lower cholesterol and protect from heart disease DESPITE and bad diet, well apart from exercise  . Respect to what your doing even if in my humble opinion it's crazy  , got to love how far some will take it.


----------



## toxo

really i thought you where on for like 24 weeks?


----------



## Guest

a good reply wogi it gives all your thoughts on the matter (and your a whitty one with the little all drugs ;o) .



> who knows what it would be like 10-20kg heavyer.


You begin to look clumsy as you start bumping into things because of width.

Anyway what are your course plans for the rest of this year and next ?? Map out what you are going to do (there will be many comments on that) but there may well be some good tips from guys who have done the same thing for the same reasons, its well out of my ballpark. I am in long term for a long haul so want to increase my bodyweight gradually only using to push past sticking points and continue on, i will use hard gain drugs with properties that are not harsh on the system and give few sides, but have high retention qualities.

i agree with the gh comments ;o). and best of luck to you after all this and another years + worth i hope the F^^k you win something.

you make for an interesting read anyway wogi


----------



## Guest

> got to love how far some will take it.


fully agree and it makes very interesting reading


----------



## wogihao

[email protected] said:


> really i thought you where on for like 24 weeks?


nah basicly what happened was I did the first cycle bombed in PCT and went back on. (after about a week)


----------



## wogihao

thestudbeast said:


> One thing Wogi for health protection I'd go for a high level of omega 3, your diet will be skying your cholesterol, no doubt effecting your circulation, now eating plenty of makrel would be the best way to go as it would also provide CQ10 which helps with blood pressure but no doubt like most it's not to your taste so supplementation becomes the best route. Omega 3 is just about the only route I know of to effectivly lower cholesterol and protect from heart disease DESPITE and bad diet, well apart from exercise  . Respect to what your doing even if in my humble opinion it's crazy  , got to love how far some will take it.


I eat a fair bit of garlic that suposed to help, my wife puts various herbs ect in the food (i dont know what they are but they keep the BP fairly stable).

hmm omega 3 eh... I will look into this.

I think this is the big part of what most people miss its not just about banging in gear theres the control of BP ect...


----------



## toxo

wogihao said:


> nah basicly what happened was I did the first cycle bombed in PCT and went back on. (after about a week)


----------



## wogihao

romper stomper said:


> a good reply wogi it gives all your thoughts on the matter (and your a whitty one with the little all drugs ;o) .
> 
> You begin to look clumsy as you start bumping into things because of width.
> 
> Anyway what are your course plans for the rest of this year and next ?? Map out what you are going to do (there will be many comments on that) but there may well be some good tips from guys who have done the same thing for the same reasons, its well out of my ballpark. I am in long term for a long haul so want to increase my bodyweight gradually only using to push past sticking points and continue on, i will use hard gain drugs with properties that are not harsh on the system and give few sides, but have high retention qualities.
> 
> i agree with the gh comments ;o). and best of luck to you after all this and another years + worth i hope the F^^k you win something.
> 
> you make for an interesting read anyway wogi


The plan outline,

I compete for 5-7 years, every year in this period I do 2-3 compition (probably one in germany and one or more in the UK). The stars of tommorow comp would give me a long time to prerpare for the British finals if i did well in it, hopefully I can qualify in year 3-4.

This would build a competitve history that I could use as a trainer in the future.

the long term goal is to work in Japan as a trainer (possibly open a gym)and set up a suplement company.

The next year will be spent doing a series of 3-6 weeks bulks (depending on how I respond). with a cruse of 3-6 weeks depending on the lenght of the burst.

22 weeks out from the first show (october 26-27th 2009) so that meens mid may I will start my prep. This point is still on the drawing board as I need to research this more carefully - in the end i will probably just get someone to do the brain work for the whole prep for me.

the other shows are in early november (have to confirm that) so for a few weeks I will need to hold condition.

I plan to finish the seasion in Germany and I can then have a holiday and recover.

I will take 2 weeks of training, and then December I will start training again for the next year (probably do the same plan as 2009)


----------



## greg fear

wogihao said:


> I eat a fair bit of garlic that suposed to help, my wife puts various herbs ect in the food (i dont know what they are but they keep the BP fairly stable).
> 
> hmm omega 3 eh... I will look into this.
> 
> I think this is the big part of what most people miss its not just about banging in gear theres the control of BP ect...


i assumed u would be using omega 3's they are very good mate

for health and helps you not store fat

i take about 10 a day not saying you need that much but there are good

read up on it when you get a chance im sure you will start to include them


----------



## toxo

wogi i think it was probably more of a mental thing then anything else ragarding your pct. your always going to loose a bit of strength and size but nothing drastic. take me for example i have been of gear for about 4 or 5 months with about 3 workouts in that whole time and i have only lost around a stone plus i have been doing around 3 hours of mma 4x a week, so i reckon if i was working out i would be around the same size and strength was i was on gear bar maybe 10-15%. even if you did no pct after 10 weeks on 25omg of test i dont think you would of had a massive crash.


----------



## wogihao

[email protected] said:


> wogi i think it was probably more of a mental thing then anything else ragarding your pct. your always going to loose a bit of strength and size but nothing drastic. take me for example i have been of gear for about 4 or 5 months with about 3 workouts in that whole time and i have only lost around a stone plus i have been doing around 3 hours of mma 4x a week, so i reckon if i was working out i would be around the same size and strength was i was on gear bar maybe 10-15%. even if you did no pct after 10 weeks on 25omg of test i dont think you would of had a massive crash.


hmmmmm I just had a bad reaction to the clomid.


----------



## Guest

> the long term goal is to work in Japan as a trainer


Why Japan ?? very expensive for setting anything up,i am in the biz of designing setting up an managment of fitness/heath clubs and live and work in shanghai.

If you want japan be prepared to live in an apartment the size of a shoe box and pay crazy rents. Japs are a little zenophiobic (unlike the germs)


----------



## Guest

> 22 weeks out from the first show (october 26-27th 2009) so that meens mid may I will start my prep. This point is still on the drawing board as I need to research this more carefully - in the end i will probably just get someone to do the brain work for the whole prep for me.


Ha ha give lost soul a pm ;o)


----------



## wogihao

romper stomper said:


> Why Japan ?? very expensive for setting anything up,i am in the biz of designing setting up an managment of fitness/heath clubs and live and work in shanghai.
> 
> If you want japan be prepared to live in an apartment the size of a shoe box and pay crazy rents. Japs are a little zenophiobic (unlike the germs)


My wife is Japanese, I quite like it there. But yes its expensive to set up a busness there but life is very soft (how i like it haha).

I liked Poland myself, thats my kinda place lol. But wife didnt get on so well.

She thinks funny enough that Germany would be a cool place to live - some of her friends work there (in the south) and said it was great. Were know more after we visit the place. But yea I guess its a possiblity.


----------



## hackskii

Wogi, if you are using GH at the moment this is the reason for the pins and needles in your limbs.

No doubt over time long term use will hammer your lipid profile, burn out your adrenals, compromise your good thoughts too.

I had a buddy on for years, he looked great on the outside, he made some awesome gains, but in the end he went to the docs and he had terrible lipid profile and his HDL's happened to be the worst the doctor ever saw.

He ended up with very high cholesterol, high blood pressure, had massive depression, panic attacks and quite literally was a wreck.

He came off and got sorted only to lose his size and get fat, so he did what most do and went back on..

It would not hurt you to come off for a while and let things set back to normal, the go back on.

Just keep an eye on things and if things start falling apart, it will be time to come off.

Depression is common for those that dont come off.

Tapering to TRT doses will help things with lipid profiles and stuff, but it could take months for your levels to look somewhat normal.


----------



## wogihao

Hi scott, im not takeing hgh. I think it could be down to sleeping postion ect.. (well thats what i hope anyway).

talked to my wife about the omega 3 capsules and shes going to get me a bunch of them to take each day.

I want to basicly alternate between TRT dosages and cycle dosages during the burst/cruse periods. Hopefully that will help with the lipid profiles as like you said they would read like a hormone horror script if i kept it highish all the time.

I know 250mg every other week isnt *realy* a TRT dosage (well unless you have a good doctor) but i think it should at least help with maintaining the size but without hammering the body too much.


----------



## thestudbeast

wogihao said:


> Hi scott, im not takeing hgh. I think it could be down to sleeping postion ect.. (well thats what i hope anyway).
> 
> talked to my wife about the omega 3 capsules and shes going to get me a bunch of them to take each day.
> 
> I want to basicly alternate between TRT dosages and cycle dosages during the burst/cruse periods. Hopefully that will help with the lipid profiles as like you said they would read like a hormone horror script if i kept it highish all the time.
> 
> I know 250mg every other week isnt *realy* a TRT dosage (well unless you have a good doctor) but i think it should at least help with maintaining the size but without hammering the body too much.


Do not let her buy them form H&B there storage is highly questionable as they need to be kept cool and in a dark place. Only buy off a trusted retailer. I think 125mg a week will alow things recover as it's not that far off the top end, I'd say close to top atheletes (give a mg or two) test levels by the time you allow for ester weight and wastage.


----------



## wogihao

thestudbeast said:


> Do not let her buy them form H&B there storage is highly questionable as they need to be kept cool and in a dark place. Only buy off a trusted retailer. I think 125mg a week will alow things recover as it's not that far off the top end, I'd say close to top atheletes (give a mg or two) test levels by the time you allow for ester weight and wastage.


Ah no - not holland and barret, I could probably get them online (as i will need a fair amount).


----------



## winger

thestudbeast said:


> One thing Wogi for health protection I'd go for a high level of omega 3, your diet will be skying your cholesterol, no doubt effecting your circulation, now eating plenty of makrel would be the best way to go as it would also provide CQ10 which helps with blood pressure but no doubt like most it's not to your taste so supplementation becomes the best route. Omega 3 is just about the only route I know of to effectivly lower cholesterol and protect from heart disease DESPITE and bad diet, well apart from exercise  . Respect to what your doing even if in my humble opinion it's crazy  , got to love how far some will take it.


Very nice my good man. Omega 3's rock!

He can also take Red Yeast Rice.

Funny, they (might have) banned it because it has lovastatin in it and that is what works in the anti statin drugs...lol

Red Yeast Rice, Hawthorn berry are just a few things to take for you cholesterol profile.


----------



## hackskii

125 mg cruise is just fine IMO.................

Not that I would advocate a cruise anyway............................lol.................haaa haaaa

Am considering that myself actually, but you didnt hear that from me....................


----------



## winger

Well I have a buddy on trt and he takes a shot every 3 weeks of cyp 200.

The guys on a trt board take 100 every week and very very small shots of hcg, twice a week, but Hackskii can point you in the right direction for that. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Wogi get your weight up to where you want it then dont cruise do a proper pct dont use clomid again. Take 4-6 full months off then begin a contest prep, every thing that you may lose during that time will come back in a couple of weeks. You stated you cant afford gh well fair enough but get some igf as it truly is not that expensive also slin is not expensive.

By the time pct comes round i want you to have a diet that you can stick to that keeps you in a slight calorie surplus, you will lose water not muscle. Time off will do many things for you one being you will feel much better after a few weeks. People have stayed on for years and come off just fine as will you. Now stop worrying and eat some food or i will hit 242lb before you:cool: :lol:


----------



## wogihao

True true, IGF-1 is fairly cheap... Actualy what am i saying theres some in my fridge.

Im still worried about doing the PCT, I think i will just keep doing my 3-4 week cycles with the cruse untill i hit the target weight then do a PCT and come off for a decent amount of time getting freaky with the peptides.

Damm you and your rebound lol - I will get to 242 before you! :lol: Progress is inevitable. :beer:


----------



## Guest

A few including myself think you should come off; there is plenty of time to go on again and still prepare for a comp. If you want to stay on and compete in October 09 that's another full 15 months. Can you last that long ??? and what will the damage be afterwards ??


----------



## pecman

I must say great read wogi, but i do agree some what with what has been said when you are on for that amount of time your receptors get flooded and you start making slower gains, thats when it starts to get a bit silly because then people start to take more and more to counter act this but it doesn't really work,well not in the long term.

and that is also the problem when people start there gear to early and with too much.

If you come off for a while now and try to stabilise your hormones it will have a greater effect come comp time because when you go back on your body will respond very well and you will blow up nice for the show.

I resect your choises but just be careful mate i have seen many people crash and burn when on all the time and one had cholestorol in double figures,ouch

I have been of now for approx 10 months and still holding around the 16st mark and my strength is still really high,

But i know that when i go back on i am going to respond massively to it and bask in all the lovely comments of how big i have got,lol

But good luck to ya mate i hope it all works out great. :rockon:


----------



## wogihao

romper stomper said:


> A few including myself think you should come off; there is plenty of time to go on again and still prepare for a comp. If you want to stay on and compete in October 09 that's another full 15 months. Can you last that long ??? and what will the damage be afterwards ??





pecman said:


> I must say great read wogi, but i do agree some what with what has been said when you are on for that amount of time your receptors get flooded and you start making slower gains, thats when it starts to get a bit silly because then people start to take more and more to counter act this but it doesn't really work,well not in the long term.
> 
> and that is also the problem when people start there gear to early and with too much.
> 
> If you come off for a while now and try to stabilise your hormones it will have a greater effect come comp time because when you go back on your body will respond very well and you will blow up nice for the show.
> 
> I resect your choises but just be careful mate i have seen many people crash and burn when on all the time and one had cholestorol in double figures,ouch
> 
> I have been of now for approx 10 months and still holding around the 16st mark and my strength is still really high,
> 
> But i know that when i go back on i am going to respond massively to it and bask in all the lovely comments of how big i have got,lol
> 
> But good luck to ya mate i hope it all works out great. :rockon:


15 months will pass quickly, with the burst cruse thats 7 cycles.

Im going to come off if the gains start to slow - like you said theres no point flogging a dead horse.

assumeing i keep responding I will take your advice though guys after the first year of comps i will take some time off.

pecman - thats a very impressive ofseasion weight!

On another note does anyone know where i can get the DVDs of the lemington spa show & the stars of tommorow? i checked GMV.com.au but theres nought there...

It was mentioned on another thread but i couldnt find a website that sells it.

(the last few years would be most usefull).


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> Well I have a buddy on trt and he takes a shot every 3 weeks of cyp 200.
> 
> The guys on a trt board take 100 every week and very very small shots of hcg, twice a week, but Hackskii can point you in the right direction for that. :thumbup1:


That would be great thanks. :beer:


----------



## winger

wogihao said:


> On another note does anyone know where i can get the DVDs of the lemington spa show & the stars of tommorow? i checked GMV.com.au but theres nought there...


Not sure if this helps, click here. Some pretty cool free videos.


----------



## wogihao

winger said:


> Not sure if this helps, click here. Some pretty cool free videos.


Thanks, thats intresting.


----------



## Guest

well wogi any updates ??????


----------



## ARNIE

i think he's gone mate!


----------



## shorty

yes he's banned... what for i aint sure :confused1: probably p1ssing robsta off


----------



## winger

Wogi, I mis you.


----------



## Magic Torch

What you talking about Winger, he'll be on your board now :tongue:


----------



## winger

I know. LOL.


----------



## Guest

why was he banned ??????


----------



## cellaratt

Ya...I just got back...What happened...does anyone care to explain...


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> Ya...I just got back...What happened...does anyone care to explain...


 Wogi Germany's bastard son has decided that this forum was not for him and has left he can now be found over on some german forum:cool2:


----------



## hackskii

He is at ukiron


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> He is at ukiron


 That is also true but it has been a bit quiet of late....


----------



## hackskii

Con said:


> That is also true but it has been a bit quiet of late....


On UKIron?

I like that board, it has some traffic........???????

Well, maybe a good debate or something controversial might be warranted?

How about a discussion on chicks?...............Grrrrrrrrr.......Well, maybe not:cursing:

On second thought, the weather was nice here today........... :lol:


----------



## Lost Soul

shorty said:


> yes he's banned... what for i aint sure :confused1:





romper stomper said:


> why was he banned ??????





cellaratt said:


> Ya...I just got back...What happened...does anyone care to explain...





Magic Torch said:


> What you talking about Winger, he'll be on your board now :tongue:





hackskii said:


> He is at ukiron


For all you budding Sherlock Holmes wannabes I think I might have just given you a starting point to start your investigations



Con said:


> Wogi Germany's bastard son has decided that this forum was not for him and has left he can now be found over on some german forum:cool2:


If that is the case and anyone is in contact with him maybe you can get him to start 3 threads on the board

1 Holiday etiqutte and the requirement to queu and not put towles on sun loungers at 3am for the day ahead

2 David Hasselhoff is not the USAs best offering when it comes to music

3 Its 2008, women at this time should have some appreciation of a gillette mach 3


----------



## Guest

Lost Soul said:


> If that is the case and anyone is in contact with him maybe you can get him to start 3 threads on the board
> 
> 1 Holiday etiqutte and the requirement to queu and not put towles on sun loungers at 3am for the day ahead
> 
> 2 David Hasselhoff is not the USAs best offering when it comes to music
> 
> 3 Its 2008, women at this time should have some appreciation of a gillette mach 3


 PMSL i shall let him know tommorrow if he doesnt read this for him self:laugh:


----------



## Lost Soul

ohhh and you can pass this picture on for his avatar


----------



## shorty

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/35582-winni-worry-2.html

not sure if this got him the ban but he did make robsta angry  page 2 onwards!


----------



## cellaratt

So did he Ban himself or did he get banned by mods, cause it looked like a childrens schoolyard squabble in the sandbox...If he left on his own accord then so be it but if he got banned for that then your weak from within...A structure is only as good as it's foundation...Destroy the foundation and the rest comes crumbling down...Mod's are great but they don't keep the factory working...solid members are the key to this workforce and when middle managment makes mistakes, everybody will eventually have to pay for it...I here ppl on here badmouthing other forums for the way the community treats one another and if getting banned for a little squabble is the direction this place is gonna go, be sure badmouthing of this forum will become the normal conversation on others... I for one will miss wogi's look on training and diet and hope to catch up with him elsewhere...Cheers


----------



## leveret

I won't miss the way he used to slate other people and insult their work and bodies as if he had something impressive...


----------



## Clydefrog

Where's Wally? 

It is a shame. His approach to gear and other people's physiques divided opinion, but always made for an interesting read. And it was refreshing to have an alternative perspective to the ar*e-licking that is so often commonplace. His was one of the few blogs I regularly looked in on.


----------



## hackskii

Not to mention he gained 64 lbs in 9 months.

That is very impressive even if some of that is water.


----------



## Trinity

all the individual and interesting dudes/dudettes have been banned...like the other big 'board'..cellarat is right


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Not to mention he gained 64 lbs in 9 months.
> 
> That is very impressive even if some of that is water.


Now that is impressive.


----------



## 3752

guys Wogi is banned you do not need to know the reasons only that he has been banned....

that weight gain is impressive but how much was fat and water?? and how much of it will he keep when he comes off hi 18month cycle as he has been cycling and bridging for that long.....the true tale of his success with piling on the weight will come after he has completed a proper PCT....


----------



## Ziricote

To be fair it's not like he was all that large in the first place, if you consider what he gained over the period and intensity of the cycles he did it's nothing worth shouting about.


----------



## winger

He added half his body weight in 9 months. Now that's impressive. Not so good for the heart though.


----------



## cellaratt

Pscarb said:


> guys Wogi is banned you do not need to know the reasons only that he has been banned....


I take that comment as a insult...I think the general population would like to know the reasoning...Did he get banned because he broke a rule or did he get banned because he hurt a mods feelings...To me it does make a differance...It comes off as nothing more than abuse of power by a mod who constantly initiates arguements and makes ppl wonder if if the freedom of speech applies to all or just the " Special People ".


----------



## 3752

well i am sorry you take it as an insult but there are things that you do not need to know about that have happened so as i said you do not need to know the reasons behind the banning.


----------



## 3752

the amount of gear and insulin Wogi used in the very small space of time he was using drugs was obscene and he added to that a diet that consisted of a hell of alot of junk just to make the calories up, he once said that he aimed to get as big as possible in the shortest time frame and do it no matter what.....so considering he gained that amount of weight is not suprising but like i said before the true test is how much he is left with when he stops the drugs....


----------



## cellaratt

Your right I don't need you to tell me about the banning, Wogi will tell me himself...I should have been a little more specific in my questioning...Did he break a rule or did Lorian make a mistake in promoteing Robsta to mod...Never mind, Wogi just E-mailed me with the explanation...shame, shame on you Paul...I thought you were more thick skinned then that to get so upset when someone calls you names...I wouldn't have been surprised if it was just Robsta as it seems in his nature to throw his toys and walk away, but I thought you would be more mature than that...Word of mouth can make or break a business...If you guys keep banning ppl for personnal vendeta, this place will go to sh!t...membership will drop, advertisers will leave and the six or seven of ya ( Not Hacks ) can stroke each others ego by your lonesomes...I'll let this die for know or you can just ban me if you see fit, you will just be helping my cause that way...But for anyone else reading....If you don't want to get banned then make sure you don't call Paul names or **** in Robst'a Wheatie's...


----------



## winger

I think we all need to go and read the, "I love you thread" LOL.


----------



## Captain Hero

lads, its just the internet........


----------



## Lost Soul

Liam said:


> I won't miss the way he used to slate other people and insult their work and bodies as if he had something impressive...


Did you express this concern when he was here? or raise it with him

Anyhow, regardless of what has gone on the community must respect the decision of the mods anr owners.

Without them there is no board and regardless of disagreements their word is final

My only concern is that Wogi isnt here to defend some of the comments made towards him

I wish him all the best and hope he reaches his goals 

I wish the board all the best 

I dont expect the mods to jump to this one but maybe locking this topic would be ood as the man in question cannot answer and its a good journal which people can learn from in the earlier stages before the debates


----------



## greg fear

i think he was good person to have on this board

its a shame to have lost him


----------



## cellaratt

Lost Soul said:


> Did you express this concern when he was here? or raise it with him
> 
> Anyhow, regardless of what has gone on the community must respect the decision of the mods anr owners.
> 
> Without them there is no board and regardless of disagreements their word is final
> 
> My only concern is that Wogi isnt here to defend some of the comments made towards him
> 
> I wish him all the best and hope he reaches his goals
> 
> I wish the board all the best
> 
> I dont expect the mods to jump to this one but maybe locking this topic would be ood as the man in question cannot answer and its a good journal which people can learn from in the earlier stages before the debates


It's a shame he isn't here to defend himself as I'm sure he would like the oppertunity BUT with all due respect to the owners even the CEO has to eliminate key personnal when it comes to light that bad businesses practices have accurd. It's hard to respect anyone, praticulaly Mod's when they show no sign of respect for others by making decisions based on personal agendum. There has been negative talk on other boards today about uk-muscle based on these action, resulting in a loss of new membership for fear of abuse of power from the mod's. If I read even one of those comments before I was a member I wouldn't be writing this today...Thread should definately be locked...I'm asking Hackskii to please lock this thread as you seem to be the un-biased Mod...Cheers


----------



## Clydefrog

cellaratt said:


> 'm asking Hackskii to please lock this thread as you seem to be the un-biased Mod...Cheers


....guess you don't read the Woody threads, then... :lol:


----------



## cellaratt

Clydefrog said:


> ....guess you don't read the Woody threads, then... :lol:


I may have..could you please post a link so I can brush-up..Did it have the same outcome as this...? In that, did a banning come from Hackskii over being called names or asking accusatory questions...?


----------



## 3752

Cellaratt you are entitled to your opinion and you can believe what you want mate it does not bother me or any other MOD...

you not respecting me makes no difference to me at all i help out more people than you could even fathom so you not respecting me ain't no big thing.....

Wogi had made it perfectly clear that he was not returning to this board so i don't see why you are so hot headed about it really....

wogi choose to bring me into a thread i had not even posted on by insulting me just after he accused another MOD of being a source on the open board this again is insulting a MOD why would he do that answer me that?

i had not insulted him in any way shape or form yet you expect me to stand by and be insulted when i do this of my own free will to help guys out without any form of payment so if you do not like the board or the MOD's or just me then leave no one is forcing you to be here


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> I may have..could you please post a link so I can brush-up..Did it have the same outcome as this...? In that, did a banning come from Hackskii over being called names or asking accusatory questions...?


 Ah come on mate i am also good friends with Wogi and i enjoy his posts and his thoughts on things as it certaintly does head off in another direction than what other people usually think BUT he was instigating trouble and he will readly admit it so personally i think the right thing has been done by every one.

There are plenty of forums its not the end of the world:beer:


----------



## cellaratt

Paul...I know your a legend to the BB community and you help countless ppl everyday with little but a thanks to show for it and that part of you is what we love...What I don't like is the fact that a good member of this community got banned for expressing his oppion which happened to be about mods and the mods used their appointed power to lash back instead of taking it on the chin which is what is expected from the rest of the members. If we all had the power to use at our own disposal. I would have banned robsta in the first week of membership. My first question was a simple one asking you if he got banned for breaking a rule or just because he said something that offended you, your response being short of Fcuk off, it's none of your business. Board not here if mods and owner aren't, boards not here if you lose all your good members to other boards...Board will still be here but not what it once was or what it could be...Wogi may have been instigating a fight but thats no differant than what Robsta does on a regular basis...I respect Paul as a professional BB and he has much to be proud of but what really bothers me is your attitude that the community doesn't have the right to know what happened...Why...? Which part of this banning are you reluctant to talk about...? Wogi made it clear he didn't want to come back but by banning him you've takn away his choice and made it yours...I love posting on this board but if Mods are gonna start banning ppl for this nonsense, then most of the ppl I talk to will be banned and I will find them on other sites.


----------



## pauly7582

If I insulted someone eg. 'you are a [email protected]', 'you're physique looks like sh1t' etc then I'd expect to be banned. What does that offer for a board like this?

Wogi was right to be banned imo. When he started saying stuff like 'you guys are all this' and 'you guys are all that' making blanket insults at all members who needs him? anyway, I think all discussion of banned members should be deleted.

I didnt think he was that knowledgable either.


----------



## cellaratt

pauly7582 said:


> If I insulted someone eg. 'you are a [email protected]', 'you're physique looks like sh1t' etc then I'd expect to be banned. What does that offer for a board like this?
> 
> I didnt think he was that knowledgable either.


So based on your logic anytime something gets carried away it should result in permanent ban...then why is robsta and others still around...


----------



## 3752

Cellarett if i wanted to say fukc off i would of wrote it, we as the MOD team do not and will not discuss with the open board why a member has been banned.

when a member is banned we all discuss this infraction along with the history of the member in this case the decision was to ban him.

if you do not like the way the board is being run or Moderated then you can leave, i would not like to see you go but it is your choice.

as for all the members being banned we are talking about one guy here that is all one guy who said he was never coming back so do not see the issue in fact it was not an issue until your stirred it up.

obviously if you have a problem with any member of the MOD team and there abuse of power then PM Lorain and complain....

it does amaze me though that it is called abuse of power when we ban people but not when we put our selves out to help the members weird that ain't it


----------



## Tinytom

Members are always warned about their behaviour before they are banned.

If they choose to ignore it then thats their decision as they are adults but then they must accept the consequences of their actions.

And Robsta *was* banned a while ago but because he accepted that he made a mistake and discussed it like an adult with the board owner he was allowed back.

I've got no personal issue with Wogi at all but he broke the rules and so he was banned.

DIscussion and disagreement is what makes the board lively but if people cant get on without personal insults then they arent welcome here.

If there is an issue with Mods then PM Lorian.


----------



## thestudbeast

Tinytom said:


> Members are always warned about their behaviour before they are banned.
> 
> If they choose to ignore it then thats their decision as they are adults but then they must accept the consequences of their actions.
> 
> And Robsta *was* banned a while ago but because he accepted that he made a mistake and discussed it like an adult with the board owner he was allowed back.
> 
> I've got no personal issue with Wogi at all but he broke the rules and so he was banned.
> 
> DIscussion and disagreement is what makes the board lively but if people cant get on without personal insults then they arent welcome here.
> 
> If there is an issue with Mods then PM Lorian.


As long as you show the axe before you swing it I fail to see the problem. Many other boards are more censored


----------



## cellaratt

Tinytom said:


> Members are always warned about their behaviour before they are banned.
> 
> If they choose to ignore it then thats their decision as they are adults but then they must accept the consequences of their actions.
> 
> And Robsta *was* banned a while ago but because he accepted that he made a mistake and discussed it like an adult with the board owner he was allowed back.
> 
> I've got no personal issue with Wogi at all *but he broke the rules and so he was banned.*
> 
> DIscussion and disagreement is what makes the board lively but if people cant get on without personal insults then they arent welcome here.
> 
> If there is an issue with Mods then PM Lorian.


Thanks for the clarification...See Paul was that so hard to explain...It didn't need to become a Mod-community discussion if you had only answered my question in the first place...I'm only speaking for myself, but as once said what's good for the goose is good for the gander...As a active member of the community I feel I have the right to express my concern's without being accused of stirring thing's up...Nobody else was curiouse as to what happened...? Or are they just afraid that if they ask a unpopular question to the higher authorities of the board that they too will be talked down to. In realistic terms this board consist of a half a dozen mods and 100 or so members that check in regulary. Out of that 100, maybe 40-50 post regulary. The community isn't as big as you all make it out to be. The 17,000 user's only looks good while selling ads but let's face it, the numbers arn't realistic...


----------



## Clydefrog

Tinytom said:


> And Robsta *was* banned a while ago...


Really? Which one of you did he throw his phone at?


----------



## hackskii

There are usually many more members here than that, this is a link of just right now:

Currently Active Users: 415 (110 members and 305 guests)

That is who visited today, and who is on right now.

If you look at the number of guests, these usually are from search engines from google and yahoo.

I dont mind a bit of dicsussion of things, but I really dont like airing dirty laundry in public, most all discussions on bannings come to all the mods attention and is talked about.

Name calling mods is probably not the best thing to do, especailly when one is dieting.....lol

Good thing I dont diet.......


----------



## TaintedSoul

I liked Wogi, yeah insults are not productive and I have members lash out at me and didnt follow it up... keyboard wars are so futile. I found Wogi's posts very interesting at time and funny too.

Oh well.... hopefully he gets bored elsewhere and comes back someday.


----------



## cellaratt

TaintedSoul said:


> Oh well.... hopefully he gets bored elsewhere and comes back someday.


He can't, unless he kisses a little a*s, and I doubt that's in his nature...


----------



## Robsta

Cellaratt......I've a feeling I won't be getting a xmas card from you.....oh well, never mind.

Seems to me you're just looking for an argument.


----------



## hackskii

lol @ X-mas card.......Rob, that was some funny sh!t there man.

I will get you one big guy, a nice pretty one with big beautifal flowers on it.


----------



## cellaratt

No Robsta...you got me all wrong...I think your good guy but the way the whole thing looked it was a messed up deal...It wouldn't have made a differance who the fight was between, my feelings would have been the same. A little spat gone to far maybe...you guys obviously but heads often but you seemed to be as much to blame as he did, and the fact that you are a mod made it look like favortism and that doesn't seem fair...I don't look for fights, that not my goal. The fight had already accord, I started by asking a simple question that only required a simple answer. PM me your address and I will be sure to add you to the xmas list. Cheers


----------

